#ubuntu-no 2011-01-24
<geirha> jo-erlend: Hva er det du prøver å gjøre? (Så noe med devilspie i #ubuntu, men så tungvindt å bla tilbake å lese alt)
<jo-erlend> geirha, jeg vil ha "store vinduer" på venstre side. De skal ta opp 1190 i bredden og 100% i høyden. På høyre side vil jeg ha vinduer som tar opp resten av plassen horisontalt, altså 1920-1190 og de skal brukt 50% i høyden, noen oppe og noen nede. Alle de vinduene jeg definerer skal ikke være dekorerte. Alle andre skal det. 
<jo-erlend> Jeg behøver ikke å bruke prosentverdier, altså. Jeg kan gjerne skrive inn størrelser i pixler. 
<jo-erlend> jeg bare er så forferdelig lei av å finjustere vinduene hele tiden. :)
<geirha> Akkurat ja, så du vil dekke hele "bakgrunnen" med 3 terminaler
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<geirha> En stor og to små som tilsammen dekker over hele bakgrunnsbildet
<jo-erlend> åh. Ja, men det er mange forskjellige vinduer. Når jeg sier "store vinduer", så mener jeg Firefox, Evolution, Liferea, den derre PDF-lesern, etc. Av små vinduer, mener jeg gnome-terminal, xchat, totem... 
<geirha> Ah, sånn set
<geirha> t
<kjes> jo-erlend: du trenger en mac og divvy :-)
<jo-erlend> kjes, jeg skjønner ikke hva det betyr engang. :)
<geirha> min devilspie flytter mplayer-vinduer til ekstra-skjerm (TV), setter fullskjerm og "pinner", men kun hvis TVen er tilkoblet (litt hack for å få til akkurat det)
<geirha> Det første problemet er å få identifisert de forskjellige vinduene.
<jo-erlend> nettopp. Jeg prøver å gjøre det med gnome-terminal, men wininfo gir meg et "navn" som er avhengig av innholdet. Det samme gjelder Firefox. 
<jo-erlend> tipper jeg må bruke window class?
<geirha> application_name ?
<jo-erlend> application name pleier å bli noe sånt som brukernavn@vertsnavn:pwd. 
<jo-erlend> kjes, den der så nokså fin ut.
<jo-erlend> åh. Glem det.
<geirha> window_class
<geirha> LC_ALL=C wnckprop   sier   Class Group: Gnome-terminal
<jo-erlend> geirha, heh... Devilspie gikk amok her. :)
<geirha> Hehe, kanskje leke i en vm i første omgang? :P
<jo-erlend> kunne i hvertfall ha byttet bruker, men jeg gidder ikke. :)
<geirha> Se der ja, (begin (if (is (window_class) "Gnome-terminal") (begin (geometry "+0+0"))))
<geirha> Og vipps var alle terminalene trødd oppe i venstre hjørne
<jo-erlend> er window_class case-sensitivt?
<geirha> Vet ikke.
<geirha> Sannsynligvis
<jo-erlend> mhm. De er det.
<jo-erlend> men det så ut til å funke bra det. Takker. :)
<jo-erlend> hmm. Er det forresten mulig å bruke variabler der? 
<geirha> Ser ikke sånn ut, men du kan vel hacke det til ved å skrive til fil(er) via spawn_sync
<jo-erlend> finner ut av det. :)
<jo-erlend> geirha, men den oppdaterer ikke vinduer når man endrer størrelse på dem. Er det noen måte å få til det på?
<geirha> jo-erlend: Nei, den trigger bare én gang per vindu
<jo-erlend> geirha, jeg skjønte det. Men jeg skjønte også at jeg bare kunne legge en launcher på panelet. :)
<geirha> Ah, som starter gnome-terminal med passende -geometry-opsjon?
<jo-erlend> nei, som kjører devilspie. :)
<jo-erlend> det fører til litt "flikring" av vinduene, men det er ikke så ofte jeg trenger å gjøre det, så det plager meg ikke. Herlig oppsett nå! :)
<fyksen> Er det ikke mulig og synkronisere mapper som ikke ligger under /home/brukernavn med ubuntu one?
<jo-erlend> fyksen, hvorfor spør du?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: pga han ønsker å synke ting som ligger utenfor $HOME ?
<jo-erlend> ja, men hvorfor spør han om det _ikke_ er mulig?
<Sakarias> helt vanlig måte å formulere spørsmålet på
<jo-erlend> greit nok det, men jeg gidder jo ikke å sjekke om det er mulig å dele en mappe med ubuntu one som ikke ligger i min egen mappe, bare for å se om det er det han kanskje lurer på.
<Berge> xt: Se, jo-erlend begynner (smått om senn) å innse dette med å stille spørsmål (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, slutt med det der, vil du ikke det? 
<Berge> jo-erlend: hm?
<Berge> Nå var det du som klaget over spørsmålstilleren?
<jo-erlend> ja, fordi at målet ditt alltid er å sverte. Jeg synes det er dårlig kutyme. 
<Berge> Målet mitt er å hjelpe, faktisk.
<Berge> Men det er grenser for hvor mye tid og krefter jeg legger i det.
<jo-erlend> tja. I såfall bør du revurdere kommunikasjonen din.
<Berge> Det er mulig. Kanskje det også gjelder deg, jf. siste reaksjon på spørsmålet fra fyksen? (-:
<jo-erlend> vi kan godt diskutere semantikk, hvis du har lyst til det. Så lenge setningen i seg selv, som en enhet, nødvendigvis ikke kan bære et fruktbart spørsmål, så bør man påpeke det. Når du sier at jeg er eid fordi jeg mener at NoSQL kan være en fin løsning på et ikke-definert problem, fordi det ikke er SQL, så er det noe annet. Skjønner?
<Berge> Nei, jeg tror ikke det. Du tenker på couchdb-diskusjonen? Jeg sa at jeg selv ble eid av xt, såvidt jeg kan se av loggen.
<Berge> Men jeg har egentlig ikke lyst til å diskutere semantikk.
<Berge> Dersom du føler deg svertet på noen måte, beklager jeg det - det har aldri vært intensjonen.
<jo-erlend> Du gjør det, skjønner du. Du går aktivt inn for det. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: har du jobbet noe på kundesupport?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, njei, egentlig ikke. Hvorfor spør du?
<Kagee> jeg har lært meg å gi faen i hva kunden spør om ("er det ikke mulig å xxx") og heller svare på hva han egentlig lurer på
<Kagee> "hvofor får jeg ikke xx"
<Kagee> men jeg må si meg enig i at spørsmåler var kranglete formulert...
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg har drevet med support på irc siden 1994. I så henseende er jeg vel ikke helt nybegynner. 
<Kagee> :()
<jo-erlend> og jeg er veldig klar over at det noen ganger er vanskelig å stille et godt spørsmål om ting du egentlig ikke vet noe om. Det er en helt ærlig sak. I dette konkretet tilfellet, var det et dårlig spørsmål. 
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Hvis vi skal få til noe som helst, så må vi i det minste få alle som er interesserte til å melde seg på mailinglisten. Det er ikke mye trafikk, det er ikke skummelt: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-no
 * Kagee er påmeldt
<citoyen> Mine 2 øre: Det går an å være høflig mot nykommere selv om de ikke stiller sitt første spørsmål på "riktig" måte
<citoyen> det var ikke særlig tvil om hva han egentlig lurte på
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i det, når jeg ser tilbake og i riktig rekkefølge.
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg er enig i det. Det der var ikke noe jeg hadde ønsket å møte. Kanskje vi skal prøve å få orden på kanalen også.
<Kagee> VLC _skal_ ikke bruke 8 gb ram :-P
<Kagee> men nå har det skjedd to dager på rad 
<Sakarias> du har nyeste vlc installert?
<Kagee> ingen vlc i oppdateringslista iallefall
<geirha> Åpenbart en minnelekkasje da. Jeg ville rapportert det på launchpad.
<Kagee> jeg har ikke klart " to reliably repoduce" det enda
<karlex> høm. noen som har vært borti at "spinneren" som vises når man kobler til et nettverk har forsvunnet?
<karlex> virker som den har forduftet etter at det kom en oppdatering av network-manager her forleden
<Sakarias> "spinneren" ?
<Berge> karlex: Da høres det ut som om nm-applet er død.
<Berge> Alt-F2 og skriv «nm-applet» og trykk enter og se om den kommer tilbake. (Rett nok vil også omstart gjøre det.)
<jo-erlend> karlex, selve symbolet har blitt annerledes, mener du?
<karlex> Sakarias: ja, animasjonen, ikonet eller whatever som den mini-indikatoren viser når man kobler til et nettverk
<karlex> for øvrig er alle signal-ikoner ved siden av wlan borte også
<karlex> veldig matt meny
<jo-erlend> kan du ta et bilde og legge ut? 
<karlex> jobber med det ;)
<geirha> Høres ut som varslingsområdet er fjernet.
<jo-erlend> perhaps! 
<Berge> Ja.
<Kagee> nettop!
<jo-erlend> 1) ser du en linje oppe? 2) ser du klokka? 
<karlex> ja, alt er der
<karlex> du skal få se så fort jeg får opp skjermdumpen :)
<jo-erlend> karlex, du ser selve symbolet? Hva skjer når du klikker på det?
<jo-erlend> åfyttirakkern. Jeg må legge meg. 
<karlex> http://bilder.statisk.no/14/148/wlan-icon-fail.png
<karlex> wlan-ikonet er der
<Kagee> det ligner veldig på et skin ?
<karlex> ja, er elementary
<karlex> bah, er sikkert det som er fucka da :(
<karlex> typisk
<Kagee> antagelig inneholder ikke skinn'et ei fil for animasjonen
<karlex> men det har gjort det før
<karlex> og ikke kommet oppdatering såvidt meg bekjent
<karlex> kan prøve et annet ikonsett
<karlex> har ingenting å si. ikonene er MIA uansett
<karlex> byttet til default-drakten til ubuntu, og still nothing
<karlex> men siden ingen andre har samme problem, må jeg ha klart noe flott
<karlex> ja se der ja. PPA-en til elementary har av en eller annen grunn fått inn en network-manager-applet-pakke
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-25
<SlimG> Er det en kjapp midlertidig cli metode for å brokoble to netverksinterfjes?
<SlimG> dvs. uten å gjøre varige endringer i /etc/network/interfaces
<Berge> Ja, med brctl
<Berge> Det er ikke mer midlertidig enn noe annet.
<Berge> Dvs, ifupdown kaller brctl
<Berge> Merk at interfjesene dine går ned når du setter dem inn i en bro, så om du skal gjøre det over nett, er screen og bein tunge i munnen tingen.
<Berge> ip l s down eth0; ip l s down eth1; brctl addbr br0; brctl addif br0 eth0; brctl addif br0 eth1
<Berge> SÃ¥nn ca.
<Berge> Og så sette IP-adresse og slikt på broen.
<Berge> Du vil kan skje ha en ip l s up dev br0 også
<SlimG> hjertlig takk Berge
 * SlimG graver seg ned i manualer
<Berge> Eh, du vil kanskje ikke gjøre dette utestet sånn basert på det jeg rabler (-:
<Berge> Men det er ca. sånn.
<xt>  ip l s up br0 ?
<xt> ein dag skal eg lære meg ip betre..
<molven> Spesielt ikkje frå Argentina når boksen din er i Trondheim.
<xt> lenge leve ifconfig
<molven> ip er kos!
<Berge> xt: Pft, ip er din venn.
<xt> lenge leve ifconfig!
<Berge> ifconfig er veldig 80-talls-UNIX.
<SlimG> Dumt at systemspråknavn ikke vises utfra nåværende språk, jeg foretrekker å lete etter "arabic" fremfor "العربية" på min engelske brukerkonto
<Berge> Kjedelig om du ikke vet hva «arabisk» er på inneværende språk.
<Berge> Det kunne kanskje stått begge deler.
<geirha> Hvis du ikke skjønner hva som står der, da har du sannsynligvis ikke bruk for å endre til det språket heller. :P
<jo-erlend> med mindre du skal sette opp systemet for noen andre.
<Berge> Jeg kan fint kunne nok engelsk til å finne ut hvordan jeg bytter språk, men det betyr ikke at jeg vet hva navnet på alskens språk er på engelsik.
<Berge> engelsk, sågar
<Berge> Spørsmålet da blir hva du skal sortere på (-:
<SlimG> geirha: Jeg setter opp arabisk Ubuntu for en student som sliter med engelsken
<Simira> SlimG: tar du en titt på nettsidene? Har vært mye spam de siste dagene
<SlimG> Jeg skal ta en titt, jeg slo på akismet antispam for noen dager siden, spent på hvor mye den har klart å ta
<SlimG> hvis de ikke duger så blir det nok captcha
<Simira> flott
<SlimG> den*
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-26
<kilonux> hei
<Mogget> hei hei
<kilonux> Står til?
<Mogget> Står til bra her, der?
<kilonux> for min del blir jeg koblet av noen ganger, er for langt unna hotspotten
<Mogget> Kjedelig da, du får dra deg nærmere hotspot?
<kilonux> men jeg kunne trenge råd til noe annet- jeg har tulla litt med formatering av en ekstern HD, og har mistet masse.  
<kilonux> tåpelig feil, jeg ville jo bare partisjonere litt
<Mogget> Jeg kan prøve å hjelpe deg, men når sant skal sies så er ikke dette min sterke side,.
<Mogget> Å redde data er noe jeg har vært veldig lite borti. Hva er det du tenker på egentlig?
<Mogget> Jeg skal legge meg, er skole i morgen. Hvis du spør i morgen på morgene eller dag så er det sikkert noen her som kan hjelpe deg som har mer praktisk erfaring med å hente ut mistet data.
<kilonux> ok god natt
<jo-erlend> heh, akkurat idet jeg sa at vi trenger litt flere sikkerhetsverktøyer for Linux, får vi det, ser det ut til: http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/01/25/coretraces-bouncer-6-includes-support-for-mac-linux-oses/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheVarGuy+%28The+VAR+Guy%29
<jo-erlend> var vel ikke helt det jeg så for meg, men. :)
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det man får Nautilus til å vise filnavn istedenfor smulesti? 
<jo-erlend> ctrl+l funka... Men finnes det ingen andre måter å gjøre det på? 
<Sakarias> trykke på ikonet i linja som gjør det samme som ctrl+l ?
<Sakarias> (evigheter siden jeg har brukt nautilus)
<jo-erlend> jeg mente også at det fantes et sånt ikon, men jeg kan ikke finne det. :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ikonet ble fjernet i .04 eller .10
<jo-erlend> heh, hvilken av dem da? Jeg bruker 10.04. Kan kanskje ha blitt fjernet i karmic? 
<jo-erlend> merkelig beslutning... 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, det var et slikt ikon før, men ser ikke ut som de har det lengere
<Malin_> kanskje en kan stille nautilus til å alltid vise full sti? Irriterende når den ikke gjør det syntes jeg
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg så gjennom gconf-en. Det finnes ikke noen innstilling for det, såvidt jeg kan se i alle fall.
<geirha> I 10.04 her har jeg en /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<jo-erlend> geirha, ja, men det viser smulestien? 
<jo-erlend> åh. Nei, det gjør det ikke. Mange takk! :)
<jo-erlend> jeg ser ingen grunn til å bruke både smulesti og ha stien på back-knappen. 
<jo-erlend> http://www.dokpro.uio.no/perl/ordboksoek/ordbok.cgi?OPP=hykler&ordbok=bokmaal&alfabet=n&renset=j <-- Er det ikke meningen at ordbokdefinisjoner ikke skal inneholde referanser til det ordet det refererer? 
<jo-erlend> definerer, mente jeg. 
<Sakarias> hva står m2 for ?
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, http://www.dokpro.uio.no/bob_forkl.html
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Det refereres til verbet
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ja, men likevel? "Syklist: en som sykkel". "Sykkel: fremkomstmiddel som syklister bruker".. Jeg mener. :)
<jo-erlend> en som sykler, mente jeg naturligvis.
<citoyen> Det kunne jo hende en syklist f.eks var en person som jobbet med sykler
<citoyen> Sammenhenger som er åpenbare for oss er ikke nødvendigvis åpenbare når man tar et skritt tilbake
<xt> jo-erlend: det er ikkje referanse til seg sjølv
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg skjønte det. 
<xt> det er referanse til verbet
<citoyen> xt: I just said that! ;)
<xt> citoyen: nesj, du sa masse rart
<xt> :p
<xt> åh, du sa det òg
<xt> *lese fra toppen og ned*
<xt> *daske selv*
<Berge> xt: Vestlige språk, vet du.
<Berge> xt: Husk å lese fra venstre òg.
<xt> øverst til venstre og sånn?
<Berge> mma
<xt> Berge: kva om det var nokon som skreiv ei arabisk setning nederst?
<jo-erlend> xt, ja, hvis overskriften var skrevet på arabisk i en norsk bok om arabia, for eksempel? :)
<citoyen> Det finnes regler for RTL og LTR i samme tekst
<citoyen> de er definert i UAX #9
<xt> citoyen: buzzkill :/
 * citoyen vurderer å tusle heimatt
<citoyen> my work here is done
<jo-erlend> :)
<Berge> xt: I UTF8 kan du snu tekstretning midt i setninger.
<Berge> Det gjør det spennende å markere tekst.
<xt> ʌǝlpıƃ sdǝuuǝupǝ
<xt> sånn du mente?
<Berge> Nesten.
<Berge> Skriverinstallasjon i Windows 7 var ikke barnemat.
 * citoyen var BiDi-eksperten i Opera
<citoyen> Det var mange interessante bugs som dukket opp da vi først begynte å implementere
<citoyen> BiDi er latterlig komplisert
<citoyen> men veldig gøy
<xt> BiDi-fiber er gøy
<citoyen> men NÅ går jeg!
<Sakarias> Bi-directional ?
<xt> jeu
<jo-erlend> xt, hvor lenge har du spart på den der? :)
<xt> spart på kva?
<jo-erlend> opp-ned-vitsen din..
<Berge> ˙ʞɹı̣ɯ-pǝu-ddo ɐp ɹɐɥ uɐƜ  
<xt> ɟoɹʇ ƃɾoɹʇ pǝʇ¿
<Sakarias> *snu skjermen*
<jo-erlend> heh... Ja, det er et alternativ. 
<xt> ɥɐɹ ʇıloƃɯǝp sʞɹıʌǝ odd-uǝp-ɯıɹʞ-sʞɹıdʇǝʇ ɯıʇʇ sǝlʌ
<jo-erlend> jeg har et sånt dårlig vesa-feste som ikke kan vris, så jeg vurderte å sette skrivebordet på høykant isteden.
<Berge> xt: Din er feil vei, dog.
<xt> Berge: neida
<xt> by design!
<Berge> Feature, ikke bug!
<Berge> Windows 7 kommer med skriverdriver for IBM Graphics 9pin wide. Og Oki Generic Dot-Matrix, både 24- og 9-pin. Spør om den har generisk Postscript-driver.
<xt> just så
<Berge> (Svaret er, NEI, DET HAR DEN IKKE.)
<Berge> For Postscript er litt vel moderne.
<Sakarias> hehe
<xt> sur du da
<Berge> xt: Det hadde du også blitt!
<Berge> Adobe har generiske PS-drivere, da.
<Berge> Fra 2002.
<Berge> «The CUPS driver for Windows downloads currently only support 32-bit Windows clients and must be combined with the Microsoft PostScript driver»
 * Berge gråter litt.
<xt> du får sjekke serverfault/superuser.com
<Berge> mm
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-28
<Kagee> Finnes det noen applet / etc for å vise nedlastet datamengde for hel maskina ?
<xt> ja
<Kagee> please elaborate?
<xt> det blir vanskelingare :)
<xt> du bruker sikkert gnom - eg er svak på det
<xt> men infoen er iallfall tilgjengelig - og det finst jo bøttevis med applets for linjebruk?
<xt> gkrellm viser det per dag/måned, hehe
<xt> oldschool "applet"
<blaamann> Ser at Conky har en 'totaldown' variabel.
<kilonux> hei, er det noen Testdisk-proffer her i dag? Har mista format på en ekstern HD
<Brumle> iptables -vL    :-D
<Brumle> men kanskje ikke en "applet"
<Brumle> Eller så kan du jo se på Munin - Lager fine grafer hvor du kan følge med på ymse tall over dag, uke, måned og år
<Brumle> dog heller ikke en applet :-s
<Kagee> dette er for en laptop :-S
<Kagee> jeg fikk litt høy mobilrenging i går
<Sakarias> Kagee: pga du var i utmarken uten adsl ?
<Kagee> Sakarias: indeed
<Sakarias> hvor mye ble det kostende å være i gokk?
<Kagee> 1200,-
<Kagee> vanlig regning er på 400
<Sakarias> økning det gitt
<Kagee> indeed
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jøiemeg... Hvilken tsp bruker du?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: tsp ?
<Sakarias> telecom service provider ?
<Sakarias> mobiloperatør på norsk :P
<Kagee> telenor
<jo-erlend> Kagee, også var internet så dyrt? Trodde alle hadde gått over til fast pris på det der nå?
<Sakarias> det kommer jo helt ann på abbo'et Kagee har
<jo-erlend> ja, men jeg trodde at alle hadde makspris nå. 
<Singularitet> God aften godtfolk
<kjes> aften du liksom
<Singularitet> kjes, hehe
<Singularitet> Er jo etter klokka 12, og da er det jo aften...
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, hvilken ordbok har du det fra? :)
<Singularitet> ikke noen ordbok
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri hørt det helt sånn før. :)
<Singularitet> fra gammalt av spiste man middag rundt klokka 12, 
<Singularitet> derav ettermidag
<Singularitet> for formiddag
<Singularitet> og formiddag
<kjes> ettermiddag != aften
<Singularitet> det er gammal sedvane her på gården
<Singularitet> Aften, efta, ettermiddag
<Singularitet> logisk ordrekke
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Singularitet> eftasvæl; ettermiddagsmat
<Singularitet> i gamledager, (da man brukte hest i stedenfor traktor) så hadde man mange måltider pr dag, dette pga hestene måtte ha mat og hvile.
<jo-erlend> ja, det var derfor de gjorde det mørkt om kvelden, eller? Så mann og hest fikk hvile bedre? :)
<Singularitet> man jobba fra før soloppgang (foring av hester) til sola hadde gått ned ja...
<Singularitet> mørket sørga KRF for
<kilonux>  hei, er det noen Testdisk-proffer her i dag? Har mista format på en ekstern HD
<SlimG> Noen tips til cli verktøy til ubuntu som kan generere dummytekst som f.eks. lipsum?
<Berge> Text::Greeking kan, om det hjelper deg.
<Berge> Ellers har du jo svada.
<Berge> http://anders.geekhouse.no/Svada/
<Berge> Rett nok ikke CLI, men veldig morsm.
<SlimG> hehe, Svada var morsom den :)
<jo-erlend> artig. :)
<jo-erlend> tar vel ikke så fryktelig mange minutter å gjøre om det der til et kommandolinjeprogram da.
<Berge> Det er antagelig en oneliner å bruke Text::Greeking i perl også.
<xt>  python -c 'from django.contrib.webdesign import lorem_ipsum; print lorem_ipsum.paragraph()'
<xt> WONLINER
<Berge> Jeg tror ikke jeg orker å golfe (-:
<Berge> perl -MText::Greeking -e '$g=Text::Greeking->new;$g->paragraphs(1,2);print $g->generate();'
<Berge> Jeg orket visst.
<Berge> …og vant!
<Berge> Winliner.
<Berge> Det var da en gnøkket modul. Den mangler et Simple-interface.
<xt> Winliner: cat /usr/share/couchdb/www/script/test/lorem.txt
<Berge> (=
<Berge> Den genererer ikke, da.
<xt> cacha!
<Berge> Vinner jeg på kjøretid? 8ms på laptopen min. (Jeg slipper jo å dra inn Django.)
<xt> 0,020 total
<Berge> \o/
<xt> drar ikkje inn python der
<xt> err
<xt> django
<Berge> Den drar formodentlig inn python.
<xt> formodentlig.
<Kagee> real0m0.003s :-P
<Berge> Jeg lurer på om SlimG ble glad for alt engasjementet.
<Berge> xt: Perl har uansett Lingua::Romana::Perligata, og vinner på alle fronter med den.
<kilonux> og dette med à "deformatere" en ekstern HD som jeg har tullet med?
<Berge> Det vinner sikkert ikke. Hva er problemet?
<kilonux> Berge,  hørt om Testdisk?
<Berge> Nei.
<xt> Berge: hallo, så lenge du har perl så vinner du jo ikkje på mykje fronter
<xt> ro deg ned
 * Berge ror seg bort i stedet.
<kilonux> eller annen soft som fisker opp filer på disker som har blitt RAW?
<Berge> Det skjønte jeg ca. ingenting av, tror jeg.
<kilonux> Dette er saken http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk  -  første tre linjer
<Berge> Jeg klarte å google det selv, altså (-:
<kilonux> Ved et uhell formaterte jeg en usb hd med masse fine filer på , og nå får jeg ikke tak i dem lenger...
<Berge> Da har du lært om sikkerhetskopier, i alle fall?
<Berge> Hvordan formaterte du de?
<Berge> s/de/den/
<Berge> Om du bare overskrev FATen, kan den sikkert gjenskapes for hånd eller med Testdisk.
<Berge> Om du laget et nytt filsystem over det gamle, kan det brått bli mer spennende.
<kilonux> ikke laget nytt filsystem, nei.  skjønner du dette? : $MFT has invalid magic.
<Berge> Det høres ut som om du har brukt NTFS.
<Berge> Men hva gjorde du for å formatere?
<kilonux> testdisk ser at det er en ntfs, 
<kilonux> jeg klikket rett og slett en gang for mye, da jeg ville partisjonere disken i to deler vha. "disk utility " i 10.04
<kilonux> disk utility på fransk : Utilitaire disque...
<kilonux> sitter fortsatt i .fr  jeg
<jo-erlend> heh.. Det har jeg ikke sett før.. Minefield rapporterte "Infinity GB/s" som nedlastingshastighet. 
<Kagee> Minefield? Ikke Minecraft?
<jo-erlend> Firefox 4. 
<fyksen_> Hei! Er det møte i morgen? Hvis det er det, når er det?
<jo-erlend> det har vært foreslått at vi gjør et nytt forsøk 5. Februar, altså om en uke. 
<jo-erlend> klokka 22, er det som er foreslått. 
<fyksen_> jo-erlend, Takk for informasjon igjen.. Kan melde om at jeg sitter på hytta på Sjusjøen, med 3g nett, 1mbit/s nedlasting. Ikke værst :)
<jo-erlend> det synes jeg ikke var så fryktelig imponerende, for å være ærlig. Det er ICE du bruker, eller? 
<Berge> ICE er 950MHz, ikke 3G.
<Berge> Begge deler har vel dog stort varierende grad av virk (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg vet jo det. :)
<fyksen_> jo-erlend, Ikke ICE nei, sitter med Telenor.. 
<Berge> jo-erlend: fyksen_ sier spesifikt 3G (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg er klar over det. :)
<jo-erlend> skjønt 3g ikke er så fryktelig spesifikt... 
<Berge> Sant.
<fyksen_> Hehe, er hspda, men er 2-3 streker med signal : p
<jo-erlend> 1mbps nedstrøm er ikke så verst hvis det minimum av det du får.
<Berge> HSDPA er vel 3.5G. Eller hvordan dette er.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> Jeg har ikke helt oversikt. Jeg er visst på HSDPA her.
<fyksen_> HSDPA mener jeg ja ; )
<Berge> Latens er viktigere enn bredde for meg, dog (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er marketing.. :)
<Berge> Og jeg har 100ms til relevante bokser, så jeg klarer meg.
<jo-erlend> funker for noen ting. Det er vel omtrent på grensen av hva som funker med rdp og nx og slikt. 
<Berge> Godt jeg ikke bruker sånt. (-:
<fyksen_> Driver og titter på ny telefon nå jeg.. Tror det blir Nokia e7 på meg iløpet av februar : )
<Berge> 100ms merker jeg at ikke er øyeblikkelig i SSH.
<jo-erlend> mhm
<Berge> Men nå kommer det et fly.
<fyksen_> Hvis ikke Nokia lanserer en telefon med meego før jeg bestiller : )
<jo-erlend> Berge, ... og da? 
<Berge> SÃ¥ da poffer jeg.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Og da skal jeg inn i det, tenkte jeg.
<jo-erlend> hehe, åja. Det er en fordel. :)
<Berge> Ja, det vil jeg si.
<Singularitet> Greit så lenge flyet ikke poffer etter at man har gått inn i det,,
<jo-erlend> jeg er innstilt på en rolig kveld med gjensyn av Brødrene Dal! 
<Berge> Singularitet: Ja, det ville vært vagt upraktisk.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Aiai!
<Berge> Storartet.
<Berge> Du får kose deg.
<jo-erlend> mhm. !
<jo-erlend> du også. Skal du hjemover nå eller?
<Berge> Så skal jeg se om jeg klarer å frakte meg til Bergen inni dette flyet.
<Berge> Ja, det er navnefest for en niese.
<Berge> SÃ¥, *poff*
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke bergensdialekt :>
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  er Brødrene på tv i kveld?
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, jeg eier ikke TV-apparat.
<jo-erlend> de har lagt det ut på nrk.no :)
<Singularitet> aha
<jo-erlend> Brødrene Dal kunne de egentlig ha lagt ut som torrent, men det er en annen sak.
<Singularitet> nasjonalskatt
<jo-erlend> absolutt.
<Singularitet> har du sett "The Norwegian Loss" tror jeg den heter
<jo-erlend> nei, tror jeg at jeg må svare.
<Singularitet> er en kortfilm med Trond Viggo Torgersen, om hvordan Norge taper mye gamle opptak i lyd og bilde.
<fyksen_> Men da kobler jeg meg av jeg. Er vel ikke noe vits i og sitte mer på nettet en man må. ha en fil helg!
<fyksen_> fin*
<jo-erlend> fyksen, du også :)
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  er det åpent møte det som skal være her?
<jo-erlend> javisst. Vi har ikke noe lukket noe som helst. :)
<jo-erlend> det er to viktige temaer vi ønsker å ta opp; 1) formalisering av Ubuntu Norge. 2) Hvordan vi skal få til en skikkelig utvikling av nettstedet og slikt. 
<Singularitet> oj
<Singularitet> da har man nok å gjøre ja
<jo-erlend> en vesentlig del av svaret på begge utfordringene, er at vi må ha flere folk til å engasjere seg, så det siste vi ønsker, er å stenge folk ute :)
<Singularitet> klikkdannelse er farlig for nettsteder ja
<jo-erlend> heh, det var en veldig underlig måte å si det på, med mindre det var ment som et ordspill. I såfall var det morsomt. :)
<Singularitet> hehe, var ment som litt av begge deler.
<jo-erlend> litt som når fotballkommentatorene sier at det er skummelt å lede 1-0 til pause. :)
<Singularitet> var mye på ett forum tidligere, men det gikk totalt i hundene...
<Singularitet> hvordan formalisere tenker du på?
<jo-erlend> jeg må vel kunne si såpass at jeg ikke er helt fornøyd med webben vår. Innimellom får jeg følelsen av at vi er en bitteliten gruppe mennesker med veldig sære interesser. Men jeg går med Ubuntu på hode og jakke og i Oslo er det veldig mange som reagerer på det. Det er massevis av folk som bruker det, så hvorfor vi er så få aktive i miljøet, i hvertfall tilsynelatende, er merkelig. 
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, å etablere en forening. En kasse. Gjøre ting formelt. 
<Singularitet> sjekk ut www.kammeret.no
<jo-erlend> jeg ser et phpbb-forum. Hva ... Hvorfor skal jeg se på det?
<Singularitet> der har dem klart å lage ett nettsted basert på frivillige folk, og har ett styre
<Singularitet> blir vel litt det samme som man må gjøre her.
<jo-erlend> vi har jo forum og sånne ting opp og istand. Det er bare det at vi kunne gjøre så mye mer med det.
<Singularitet> har kikka litt på forumet her ja, er ikke så mye liv der..
<jo-erlend> vi har ingen administrative problemer med forumet, eller nettstedet, tror jeg. Det at jeg _tror_ sier endel, ettersom jeg er administrator. Det er så lite aktivitet at det nærmest ikke er noe å administrere. Det var langt mer for bare noen måneder siden, så jeg vet ikke riktig hva som har skjedd.
<jo-erlend> kanskje Ubuntu bare har blitt så bra at folk ikke lenger behøver hjelp. Vi kan jo klamre oss til det. :)
<Singularitet> hehe, jeg gjør mitt beste for å spre budskapet om Ubuntu og fri programvare,,,
<jo-erlend> men det å holde releaseparty på Hausmania, er uakseptabelt. Hvis vi skal få til noe litt større, så må vi organisere oss, få inn penger og vise oss frem. Noe av greia med Ubuntu, er jo å tiltrekke almennheten. Hausmania passer sikkert ypperlig for Fedora og sånt, men ikke for Ubuntu.
<Singularitet> Har dere noen andre sosiale samlinger da?
<jo-erlend> vi har hatt et par, men veldig lite her i Oslo. Altfor lite. Men det handler også litt om at ting er så uformelle. 
<Sakarias> trenger rett og slett 1-3 ildsjeler til å dra med seg flokken
<jo-erlend> det har vi, tror jeg. Det vi trenger, er å bli bedre organiserte, sånn at vi kan legge litt større planer på litt lenger sikt. Å sørge for at hele Oslo vet at Ubuntu 12.04 lanseres, for eksempel.
<Singularitet> ja det er ikke lett,  jeg har arrangert "Kammergrilling" her hjemme et par år nå, og det er ikke lett å få folk til å møte opp
<jo-erlend> nei og det vil det ofte ikke være. Men i Storoslo finnes det nokså mange tusen som bruker og interesserer seg for Ubuntu, så det bør være mulig å aktivere noen av dem. Problemet er antakelig at svært få av dem vet at det finnes noen aktiv gruppe overhodet. 
<Sakarias> best en dag for et møt og en plass, fly rundt på skoler og heng opp posters :P
<Singularitet> hva med å få en chat via forumet?
<jo-erlend> ikke på forumet, tror jeg. Men å få det opp på hjemmesidene, bør vi absolutt... Har vi virkelig ikke det enda? Det bør jo være en oneliner...
<jo-erlend> jeg er forøvrig ikke helt sikker på valget av Drupal. Jeg synes Joomla ville ha vært et bedre valg. Hvis vi dro nytte av andre locoer, så hadde det vært greit nok, men det virker ikke som om vi gjør det. 
<Sakarias> plattformen bak siten spiller jo liten rolle, er innholdet som betyr noe
<Singularitet> med hjemmesider mener du da ubuntu.no?
<jo-erlend> det er innlysende. Spørsmålet er hvilken plattform som gjør det enklest for brukerne å generere innhold. Jeg tror det er Joomla. I hvertfall i forhold til mengden administrativt arbeid som må legges i det.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, ja. 
<jo-erlend> vi burde i det aller minste klare å sette opp en planet for blogger om fri programvare, så det skjer noe. 
<Singularitet> blogging er noe jeg aldri har skjønt meg på... ;)
<jo-erlend> ikke? Hva mener du?
<Singularitet> har lest litt i noen blogger, men det er ikke noe jeg selv kunne tenke meg å drive med...
<jo-erlend> Det er jo ikke så veldig mye å "drive med" egentlig. Blog er jo bare forkortet fra weblog, altså at man fører en logg som er tilgjengelig på webben. I praksis som en dagbok eller noe sånt. Det behøver ikke å være så fryktelig mye.
<Singularitet> jeg er nok for kjedelig ;)
<jo-erlend> "Idag fant jeg ut hvorfor mailserveren plutselig slutta å funke. Jeg flyttet DNS-serveren for en stund siden og tenkte ikke over at de tjenestene kjører chrooted, så jeg oppdaterte bare /etc/resolv.conf, men glemte å oppdatere resolv.conf for tjenestene" <-- Blogginnlegg. 
<jo-erlend> behøver ikke å være lange og profesjonelle og svære artikler og sånt, som det etterhvert har begynt å bli.
<Singularitet> når man hører om blogging så tenker man ofte på dem som blir omtalt i media, med x antall tusen lesere hver dag,,
<jo-erlend> ja, desverre. 
<Singularitet> hender jeg leser i bloggen til Martin Bekkelund da
<jo-erlend> han har hatt et par fine innlegg i debatten om DLD i hvertfall.
<Singularitet> leste om serverprosjektene hans der, men han endte jo opp med FreeNas da ...
<jo-erlend> åh. Jeg visste ikke at han skrev om teknologi ellers. Jeg har ikke lest den særlig ofte. 
<Singularitet> joda, han skriver bra om det også.
<jo-erlend> jeg fikk dagboka til oldefaren min i julegave. Onkelen min har skrevet det inn på maskin, så jeg faktisk kunne lese det. Det var spennende i seg selv, naturligvis, men jeg lærte også mye om hvordan folk skrev dagbok før. "Kjøpte nye skjøyter til Dagfinn. 12 kr". <-- dagens innlegg. :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> var vanlig å skrive slik før ja, far min har vel notatbøker fra krigen og frem..  der skrev han når han begynte med våronna, hva han hadde hvor og så videre
<jo-erlend> og sånt er blogging ment for. I likhet med alt annet som gjøres på internet, blir det umiddelbart brukt på andre måter enn det var tenkt. :)
<Singularitet> jupp
<jo-erlend> youtube var vel ment for videoblogging, tror jeg, litt á la startrek, men det er vel neppe det det blir brukt til. :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> mye rart der ja
<Singularitet> hvordan er det med kravet til åpent dokumentformat, har det begynt å gjelde for kommuner nå?
<jo-erlend> det er et godt spørsmål... Var det fra januar i år, montro?
<Singularitet> er det da bare for offentlige etater eller skal det gjelde for bedrifter også?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Nei, det kan det ikke ha vært. Alle plikter å godta og levere informasjon i åpne formater. Det gjelder, tror jeg, men pålegget om å gjøre all informasjon tilgjengelig, har vel litt lenger frist. Jeg er ikke sikker.
<jo-erlend> bare det offentlige.
<jo-erlend> dvs... Det gjelder nok alle bedrifter som er eid av det offentlige. 
<Singularitet> hmmmm
<Singularitet> da er det ikke lett, men det er det aldri med noe fra det offentlige,,,
<jo-erlend> de plikter å ta imot åpne dokumentformater, men hvis du tar NRK som eksempel, skjønner du at de vil bruke litt tid på å gjøre alt sitt materiale tilgjengelig i nye formater. 
<Singularitet> husker jeg rett så har man noen år på seg før alt gammelt skal være tilgjengelig i åpent format.
<jo-erlend> var det kanskje innen 1. januar 14?
<Singularitet> lurer på om det var det ja
<jo-erlend> det viktigste er jo egentlig at man blir enige om _at_ det skal skje.
<jo-erlend> _at_ det er viktig.
<Singularitet> kan en privat bedrift kreve at man bruker f.eks. Office formater og ikke Ooo?  når man sender dem noe?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> de har åpenbart også lov til å markedsføre at elever som bruker OOo setter seg selv i risiko for å få nedsatt karakter. 
<Singularitet> såpass ja
<jo-erlend> Microsoft har blåst ganske hardt i det hornet i det siste.
<jo-erlend> men nå fikk jeg lyst til å stikke i butikken og handle inn noe søppelmat. brb
<Singularitet> i selskapet der jeg jobber går det bare i Office, men jeg holder på å gå vekk fra det, skal bli moro og høre hva dem sier når dem får noe fra Ooo
<Singularitet> ok
<jo-erlend> å ikke ta imot ODF, er som å nekte å ta imot krøllete sedler. Bedriftsledere som tillater det, bør miste jobben.
<Singularitet> Nobina gjør mye rart...
<jo-erlend> hva er det?
<Singularitet> Nobina?  Det er der jeg jobber, busselskap
<jo-erlend> åh.
<jo-erlend> å ikke godta åpne dokumentformater i 2011, er jalla. Jeg vil si det er sammenliknbart med en bedrift som krever at alle kunder tar imot kvittering og at de har med seg papiret selv. 
<Singularitet> hehe, inne på noe der ja
<Singularitet> jeg har ikke gitt dem noe i Ooo ennå, men det kommer nok,,,,
<Singularitet> hvordan er det med kommunale barnehager, er dem forplikta til å bruke åpent format?
<jo-erlend> OOo kan fint generere Office-dokumenter.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, det vil jeg tro. 
<Singularitet> har sett at man kan lage office dokumenter med Ooo ja, men ser ikke noe grunn til å gjøre det for lett for bedriften heller,,,
<Singularitet> er nesten ikke mulig å få sjefen til å maile meg noe, han vil helst skrive det ut og så gi meg det i papirform...
<jo-erlend> lukkede dokumentformater er et meningsløst hinder. Hele poenget er jo vanligvis at du skal sende det til andre.
<geirha> MS Office-dokumenter generert med ooo har en tendens til å se annerledes ut i MS Office dog
<Singularitet> det har jeg merka, og office dokumenter åpna med Ooo er ikke heller helt som dem skal være..
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, heh, den problemstillingen kjenner jeg en fyr som hadde en spenstig løsning på. Han innførte en krones papiravgift, bare for å synliggjøre hvor mye ekstra pes det ble. :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> det nytter ikke i en bedrift der sjefen helst vil printe ut, men får man en mail fra han så står det nederst,  " vennligst ikke print ut hvis det ikke er nødvendig..
<jo-erlend> "Vennligst ikke send SMS hvis det er mulig å gjennomføre kommunikasjonen vha brevduer".
<Singularitet> noe slikt ja
<geirha> "Vennligst ikke svar på denne e-posten hvis det ikke er nødvendig"
<jo-erlend> det der skal jeg legge inn på telefonsvareren i morgen: "Legg igjen beskjed etter pipetonen, eller send meg en brevdue". 
<geirha> Mer miljøvennlig med SMS
<Singularitet> http://standard.difi.no/forvaltningsstandarder/anvendelsesomraade/dokumentstandarder-paa-offentlige-nettsider
<Singularitet> der fant jeg en del om hva staten sier om open-format
<jo-erlend> eller en auto-reply på meldinger som inneholder vedlegg i proprietære formater: "Takk for henvendelsen. Den vil bli besvart så raskt jeg har mottatt dokumentkonverteringsavgiften på 65 kroner, til konto nr. .. Ha en god dag." 
<Singularitet> http://standard.difi.no/forvaltningsstandarder/anvendelsesomraade/utveksling-av-dokumenter-som-vedlegg-til-epost-mellom-offentlige-virksomheter-og-innbygger-naeringsliv
<jo-erlend> «Det er obligatorisk å benytte HTML 4.01 (W3C 1999)/ XHTML 1 (W3C 2000). » <-- artig.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, var fra januar '14 da. 
<Singularitet> der fant jeg vel den som er mest aktuell for folk flest..
<Singularitet> anbefalt for kommuner,,
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Singularitet> utveksling av tekstdokumenter er fra 1/1-2011..
<Singularitet> jeg sendte feil link først, den andre jeg satt inn her er om dokumenter fra Stat/kommune.
<jo-erlend> «Anvendelsesområdet gjelder "publisering av tekstdokumenter på offentlige nettsider". Bruk HTML så mye som mulig.» <-- Det der innebærer da også kommuner?
<Singularitet>  det er vel for web det
<jo-erlend> § 1. Formål og anvendelsesområde:        Forskriftens formål er å bidra til at ethvert organ for stat eller kommune (jf. forvaltningsloven § 1 første punktum), tar i bruk IT-standarder som legger til rette for og fremmer elektronisk samhandling mellom offentlige virksomheter og mellom offentlig sektor og samfunnet for øvrig. 
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så veldig langt: http://lovdata.no/cgi-wift/ldles?ltdoc=/for/ff-20090925-1222.html
<jo-erlend> $2.2 sier: dokument: en logisk avgrenset informasjonsmengde som er lagret på et medium for senere lesing, lytting, framføring, overføring eller lignende  <-- Altså på ingen måte begrenset til web, for å si det sånn. :)
<Singularitet> nei, men den første linken jeg satte inn her var om "Publisering av tekstdokumenter" den andre var "Utveksling av tekstdokumenter"
<jo-erlend> hvis noe skal kunne sanses, tolkes, fornemmes, oppleves, erfares, eventuelt på et senere tidspunkt erindres, huskes, videreformidles, distribueres, sies, leses høyt, skrives, kopieres eller .... Jeg er så glad for at jeg slipper å jobbe med de tingene der. :)
<Singularitet> en kan bli litt huggærn av mindre ja
<jo-erlend> det hadde vært litt enklere å lese de dokumentene hvis de hadde lært seg å bruke konstanter. 
<Singularitet> tror jeg må ta en prat med styrer i barnehagen der unga går,,,,
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  hvordan da mener du?
<jo-erlend> overføres = "leses, skrives, kopieres, distribueres, postlegges, fakses"; "hvis noe skal kunne $overføres". 
<Singularitet> "utveksling"  brukes mye der ser ja
<Singularitet> jeg
<jo-erlend> jaja. Poenget er at lange oppramsinger i lange setninger får Homer til å fremstå som enkel. 
<Singularitet> jupp
<Singularitet> hvorfor gjøre det enkelt når det kan gjøres kommunalt....
<Singularitet> kan ikke si jeg savner officeprogrammer,  klarer meg bra med Ooo
<jo-erlend> ja, de fleste vil jo gjøre det. Problemet er eksterne programmer som er designet for Office.
<Singularitet> nesten allt er sentrert rundt Microsoft ja
<jo-erlend> Akershus klager vel endel over akkurat det for tiden, i motsetning til Sarpsborg kommune, som mener at OpenOffice.org er steinalderteknologi fordi den har så dårlig adressebok...
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> Outlook er bra program det, men alt for stort for folk flest..
<jo-erlend> det synes jeg ikke at den er. Det er et ok program og mange er vant til grensesnittet. Kanskje det til og med er et bra grensesnitt. Men i dette tilfellet var det altså snakk om Mozilla Thunderbird. 
<Singularitet> men hvilket program fra gratis-siden er nærmest Outlook i bruk?
<jo-erlend> Evolution er helt klart nærmest i bruk, hvis det er opplevelsen du snakker om.
<Singularitet> er det det du ville anbefale å bruke?
<jo-erlend> om _jeg_ vil anbefale Evolution? Jeg er en Evolution-frik. Livet mitt er _basert_ på Evolution. :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> burde kanskje ikke si at jeg bruker Thunderbird jeg da ;)
<jo-erlend> ånei, det var ikke sånn jeg mente det. Jeg mente at jeg er avhengig av programvare for å holde kontroll over livet mitt og jeg nekter å gjøre meg så avhengig av proprietær programvare, men jeg har ingenting imot Mozillas programvare, på noen som helst slags måte.
<Singularitet> en kan bruke Google Calendar i Evolution?
<jo-erlend> javisst.
<Singularitet> da skal jeg prøve ut det.
<jo-erlend> Spicebird er forøvrig også et spennende program. 
<Singularitet> det har jeg ikke sett
<jo-erlend> det er basert på Mozillas greier, men er litt mer sammensatt. 
<Singularitet> den ser jo spennende ut den
<jo-erlend> det er et godt program. Innebygget IM og sånt, er ok. 
<jo-erlend> de har vært _veldig_ dårlige til å promotere det, men det er jo en annen sak.
<Singularitet> finner den ikke i programvaresenteret....
<jo-erlend> nei. Men de har en deb tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> ellers er det bare en pakkefil som du kan pakke opp og kjøre, hvis du vil prøve det.
<Singularitet> tarball...
<jo-erlend> Jeg kunne ha tenkt meg å prøve Evolution på Windows igjen snart, men jeg får liksom aldri gjort det. Den Windows-partisjonen blir stadig mer bortkastet. 
<Singularitet> blir nok haraball når jeg skal prøve noe så skummelt ;)
<jo-erlend> det er ikke skummelt. Last den ned, høyreklikk og pakk ut, dobbeltklikk på spicebird. Det skal ikke være mer enn det.
<Singularitet> hmm
<Singularitet> gikk jo greit det jo
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, det er ikke bare kildekode som komprimeres. :)
<jo-erlend> tar.gz og sånt, er bare en samling med filer som er komprimert, på samme måte som .zip eller .rar. 
<Singularitet> hmmm,    trives best med "Installer" jeg ;)
<jo-erlend> det er jo temmelig mye mer jobb å lage et installasjonsprogram for "Linux", men at de ikke i det minste har en deb for Ubuntu, er merkelig.
<Singularitet> ville det ha gått med sudo apt-get install spicebird?
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis de hadde laget en deb og lagt det ut som et arkiv. 
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> er det kostnader som stopper slik utgivelse?
<jo-erlend> et sånt programvarearkiv er egentlig bare en mappe på en webserver med et par ekstra filer. Det er ingenting magisk ved det.
<jo-erlend> nei, det er bare mangel på interesse. Det er som sagt et veldig godt program, men de er veldig dårlige til å promotere det. Det går an å legge inn "needs packaging"-bugs på launchpad. Jeg synes kanskje at Spicebird hadde fortjent det.
<Singularitet> hadde vært enklere for brukere  det ja
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, altså... Når du installerer ting med apt-get og liknende, så laster du det bare ned fra en webserver, som hva som helst annet. Det er ingenting spesielt ved et arkiv, annet enn at det vanligvis signeres.
<Singularitet> jeg synes det er veldig enkelt med terminal når man skal installere noe,,
<jo-erlend> ja, det er like enkelt i Firefox: hvis du skriver inn adressen apt:firefox, for eksempel, vil den prøve å installere pakken "firefox".
<jo-erlend> du kan forøvrig også gjerne bruke de to skråstrekene hvis du liker å ha mellomrom mellom protokoll og adresse: apt://firefox. 
<Singularitet> fungerer det slik at apt-get install vil søke etter filer som er forhåndsdefinert ?
<jo-erlend> ja. 
<Singularitet> aha, hadde mistanke om det.
<Singularitet> så hvis man ikke får det til med apt-get så må man inn i en fil og legge til den aktuelle serveren/filbane??
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, archive.ubuntu.com er standardstedet du laster ned fra, men hvis du sier at du bor i Norge, så blir det no.archive.ubuntu.com, som Berge driver. (Han vet med andre ord betraktelig mer om det enn jeg)
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, du kan legge til nye arkiver. Det er mange som gjør det. Google, for eksempel, legger til et eget arkiv for deg hvis du installerer chrome. Det er forøvrig en uting, men det er en annen diskusjon. 
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> Chrome har jeg ikke her nei ;)
<Singularitet> ikke noe anna sted heller,,,
<jo-erlend> det var bare et eksempel. Det er veldig fint at folk har sine egne arkiver. 
<jo-erlend> i Ubuntu får du ikke inn nye versjoner av programmer før neste versjon av Ubuntu, med unntak av Firefox eller andre situasjoner hvor det er enklere å vedlikeholde sikkerhet ved å bytte til ny versjon enn å vedlikeholde eldre versjoner. 
<Singularitet> foreløpig så holder jeg meg til standardoppsettet i ubuntu,,,,,,men det kommer vel mer etterhvert,,
<Singularitet> må få meg men god løsning på mailen også..
<jo-erlend> på klientsiden, mener du? Prøv Evolution. Den har blitt veldig bra. Spesielt i Natty (11.04) :)
<Singularitet> nei,   ett system så jeg kan lese mailen både via XP, Ubuntu og alt anna
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, du skal måle systemet etter hva du trenger og hva du får. Hvis du får det du trenger uten å måtte installere noe ekstra, så vil jeg si at Ubuntu har gjort jobben...
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, Ubuntu har webmail i arkivene sine, hvis du er interessert i det. Ellers er en mailklient en mailklient, stort sett. 
<jo-erlend> jeg mener: alle mailklienter er kompatible med alle seriøse mailservere. 
<Singularitet> slik det er nå så bruker jeg pop3 så da får jeg ikke lest mailen som jeg fikk inn i maskina når jeg kjørte den i XP, siden jeg nå bruker Ubuntu..
<Singularitet> vet ikke om jeg burde sette opp serveren til mail også.
<jo-erlend> det kommer an på programmet du brukte i Windows XP. Brukte du Outlook Express? 
<Singularitet> Thunderbird+Lightning
<jo-erlend> da forstår jeg ikke problemet... Du har jo de samme programmene i Ubuntu?
<Singularitet> men hvordan finner jeg mailene mine som er lagra med XP når jeg kjører Ubuntu, og motsatt??
<jo-erlend> kanskje Mozilla ikke er dualboot-vennlig? Det bør i såfall være den høyest prioriterte buggen de har. 
<Singularitet> beste løsningen for meg er vel at all mailen havner på serveren, så kan jeg lese den via hvilken maskin og program jeg vil bruke...
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, synkronisering er komplisert, men ettersom du bare kan kjøre ett operativsystem av gangen og ettersom Ubuntu leser Windows like fint som Windows ikke leser Ubuntu, vil jeg si at det ville være fornuftig å lagre det på Windows' filsystem. Men jeg har ikke peiling på hvordan Mozilla gjør det der. Det er det garantert andre som har.
<jo-erlend> det er veldig komfortabelt å ha mailen på en imapx-server. 
<Kagee> x?
<jo-erlend> pushmail.
<Kagee> aha
<Singularitet> da ungår man en del problemer ja
<jo-erlend> ja, det er litt som fordelen ved web, egentlig. Du har tilgang fra alle klienter og informasjonen lagres sentralt.
<Singularitet> er det lett å sette opp?
<jo-erlend> veldig lett å sette opp. 
<Singularitet> googla pushmail, var ikke mye å finne der,,
<jo-erlend> du trenger antakelig et MX-oppslag i DNS-en din, så installerer du Mailserver-oppgaven fra tasksel... sørger for å oppdatere resolve.conf i chrooten... Særlig mer er det vel egentlig ikke, for en liten server.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, det betyr bare at du blir varslet når du får mail, istedenfor at du må vente til epostklienten din sjekker om det finnes nye meldinger.
<Singularitet> genialt
<jo-erlend> ja, spesielt når du har lite båndbredde.
<Singularitet> etter hva jeg fant ut så er det ikke noe mer utvikling på Pushmail????
<jo-erlend> det var derfor jeg ikke kalte det for "pushmail". Pushmail fungerer helt fint og utvikles som bare det. Det er bare det at det ikke heter pushmail. :)
<Singularitet> aha
<jo-erlend> vanligvis vil klienten din sjekke serveren ved jevne mellomrom. Med nyere versjoner av Evolution og andre moderne epostklienter, så skjønner den det når serveren varsler om at den har fått melding. Dermed slipper du å spørre om det har kommet ny epost. Det forenkler og effektiviserer. 
<Singularitet> skulle tro det ja
<Singularitet> hvilket mailprogram bør jeg sette opp på serveren da?
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu har en Mailserver-oppgave som gjør jobben. sudo tasksel gir deg en liste over ting du kan installere og Mailserver er en av dem.
<Singularitet> var jaggu mye rart en kan installere der ja
<Singularitet> er tasksel det grafiske oppsettet?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er for å forenkle installasjon. Du kan installere enkeltpakker også, med apt-get, men da må du konfigurere selv. Med tasksel får du et ferdig oppsett. 
<Singularitet> jøss
<Singularitet> liker ubuntu mer og mer jeg,..
<jo-erlend> du kan gjøre det i Synaptic også, forresten, hvis du foretrekker ordentlig grafikk, men tasksel kan også brukes som en CLI, altså at du gjør noe sånt som sudo tasksel install Mailserver, uten at jeg husker nøyaktig syntaks. 
<Singularitet> jeg valgte E-postserver, og trykka ok,,,,
<Singularitet> har vel ikke synaptic på ubuntu server?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Du vil få noen spørsmål, for eksempel hvilke domener den skal håndtere, hvis du vil ha en offentlig mailtjeneste. 
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, korrekt. 
<jo-erlend> Synaptic gjør mer eller mindre det samme som apt-* og tasksel, i tillegg til at det lar deg legge til nye arkiver. 
<Singularitet> jeg kan vel konfigurere oppsettet senere også?
<jo-erlend> jada.
<jo-erlend> du kan vel bruke dpkg-reconfigure, eller redigere konfigurasjonen manuelt. 
<Singularitet> blir det sudo nano xxxxxxxx da vel?
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> så da kommer man tilbake til det grafiske?
<jo-erlend> det kommer litt an på hva du mener med grafisk. :)
<Singularitet> tasksel...
<jo-erlend> dpkg-reconfigure vil vise deg de samme bildene som du fikk da du installerte med tasksel. 
<jo-erlend> men der er jeg litt på tynn is; jeg er ikke helt sikker på hvordan dpkg-reconfigure fungerer i forhold til tasksel. Uansett er det bare å redigere filene hvis du trenger det. 
<Singularitet> jeg finner det vel ut med Postfix howto
<jo-erlend> en fordel ved Ubuntu, er at det er enkelt å få ting opp og igang. En ulempe, er at det er så enkelt å få ting opp og igang at man kan bli lurt til å tro at det er enkelt. Å drifte mail er litt som othello; du lærer det på fem minutter, men du kan bruke et liv på å bli utlært. 
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, help.ubuntu.com. 
<jo-erlend> men epost er enkelt hvis det er en liten mailserver. Mailserver-oppgaven har fornuftige standardinnstillinger, så det går an å sette opp og prøve seg litt frem.
<jo-erlend> men nå vil jeg spise pølser og se på Brødrene Dal. :)
<Singularitet> blir neste post på lista mi, etter at jeg er fornøyd med filserver,,
<Singularitet> kos deg, rydding og soving her nå
<Singularitet> takk for hjelpa!!
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-29
<jo-erlend> æsj. Enten har de rota det til, eller så gir de bare ut deler av Brødrene Dal. 
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  det var noe dritt
<jo-erlend> ja, sånt skal man ikke kødde med! ;)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> dpkg-reconfigure,  kan den brukes i Samba også?
<jo-erlend> ja, det kan brukes for alle pakker. 
<Singularitet> er det smbd som er koden for samba?
<jo-erlend> koden?
<Singularitet> skal man skrive dpkg-reconfigure smbd, eller samba?
<jo-erlend> samba. 
<Singularitet> hva er forskjellen på samba og smbd??
<jo-erlend> det ene er navnet på en pakke, det andre er det ikke... smbd er muligens selve programnavnet. 
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> en lærer stadig noe nytt her ja
<jo-erlend> :)
<Singularitet> kan en ødelegge noe oppsett med å kjøre dpkg -reconfigure ?
<jo-erlend> ja, det kan du alltid når du konfigurerer, men i utgangspunktet er det vel meningen at du skal ende opp med den konfigurasjonen du fikk da du installerte pakken.
<Singularitet> martinserver@server:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<Singularitet> nmbd stop/waiting
<Singularitet> smbd stop/waiting
<Singularitet> sed: -e expression #1, char 140: unknown option to `s'
<jo-erlend> det ser ut som en bug,synes jeg. 
<jo-erlend> men jeg vet så lite om samba.. 
<Singularitet> fikk først spørsmål om jeg skal kjøre samba som normal nisse eller fra intend, anbefalt å kjøre som nisse.........
<jo-erlend> velg de anbefalte innstillingene med mindre du vet hvorfor du ikke skal gjøre det.
<Singularitet> var det jeg gjorde, 
<Singularitet> så kommer det ; opprette passord-database, og da detter det ut, uansett om jeg velger ja eller nei..
<jo-erlend> hmm. Men jeg vet som sagt lite om samba. Spør Sakarias eller noe. 
<Singularitet> martinserver@server:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<Singularitet> stop: Unknown instance:
<Singularitet> stop: Unknown instance:
<Singularitet> sed: -e expression #1, char 140: unknown option to `s'
<Singularitet> martinserver@server:~$
<Singularitet> trykker jeg ja eller nei så kommer det som står over her,,,
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  hva er du spesialist på innen Ubuntu&Co da?
<jo-erlend> spesialist? Hehe, vet ikke om jeg skal gå så langt. Jeg bruker endel tid på tynnklienter og serverne som støtter dem.
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> noe jeg har enda mindre greie på enn Samba&Co
<Singularitet> skulle hatt en tynnklient på låven...
<Singularitet> så jeg kan komme meg inn på serveren min, og ut på nett
<jo-erlend> ... ok?
<Singularitet> hmmm, nå fikk jeg en ide,,,   ikke bra
<Singularitet> jo-erlend, tynnklienter, er det en pc som er avhengig av programvare som ligger på en egen server?
<jo-erlend> ja, du kan godt si det sånn. Den henter vanligvis skjermbilde fra en annen maskin, for å si det litt enkelt.
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> er det noe grunn til å kjøre med tynnklienter for vanlige folk, blir det billigere hardware?
<jo-erlend> det kan det gjøre, spesielt på lang sikt. Men tynnklienter gir deg en forholdsvis laber multimediaopplevelse foreløpig, så det er vel for litt spesielt interesserte "vanlige folk" :)
<Singularitet> eneste jeg trenger i låven er skjerm og tastatur så jeg kan lese pdf og vanlig nettbruk.
<jo-erlend> men i løpet av 2011, regner jeg med at det vil komme ting på markedet som kan være attraktive for forbrukere også. 
<Singularitet> men er kanskje like enkelt med billigste laptoppen
<jo-erlend> ja, da kan du fint bruke en tynnklient. Du kan for eksempel kjøpe en skjerm med innebygget tynnklient, hvis du vil. En fordel ved tynnklienter er at de holder veldig lenge, tåler mye juling,  bruker veldig lite strøm (så de kan stå på hele tiden) og lager ikke lyd.
<Singularitet> kjekt
<jo-erlend> her har du en søt en, for eksempel: http://pandaboard.org/
<Singularitet> er vel usb kontakter på dem?
<jo-erlend> ja, det pleier å være det. Man bruker USB til stort sett alt. :)
<Singularitet> kjekt det der ja
<Singularitet> men nå må jeg ha meg litt mat, tastes senere
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-30
<barf> Jeg prøver å installere med debootstrap: sudo debootstrap –arch i386 lucid sda/ http://no.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<barf> Men det skjer ingen ting
<Sakarias> prøv med en url som funker
<Sakarias> http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<barf> sudo debootstrap lucid /media/sda/ funker
<barf> Noen ganger er eksemplene rett og slett for detaljerte
<barf> Hvordan kan jeg installere grub2 på /dev/sa?
<barf>  /dev/sda
<Sakarias> grub2-setup eller noe?
<Sakarias> aldri isntallert på den måten før
<barf> Jeg har gjort det før
<barf> Lurer på om jeg må chroote før jeg begynner med grub2
<Sakarias> du har gjort det før, og husker ikke hvordan? :P
<barf> husker ikke rekkefølgen
<barf> Ender nok opp med å greppe .bash_history på den maskinen jeg gjorde det på siste
<barf> gang
<barf> men sove først
<barf> alt for mange gui howtoer
<messerting> Hei, jeg prøver å hoste kalenderen min på egen server, og gjøre den tilgjengelig på web, og via imap. Noen som har anbefalinger til løsning?
<messerting> syncml til damas telefon ville også vært å foretrekke
<messerting> Har forsøkt med Horde før, men ga opp et eller annet sted i konfigurasjonshelvete. Var også uklart for meg om syncml virkelig var støttet.
<pitrh> http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2011/01/i-will-not-mindlessly-paste-from-howtos.html
<johslarsen> w
<jo-erlend> jeg er litt overrasket over at Firefox 4 skal utgis om en måned. Jeg synes den virker forholdsvis ustabil. 
<Sakarias> får gjort mye på en måned
<jo-erlend> joda. Og selve programmet virker vel egentlig nokså stabilt. Vinduet slutter å tegne seg opp innimellom og sånt, men det kan jo være bagateller. 
<Sakarias> enda ikke opplevd noe ustabilitet
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, når du skriver inn ting i skjemaer, hender det ofte at teksten blir usynlig i lange perioder da?
<Sakarias> nope
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg sliter med de tingene hele tiden. Flashvideo, kanskje spesielt fra youtube, er også problematisk. Jeg kjører i lucid og firefox fra mozillas ppa. 
<geirha> Bruker du compiz? Kan være en idé å se on den kan være delaktig.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: vel... 1) jeg kjører ikke linux på desktop 2) ser minimalt på youtube videoer med flash
<Berge> Hva kjører du på desktop?
<Sakarias> osx
<Berge> ah
<Berge> (Kondolerer, selvsagt.)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> Berge: PS og AE for å nevne noen funker så dårlig i Linux
<Berge> Godt jeg ikke bruker Photoshop.
<Berge> AE er ingen grunn til å bruke OS X fremfor, vel, Windows (-:
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> har prøvd å bruke gimp og lignede... blir igrunn bare sint på gimp
<Berge> Mye vanesak.
<Berge> Jeg brukte Photoshop her om dagen og ble frustrert.
<Sakarias> tror det har noe med vaner ja... har brukt PS siden versjon 2
<Sakarias> fant darktable i dag... så ser ut som jeg har funnet en ok erstatter for lightroom hvis jeg skulle ønske å bytte en dag
<Berge> Forsøkt Bibble?
<Sakarias> tviler, sidne jeg ikke har hørt om det
<Berge> Jeg ga den et forsøk her om dagen. Den hadde ganske bra virk.
<Berge> (Og den virker i Linuxen.)
<Sakarias> virker i osx også :P
<virtuelv> noen her som løper? (Og har en Garmin ForeRunner?)
<Sakarias> kjes løper... men aner ikke om han har ForeRunner
<virtuelv> lurer forsåvidt bare på om noen har erfaring med å laste opp Garmin-resultatene sine til RunKeeper
<virtuelv> nå funker det forsåvidt greit med iPhone, men ømsker meg pulsklokke for å holde meg mer i sjakk på midtuketrening
<geirha> PS1='$(r=$?;if ((!r));then espeak success;else espeak "failed with exit status $r";fi>/dev/null 2>&1)\u@\h:\w\$ '  # muahahahaha
<geirha> Hvis en vil ha et "litt" irriterende moment i hverdagen. ^^
<jo-erlend> hehe
<kjes> Nei, det har jeg ikke
<jo-erlend> kjes, feil kanal, eller? :)
<Sakarias> nope
<Sakarias> er svar til virtuelv 
<jo-erlend> ah :)
<kjes> svar til virtuelv ja :-)
<virtuelv> jepp. hjalp meg ikke mye, men takk likevel :D
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-23
<prooz> Det der er jo en go'-laptop :)
<RoyK> prooz: veeeeeeeel
<geirha> Windows 98 går sikkert som en drøm på den der
<jo-erlend> Lubuntu krever vel ikke stort mer enn Win98?
<geirha> Men Windows 98 er bedre på klassiske DOS-, Windows 3.11- og Windows 95/98-spill
<jo-erlend> kanskje en smule. Ikke så veldig, tror jeg.
<geirha> Må regne med litt heng innimellom, men det hører med.
<geirha> Man får ikke helt den nostaligske følelsen uten.
<geirha> Stars! fungerer bra i windows 3.11 i en dosbox for øvrig.
<SlimG> Noen som vet om det eksisterer pullprint system som kjører på Gnu/Linux?
 * SlimG titter på Bifrost
<Berge> Hva er pullprint?
<geirha> Skrive ut til en sentral spool, så gå til en vilkårlig skriver og dra kortet sitt.
<Berge> ah
<geirha> eller på annen måte autentisere seg
<Berge> Jeg mener jeg tenkte gjennom en lur måte å gjøre det på med CUPS en gang.
<Berge> Men vi hadde aldri behovet, så det ble ikke implementert. Nå har jeg glemt det (-:
<jo-erlend> lagde ikke Linpro noe sånt?
<Berge> Bifrost? (-:
<jo-erlend> hehe, åja.
<prooz> SlimG: http://www.papercut-mf.com/
<Brumle> http://bifrost.projects.linpro.no/
<Berge> Er det spenstig å spørre om Xpath her? Kan jeg gjøre en spørring som returnerer hele dokumentet bortsett fra gitte noder med gitte class?
<Berge> Og da enten uten alle barnenodene til nodene som matcher, eller slik at de får ny forelder.
<Berge> xt: Du som kan så mye enterprise, ↑
<hjd> Hvis noen tar bilder/tegner/el http://hungfu.wordpress.com/2012/01/23/precisely-how-were-going-to-make-the-wallpapers-in-12-04-the-best-ever/#comments
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-24
<jonaskul> Her var det ikke mye aktiviter, bare fra og tilkoblinger
<jo-erlend> jonaskul, natt til tirsdag?
<Malin> jo-erlend: jeg har prøvd å skrive en sånn unity-lense, men jeg får den ikke til å dukke opp i dash
<Malin> jeg har en .lense en .service + programmet jeg vil bruke med linsa
<Malin> trenger jeg en .scope-fil også?
<Malin> jeg mistenker at jeg har satt opp noe feil i alle fall
<jo-erlend> Malin, ja, det tror jeg. Men det er lettere å se hvis du legger ut koden.
 * RoyK lurer på hva Malin driver med
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, jeg kan pastebinne all kode
<Malin> nettopp kommet inn døra her, så skal poste den om to strakser
<jo-erlend> Malin, push til launchpad eller noe?
<Malin> opprette et eget prosjekt på det der?
<Malin> hva slags linsens er greit å sette på prosjektet mon tro
<Malin> gnu gpl3.0?
<RoyK> evt gpl2?
<RoyK> eller mpl? eller bsd? eller AGPL?
<RoyK> agpl er sånn passe nazi :D
<RoyK> Malin: hva slags prosjekt?
<Malin> RoyK: en unity-lense
<RoyK> hva er en lense?
<Malin> har opprettet prosjektet nå, men aner ikke hvilken lisens jeg skal velge + at jeg ikke er sikker på hvordan jeg laster opp koden
<Malin> RoyK: når du trykker på super
<Malin> så får du opp dash (om du kjører unity)
<RoyK> linse?
<Malin> og da kan du velge med tab om du skal søke etter musikk, programmer, filer osv
<Malin> RoyK: ja.. linse blir det vel på norsk
<RoyK> ja, linse - lense er noe litt forskjellig på norsk ;) http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=lense&ordbok=bokmaal
<Malin> evt, kan man trykke super + a  for å søke programmer, super + f for å søke filer osv osv
<Malin> men jeg skrev engelsk
<RoyK> 19:00 < Malin> RoyK: en unity-lense
<RoyK> "en" var vel norsk?
<Malin> RoyK: ja..,
<Malin> problemet er: jeg blandet norsk + engelsk
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
<RoyK> :)
<Malin> man sier jo også på norsk: en air-conditioner
<Malin> selv om det burde enten stått: an air-conditioner
<Malin> eller
<Malin> en luftkondisjonerer
<RoyK> eller klimaanlegg
<RoyK> om man snakker norsk :P
<Malin> ja, det er vel enklest
<Malin> hehe ja :)
<RoyK> - I all pedagogikk er det essensielt at pensum presenteres intelligibelt. Det er et elementært imperativ for alle pedagoger å unngå eksessiv anvendelse av idiomer med fremmed opprinnelse. I de fleste tilfeller eksisterer adekvate og relevante synonymer på norsk.
<Malin> ja, du har egentlig helt rett, så jeg burde sjerpe meg
<Malin> jeg er flink og sier e-post
<Malin> og ikke mail da
<Malin> mail er jo samme som post
<RoyK> ;)
<Malin> og har ikke noe med e-post å gjøre egentlig
<Malin> men hvordan laster jeg opp filer til prosjektet?
<Malin> jeg står litt fast her: https://code.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/experimental
<Malin> jeg har lagt til ssh-nøkkel
<jo-erlend>  Malin, GPL er fint.
<Malin> okey
<jo-erlend> for din del spiller det jo uansett ingen rolle. Så lenge du ikke tar imot patcher fra andre, er jo du uansett helt upåvirket av lisensen. Den gjelder bare andre.
<Malin> ah
<jo-erlend> Malin, ok. Har du et lokalt arkiv?
<Malin> jeg har et lokalt arkiv med pakkene
<Malin> eller filene
<jo-erlend> et bzr-arkiv?
<Malin> hm. nei
<jo-erlend> ok. Først, installer bzr.
<Malin> ah jeg må pakke det som bzr? :D
<Malin> jeg har installert bzr
<Malin> skal ta det fra starten her: 1. jeg trodde du mente bzr2 (eller hva den nedpakkingsaken heter)
<Malin> 2. jeg skjønte at du mente bzr som i bazar
<Malin> 3. jeg har installert bzr
<jo-erlend> bz2 er noe nokså annet. :)
<Malin> 4. jeg har kjørt bzr init <mappen som prosjektet ligger i>
<Malin> hehe ja, jeg så jo det raskt at hm... nå har jeg blanda ja :p
<jo-erlend> ok. SÃ¥ identifiserer du deg med "bzr whoami Navnet Ditt <epost@adresse>"
<jo-erlend> inkludert vinkelklammene.
<jo-erlend> Malin, ah, ok.
<jo-erlend> da kan du kjøre bzr push lp:~brukernavn/arkiv
<Malin> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Malin> får denne, når jeg kjører:
<Malin> bzr whoami malinkb <malinkh@gmail.com>
<Malin> men det er kanskje ikke det som er navnet
<Malin> er det brukernavnet på launchpad?
<Malin> jeg må se på det litt senere, må dra nå, men jeg er i alle fall nesten i mål
<jo-erlend> bare ta navnet.
<jo-erlend> og så "bzr --use-existing lp:~brukernavn/+junk/arkivnavn.
<jo-erlend> dvs, forutsatt at du ikke har  koblet det til noe prosjekt eller noe.
<jo-erlend> Men det har du jo: bzr push --use-existing lp:~malinkb/unity-buss/experimental
<jo-erlend> det er endel fine verktøy til bzr.
<Malin> jau, skal teste det
<Malin> :)
<Malin> må mappen med prosjektet i, ha samme navn som prosjektet i launchpad?
<jo-erlend> Malin, nei.
<jo-erlend> tvert imot; det er helt vanlig å ha forskjellige grener av samme prosjekt.
<Malin> okey, for får denne: bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/malinkb/unity-buss/experimental": no supported schemes
<Malin> nei, jeg må se på det igjen i kveld, stikker nå. Snakkes :)
<jo-erlend> holder på å installere nye x nå. Nye drivere og alt. Jeg er spent på å se om det går smertefritt. Det pleier ikke å gjøre det. :)
<hjd> lykke til da :)
<hjd> er det fortsatt eller har de pushet det ut offisielt nå?
<hjd> fortsatt PPA.
<jo-erlend> ute i villmarken nå.
<jo-erlend> rebooter om noen minutter. Spennende
<jo-erlend> ser ut til at det gikk kjempefint. fglrx funka til og med.
<jo-erlend> jada. De åpne driverne funker så fint som bare det også.
<jo-erlend> dette ser nokså nydelig ut!
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<jo-erlend> ehrm; http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<hjd> HUD?
<jo-erlend> jeg hater statiske kaskademenyer.
<hjd> hvorfor?
<jo-erlend> hjd, alle programmer som støtter global menu får søkbare menyer. Se videoen.
<jo-erlend> hjd, man må lete og lete etter ting hele tiden.
<jo-erlend> ekle å navigere er de også.
<jo-erlend> det er i det hele tatt et grusomt grensesnitt.
<jo-erlend> jeg gleder meg som et lite barn til å prøve det der.
<RoyK> wtf!
<jo-erlend> er det noe jeg elsker i Firefox, så er det awesomebar. Nå får alle programmer det. Herlig.
<RoyK> open systems skryter på seg at NexSAN-løsninga "er basert på ZFS" når de får spørsmål om data sjekksummes
<jo-erlend> men bedre.
<RoyK> da er det *veldig* rart at ikke NexSAN er blant Illumos-deltagerne, og at et google-søk ikke finner noen korrelasjon mellom dem...
<hjd> jo-erlend: det er tilgjengelig i ppa allerede
<hjd> jo-erlend: forøvrig er det et meget viktig problem hvor jeg fortsatt ikke ser hvordan søk hjelper, hvordan vet jeg hva som er tilgjengelig?
<jo-erlend> ved å bruke menyene.
<hjd> men da husker jeg at "Ã¥ja, det var i den menyen..."
<jo-erlend> Det er som når du går på McDonalds. Første gang du går dit, så kikker du kanskje på menyene først. Når du har vært der noen ganger så vet du hva du vil ha. "Jeg vil ha en bigmac og en sjokolade-shake". Dama: "Vil du ha meny?" Jeg: "Nei takk. Jeg vil ha en bigmac og en sjokolade-shake". Dama: "Ja, men vil du ha meny?"
<jo-erlend> jeg savner ikke Programmer-menyen et øyeblikk. Det er veldig mye raskere å trykke super og skrive inn et par tegn enn å flytte hånda til musa, flytte musa opp på skjermen, klikke, navigere og klikke igjen.
<jo-erlend> en annen ting som er kult, er som han skriver talestyring. Men neste skritt etter det, er EEG. Da begynner vi å snakke.
<dagerik> Har et bash script som tar screenshot, laster opp til en server og gir meg en http lenke, så jeg enkelt kan dele bildet. Hvordan kan jeg få notification hver gang noen åpner bildet? Har noen ideer, men hva er enkleste løsning?
<jo-erlend> lokal server altså?
<jo-erlend> selve varslingen er jo veldig enkel: notify-send "test"
<dagerik> serveren er ikke lokal
<dagerik> overfører bildet via ssh
<jo-erlend> tja. Hvis du dytter det til en couch-database så kan du jo lagre informasjon om den som laster bildet i en database og følge med på live-streamen, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> brb
<jo-erlend> kjenner at det ikke er helt polert. :)
<jo-erlend> men absolutt veldig behagelig
<jo-erlend> det betyr for eksempel at man automatisk kan navigere Nautilus bokmerker ved å skrive.
<jo-erlend> super+f1 alt lap enter kobler til laptopen via ssh og viser hjemmeområdet der. Deilig! :)
<jo-erlend> super+1, mente jeg.
<RoyK> super?
<alfsimen> super = windows-tasten
<RoyK> meta, altså...
<Malin> nå er jeg tilbake igjen
<Malin> jo-erlend: veit du hva det betyr, de feilmeldingene jeg fikk, da jeg prøvde å legge koden ut på launcpad?
<Malin> |nå fikk jeg jo til å logge meg inn + push
<Malin> men koden kan jeg fortsatt ikke se i launchpad
<jo-erlend> logge deg inn + push?
<jo-erlend> du må legge til filene... bzr add *
<jo-erlend> også bzr commit
<jo-erlend> så kan du dytte opp.
<Malin> jeg fikk logget meg inn på launchpad med bzr
<Malin> ah, jeg har ikke kjørt bzr add
<Malin> da addet den filene, men når jeg prøver å kjøre den bzr push --use-existing lp:unity-buss   da får jeg til svar: "No new revision to push"
<Malin> og i launchpad, så står det at den er tom
<Malin> "This branch is empty"
<jo-erlend>  også bzr commit
<jo-erlend> bzr commit -m "Dette er et notat om endringene siden sist"
<Malin> kjører jeg bzr commit får jeg
<Malin> Please, set your name with the 'whoami' command.
<Malin> E.g. bzr whoami "Your Name <name@example.com>"
<Malin> når jeg kjører denne: bzr malinkb <malinkh@gmail.com>
<Malin> da får jeg denne meldingen:
<Malin> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<jo-erlend> bruk "
<Malin> ah, jeg må ha med " :D
<Malin> da får jeg: bzr: ERROR: unknown command "malinkb <malinkh@gmail.com>"
<jo-erlend> bzr whoami "navn <epost>"
<Malin> ah, det ar mitt fulle navn :D
<Malin> *var
<Malin> da gikk det
<Malin> da fikk jeg opp nano + en liste med filer
<Malin> i toppen står det at denne linjen + følgende vil bli ignorert
<Malin> skal jeg fjerne ting fra den lista, som ikke skal ignoreres da?
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Malin> når jeg kjører: bzr commit
<Malin> så starer nano automatisk, og ei liste kommer opp
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<jo-erlend> nano skal ikke starte av det.
<Malin> denne: http://pastebin.com/HMDvKJDE
<jo-erlend> men bruk bzr commit -m Enotat"
<Malin> neivel, men det er det som skjer
<jo-erlend> "et notat"
<Malin> ah, kan prøve den i stedet
<jo-erlend> kan være at du må ha melding på første commit. Jeg husker ikke. Jeg bruker alltid -m
<Malin> ah, da kom ikke nano opp nei
<Malin> så etter det da, skal jeg da bruke push-kommandoen for å flytte filene over?
<jo-erlend> du kan forresten installere bzr-explorer for å få et fint gui til det.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Malin> ah, smart, det kunne vært veldig greit å hatt
<jo-erlend> det er blant annet en veldig fin diff-funksjon i det.
<Malin> ah :)
<Malin> kanksje det jeg så i dag eller i går på skolen mon tro
<Malin> nei, det var det ikke, men kjekt om det er litt lettere
<Malin> pushed to revision 1
<cjoke> :-)
<Malin> hm.. nå fikk jeg dette : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/changes
<Malin> så nå skal det gå an å se koden
<cjoke> Malin, er dette noe for deg ? http://labs.trafikanten.no/2011/6/1/oppdatert-json-api.aspx
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg kan kikke påd et i morgen.
<Malin> takk jo-erlend  :)
<Malin> cjoke: ja, det kan være interessant, men nå lager jeg en for Trondheim. Så når jeg får føler jeg får ting til, så kunne jeg laget en for trafikanten også :)
<Malin> jeg går å legger meg jeg, helt kaputt her, så får dere ha en fin natt. Glad i ubuntu-no :) <3 Natti
<dagerik> jeg prøver å lage en mod_rewrite url som kan matche denne type rurler: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/images/2012-01-25_00.10.25.png
<dagerik> og rewrite til /dageriv/images/view.php?name=$1
<jo-erlend> gnatta :)
<dagerik> første forsøk: RewriteRule ^dageriv/images/(.+)$ /dageriv/images/view.php?name=$1 [L]
<dagerik> det funket dårlig
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-25
<jo-erlend> jeg søker Ubuntu medlemskap. Hvis noen har noe fint å si om meg, så setter jeg pris på om de legger det til nederst på wiki-siden min, under Testimonials: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoErlendSchinstad
<Berge> Finnes det ingen jabberklienter som virker? )-:
<Berge> Pidgin tryner for et godt ord (som å forsøke å lukke en samtale), empathy har tom kontaktliste uansett hva jeg gjør, irssi med xmpp-plugin segfaulter i oppstart…
<Malin> Berge: prøv bitlbee ?
<Malin> det fungerer fint for meg  :)
<Berge> Jeg ble aldir venn med den, men jeg kan jo prøve igjen.
<Malin> jau, jeg var ikke venn med den før, men har blitt nå
<Malin> men okey, jeg savner et par ting: 1. notification når noen skriver til meg //er vel det jeg savner aller mest
<Malin> hm.. jo-erlend jeg er innlogget på wikien, men finner ingen måte å skrive inn noe på wiki-sida di
<Malin> jeg har lyst å skrive noen godord om deg der :)
<jo-erlend> Malin, Rediger øverst.
<Malin> takk
 * Malin titta i feil ende :p
<jo-erlend> Berge, funker ikke Empathy?
<jo-erlend> sorry, jeg leste ikke.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei.
<jo-erlend> Berge, hvilken jabberd bruker du?
<Berge> Aner ikke.
<Berge> MÃ¥ jeg vite det?
<jo-erlend> Berge, husk at Empathy skjuler avloggede kontakter som standard.
<Berge> Jeg kan spørre dem som driver den når jeg… kommer på jabber.
<jo-erlend> Berge, skulle ikke være nødvendig. Det har fungert ypperlig for meg i alle sammenhenger.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg har slått på at den viser avloggede kontakter, og uansett vet jeg at det er påloggede folk her.
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<Berge> Åh, jeg må inn i Kontoer på nytt og krysse av for Aktvitert.
<Berge> Bare at den ikke stoler på SSL-sertifikatet, da.
<Berge> Og om jeg ignorerer SSL-feil, får jeg Nettverksfeil i stedet.
<Berge> Den hadde ikke prisvinnende feilmeldinger.
<Malin> Berge: har dere noe opptakk på samfundet til driftskomiteen?
<Malin> var noen innom R1 og pratet om at samfundet hadde opptak
<Berge> Drifskomité?
<Berge> Drift, sågar.
<Malin> den komiteen på samfundet som har med drifting av it-systemet å gjøre
<Malin> den du er med i
<Berge> Ah, ITK. Nei, ITK har kun opptak på høsten.
<Malin> okey
<Malin> da skal jeg huske å søke da :)
<citoyen> Berge: Svaret er nei, angående jabberklienter
<Berge> citoyen: Jeg fryktet det )-:
<Berge> citoyen: Men re BLUG-listen: Du har glimrende jobb-epostadresse (-:
<citoyen> Berge: Ja, jeg er glad i den!
<Malin> Berge:  du var ikke venn med empathy heller?
<Berge> Malin: Som sagt sier den bare Nettverksfeil.
<Berge> Uten å spesifisere ytteligere.
<Malin> ah.. ja.. den feilen har jeg også blitt plaget med :S
<Malin> sukk
<Malin> da var objektorienteirngsforelesninga slutt, men frekt at folk starter med å bråke og pakke sammen før han er ferdig med å prate :S
<Berge> Den kobler tydeligvis til, gjør XML-greeting og gjør noe <starttls>, som tjeneren synes er greit – så er det noe SSL-trafikk før min side plutselig lukker tilkoblingen.
<Berge> (Om jeg velger Bruk gammel SSL kobler den til, snakker litt SSL, og kobler fra.)
<Berge> Kan jeg la være å lagre passordet til en konto i bitlbee?
<Lilix> R1, ntnu?
<Malin> Lilix: jau
<jo-erlend> noen som vet hvordan det står til med WebM i GStreamer?
<Malin> burde det ikke gå an å klikke på et ikon i docken, for å maksimere og minimere et vindu?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> det burde ikke gå an å minimere vinduer i det hele tatt, spør du meg. Men det er et litt annet spørsmål. Enn så lenge, har vi knapper på alle vinduer som kan brukes til å minimere.
<jo-erlend> jeg kan ikke huske sist jeg minimerte et vindu. Jeg skjønner heller ikke hvorfor jeg noengang skulle ønske å gjøre det. Hva er egentlig poenget?
<Kagee> når du nevner det. jeg minimerer ofte kun for å komme til vinduet som er bak det jeg minimerer
<jo-erlend> i operativsystemer som ikke støtter arbeidsområder, så skjønner jeg det. Men det har jo Ubuntu alltid gjort.
<Kagee> ikkefor jeg "vil" minimere
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ja, men da er det jo bedre å gjøre det enkelt å fremheve bestemte vinduer enn å gjøre det enkelt å skjule et enkelt vindu.
<jo-erlend> vindusbehandling begynner å bli skikkelig behagelig i Ubuntu synes jeg.
<jonaskul> god dag alla i hop
<jo-erlend> Greia med AM2+ er at man kan bruke AM3 prosessor, men bare DDR2, er det så?
<jo-erlend> tenkte jeg skulle kjøpe ny prosessor. Spørsmålet er om jeg kan bruke en hvilken som helst AM3 prosessor, eller om det er begrensede valgmuligheter.
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-26
<cpnangil^> hi
<cpnangil^> i got some old norwegian coins
<jonaskul> awesome
<cpnangil^> http://i.imgur.com/2HePx.jpg
<cpnangil^> this is a silver coin
<cpnangil^> from 1872-05
<jonaskul> thats actually pretty cool
<cpnangil^> not bad is it?
<jonaskul> whats the story?
<cpnangil^> part of a large inheritence
<cpnangil^> now im a collector myself but most of the rarest items i got from my grandfather
<jonaskul> not bad
<jonaskul> Bthw, the 50 øre coin that we have is going out this year, within april I believe.
<cpnangil^> nice
<cpnangil^> keep them close :D
<cpnangil^> might be worth something someday
<RoyK> goː mɔːʁɛn
<jo-erlend> :)
<malin> etter en upgrade av routeren min, ser det ikke lengere ut til at jeg får ting som apache og ddclient til å virke
<malin> jeg har også hatt en reboot av serveren, men en reboot har ikke tidligere gjort at apache eller ddclient har sluttet å virke
<malin> prøver jeg å nå min nettside med ekstern ip (ikke domenet) så kommer jeg fortsatt ikke inn
<malin> kun når jeg kjører local-ip
<malin> jeg tror ip-adressen fornyet seg etter router-oppgraderinga, men det kan jeg ikke bekrefte 100%
<RoyK> malin: det kan du jo bare sjekke... google what's my ip eller tilsvarende (eller gå til http://ip.karlsbakk.net for en uten ads)
<malin> hm.. nå ser det ut til at det er blitt oppdatert, så jeg forstår ikke hva som skjedde nå
<malin> RoyK: ja, jeg har sjekket der, og det ser ut som den er anderledes enn den forrige, men jeg husker ikke nøyaktig hva den gamle var. Det burde jeg egentlig skrevet ned for referanse, ser jeg nå i ettertid
 * RoyK har statisk IP fra viken fiber, men er noe sutrete for at de (a) ikke gir ut flere adresser og (b) ikke har klart å somle seg til å implementere IPv6 selv om digi m.fl. skrev om at altibox var av dem som "var på IPv6-vogna"
<malin> ja, da er det jo pussig at de ikke kan gi deg flere :S
<malin> og at de ikke har gått over på ipv6
<malin> hadde det vært norske staten som drifta alt, så kan jeg skjønne at de ikke hadde fått flyttet esg over, men private aktører er jo litt flinkere har jeg inntrykk av
<malin> foresten, det jeg endret da jeg gikk igjennom dpkg-reconfigure ddclient for n-te gang var at jeg svarte nei til å bruke <navn på nettsted som sjekker ip-adressen>
<malin> hva nå den het i farta, tidlig her
<malin> RoyK: skulle gjerne hatt fast-ip. Tror canal digital kan levere det, men det koster vel noe ekstra + at det ikke finnes noe særlig med ledige ipv4-adresser mer.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, synes jeg leste at IPv6 skulle "rulles ut" sjette juni?
<jo-erlend> malin, det private er dårligere enn staten til å gjøre ting som ikke er økonomisk lønnsomt. Så lenge det finnes få nettsteder som støtter IPv6, er det få privatpersoner og bedrifter som har veldig store behov for det. Dermed er det ikke så mange som roper etter det. Men siden det er få som bruker IPv6, er det få nettsteder som vil bruke penger på å oppgradere. Det er en ond sirkel.
<jo-erlend> derfor er det bra med sånne datoer som sjette juni.
<jo-erlend> malin, du kan bruke sixxs.net for å få IPv6. Da får du mer eller mindre ubegrensede antall IPv6 adresser.
<RoyK> malin: de sier de bare gir ut flere IP-er til bedrifter, og å bytte til bedriftsabonnement, vil nok koster 10x
<RoyK> så da er det billigere å leie 1U hos isphuset.no
<RoyK> jo-erlend: kommende juni?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ja.
<jo-erlend> http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/18/june-6th-2012-ipv6-goes-live/
<RoyK> hah - det bildet der...
<RoyK> (er tatt fra the it crowd)
<RoyK> menneh - at et nettsted skriver om en dato, vil nok ikke gjøre at ørtogfjørtitusen ISP-ser automatisk går over til ipv6 :þ
<malin> hmm. så var et fly fra norwegian som kom over her. Kom et fly over her i natten. Sikkert morgenflyet, eller det er vel for seint til det også :p
<malin> RoyK: 1U ?
<malin> hm.., ja, ja, får håpe det blir mulig å få fast-ip etterhvert, for det hadde jo gjort ting en del enklere også.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, http://www.worldipv6launch.org/
<malin> skal bli morro å gjøre ferdig øvinga i objektorientert programmering. Har laget en kalkulator, og nå skal jeg ved hjelp av eksisterende gui-klasse, skrive et program som binder guiet sammen med koden til kalkulatoren :)
<malin> men akkurat nå skriver jeg om jo-erlend  :)
<RoyK> malin: ja, en sånn derre rack-enhet-pass på 1,75"
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> omtrent som en pizza fra Peppes eller noe.
<jo-erlend> men hvis billig er målet, så er det jo nokså mye billigere å leie en VM enn en fysisk boks.
<malin> hm., en sånn server-rack?
<malin> beste dagen jeg hadde i en ellers kjip jobb, var da jeg fikk være inne i serverrommet, og fikle med ledninger og skru inn en brannmur :D
<malin> var jo kjølig og godt der :)
<jo-erlend> en vesentlig del av poenget, det. :)
<malin> ja :D
<malin> men var kjipere da jeg for en del år siden, var med å sette opp air-condition på serverrrom, for da var det jo varmt hele tida :S
<malin> det ble jo ikke kaldt der før etter vi var ferdige liksom
<malin> NÃ¥ er wikien din oppdatert, jo-erlend
<malin> Det er flere her inne, som fortjener ros egentlig :)
<jo-erlend> malin, takk skal du ha. Det var fine ord :)
<malin> bare hyggelig :)
<malin> du fortjener å høre det i alle fall, og nå kom det jo en fin anledning til å få sagt det også :)
<malin> men ja, det hender jeg sier at: I følge jo-erlend på ubuntu-no, eller det er en som heter jo-erlend på ubuntu-no, som mener at
<malin> osv :) hehe
<jo-erlend> :)
<jonaskul> Kaffe!
<jo-erlend> absolutt! :)
<Lilix> Har et merkelig problem med å få installert Intel Fortran på Ubuntu, jeg får beskjed om permission denied men jeg kjører fra root
<malin> hei jonaskul :) Tenkte på deg også, da jeg skrev om jo-erlend i sted :) Det er så koselig å se masse folk som er Ubuntu-interessert her inne :D <3
<malin> Kaffe er jo undervurdert
<Kagee> Lilix: akkurat hvilken kommando kjører du "fra root" ?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja... men det er litt mer køddent å kjøre 3-4 VM-er på en billig VM
<RoyK> jo-erlend: og selve serveren er jo min
<jo-erlend> RoyK, åh. Jeg trodde du anbefalte malin å leie VM fremfor å kjøre hjemmefra.
 * RoyK har ikke anbefalt malin noe som helst
<malin> :)
<Lilix> Kagee, ./install.sh
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nei, jeg skjønner det når du sier det. Det var ikke så lett å merke den avsporingen :)
<RoyK> jeg bare snakka om at *jeg* får ikke flere ip-er fra altibox/viken fiber, de har ikke ipv6, og de skal ha ørten tusen for bedriftsabonnement, så da er det billigere for *meg* å leie plass til en 1U-pizzaboks hos isphuset i drammen...
<jo-erlend> skjønner :)
<RoyK> og på den kan jeg til gjengjeld kjøre noen VM-er
<Kagee> Lilix: så du kjører den sudo
<Kagee> *
<Kagee> "sudo ./install" ?
<Lilix> Kagee, su (passord) -> root@blabla# ./install.sh
<RoyK> Kagee: Lilix kjører jo den som root...
<RoyK> Lilix: strace den
<RoyK> så ser du hvor du får rettighetsfeil
<Lilix> strace?
<RoyK> strace -f ./install
<RoyK> strace -f ./install 2>&1 | view -
<RoyK> f.eks.
<Lilix> ah, ja det kan jeg prøve :)
<RoyK> view er vi i read only, så om du ikke liker den, så bruk "less" eller noe
<RoyK> strace -f ./install 2>&1 | less
<malin> pizzaboks, kanskje noe for peppes? Pizza- og serverleie
 * RoyK ser for seg servere fulle av rømmedressing... namme
<Lilix> RoyK, tror det kan være vi som ødla install filen også.. vi slet først med at vi fikk "file or folder not found" men filen lå der og vi var på riktig path.. så googled vi og fant en kommando som vi kjørte, da fant den filen men fikk nå permissions problemer, men jeg skal prøve senere i dag igjen husker ikke alle detaljer så kan komme når jeg vet mere selv og skal til og prøve på nytt
<RoyK> Lilix: sjekk md5sum eller sha1sum eller noe av fila
<RoyK> Lilix: og om den er ødelagt, så hent den ned på nytt...
 * RoyK har slåss nok med ymse fortran-kompilatorer til å eldes flere år....
 * Kagee har aldri tatt i en
<RoyK> fortran er nok en ting som bare nekter å dø ut...
<malin> om en skal ha virituelle servere i serveren, er det da noe cli-basert virtualbox en kan bruke?
<RoyK> malin: ja... men hvorfor bruke vbox?
<malin> don't know. Er det vmware, som er greia kanksje?
<RoyK> kvm/libvirt er da mye lettere å sette opp for virtuelle ting...
<RoyK> bare installer virt-manager og start den, så får du fint gui for sånt
<RoyK> så trenger du kanskje bridging for å få nettverket skikkelig
<malin> ah
<malin> kanskje noe jeg kan fikle med en helg jeg ikke har noe å gjøre :)
<RoyK> bridging tar vel både fem og ti minutter å sette opp :P
<malin> auda
<malin> , sååå lenge :p
<RoyK> mhm - ikke noen lek, det der...
<krosenvold> Finnes det noen smart aate aa fa re-sendt "trim" kommandoer for hele ext4 disken ? La oss si jeg har kjort ganske lenge foer jeg skrudde aa "discard" param og ytelsen er ganske daarlig...
<krosenvold> Jeg finner masser av artikler som viser hdparm og hele disken, men det blir litt dramatisk
<RoyK> tviler på at det er noe sånt som finnes
<Malin_> heisann. Det ser ut til at domenet ble oppdatert, ja, men nå er jeg på skolen og får ikke tilgang, så ser ut som domenet mitt kun er blitt knyttet opp mot localhost
<Malin_> damn, damn
<cjoke> hehe :) skole = konsentrere seg om skoleting! .->
 * cjoke grøsser med tanken på hvor slem han er =)
<jo-erlend> malin, bruk use=web for ddclient, så bruker den en ekstern tjeneste til lå finne din offentlige IP.
<Malin_> cjoke: ja..., men jeg liker å være på chatten her + andre via serveren min og weechat
<Malin_> jo-erlend: okey, jeg får teste når jeg kommer hjem, for kommer meg ikke en gang inn ved å bruke ip-en, så skjønner ikke helt hva som skjer
<jo-erlend> malin, hvilken IP?
<cjoke> ja, alltid greit å ha tilgang til data'ene sine.
<Malin_> ekstern-ip ;)
<Malin_> ah, eller vil ha adressen?
<jo-erlend> neida. Men er du sikker på at det er den nye du bruker og ikke den gamle? :)
<jo-erlend> svarer den på ping forresten?
<Malin_> jeg er ikke 100% sikker, det er den som dukker opp i adressefeltet mitt i nettleseren, men jeg fkk ikke noe svar fra leieboeren min om ip-adressen, for om han var hjemme, så spurte jeg han om han kunne gi meg ipen
<Malin_> men har ikke fått svar
<Malin_> eller, han svarte nå, han rakk det ikke :
<Malin_> men da får jeg sjekke når jeg er hjemme
<jo-erlend> adressefeltet i nettleseren?
<jo-erlend> malin, ircet du hjemmefra tidligere idag?
<jo-erlend> eventuelt, når var det adressen endret seg?
<Malin_> jo-erlend: ja, jeg ircet hjemmefra i sted (tidligere)
<Malin_> i adressefelt-historikken
<Malin_> jeg prøvde nemlig å nå nettsiden min med ekstern-ip, da jeg var hjemme
<Malin_> jeg husker ikke om det virket, men det virket å nå den med domenet mitt, og da kan det jo tenkes at den kun ble alias for localhost
<Malin_> dumt jeg ikke tenkte på det i sted
<jo-erlend> den du joina med klokka 00:53 svarer ikke.
<Malin_> jeg tror adressen endret seg en gang i 12-12.30 tiden natt til i dag, for jeg tror det skjedde i forbindelse med at jeg oppgraderte firmwaren på routeren
<cjoke> Malin_, om malin er klienten hjemme fra tar du bare en whois på den , kopierer alt etter @, og kjører en dig , så får du ipadressen din.
<jo-erlend> snåle greier. Kanskje du må konfigurere routeren på nytt? Bruker du statiske IPer internt, eller lar du routeren dele ut IPer med DHCP? I såfall kan det hende at den har delt ut nye.
<Malin_> ah, smart cjoke
<cjoke> :-)
<Malin_> jo-erlend: det kan tenkes at det er fordi jeg sa nei, da jeg ba den oppdatere ip-en opp mot <en nettside jeg ikke husker>
<jo-erlend> malin, dyndns.org tipper jeg?
<Malin_> hm.. presenterer irc-en her ip-adressen speilvent?
<jo-erlend> det påvirker ikke IPen.
<Malin_> jeg har skrevet den ipen jeg får opp i whois, bare motatt  vei
<jo-erlend> malin, ja.
<Malin_> jo-erlend: nei, noe med ip.<et eller annet>
<jo-erlend> altså i vertsnavnet så vises IPen reversert.
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> den ip-en er den jeg har testet med i alle fall
<Malin_> som dukker opp i whois
<cjoke> ja, så kjører du en : dig 128.12.9.46.blabla.cdi.no
<cjoke> så får du ipadressen din.
<jo-erlend> det er noe som kjører på 8080 på 46.9.12.128
<Malin_> jeg tror jeg skrudde av eksterntilgang på routeren, men prøv 9091
<Malin_> det er til torrentklienten min, den tror jeg kjører
<jo-erlend> ingenting på 9091.
<Malin_> nei :S
<Malin_> men da er det noe gale her
<Malin_> derp
<jo-erlend> bruker du statiske IPer hjemme, eller DHCP?
<Malin_> dhcp
<jo-erlend> det kan være at routeren delte ut nye intern-iper da du oppgraderte den. Sjekk det når du kommer hjem. DHCP hjemme er helt unødvendig. Bedre å bruke statiske.
<jo-erlend> hvis du ikke vil konfigurere klientene, så er det mange routere som har noe sånt som "statisk DHCP". Altså at DHCP-serveren alltid vil gi den samme IPen til en gitt maskin.
<Malin_> serveren skal være satt opp med fast-internip
<Malin_> men kan dobbeltjsekke
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg prøver å finne ut hvordan jeg kan finne ut hvilke valgmuligheter jeg har til valg a prosessor for hovedkortet mitt. Det er så mye marketing at jeg faller ut.
<jo-erlend> har et AM2+ hovedkort. Såvidt jeg har forstått, betyr det at jeg kan bruke AM3 prosessorer, men bare DDR2 minne. Men spørsmålet er om jeg for eksempel bare kan dytte inn en åttekjerne, eller om det er grenser for sånt.
<jo-erlend> jeg har nemlig veldig lyst på en raskere prosessor nå, men jeg vil vente med å bytte hovedkortet til det kommer flere AM3+ kort på markedet.
<cjoke> jo-erlend, hva er navn på hovedkortet ditt ?
<cjoke> Socket AM3 breaks compatibility with AM2/AM2+ processors due to a subtle change in key placement. The AM3 socket has 941 pin contacts in a different layout[1] while AM2+ processors have 940 pins.
<cjoke> ref : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_AM3
<jo-erlend> cjoke, http://www.msi.com/html/popup/MB/45nm/en/index.html <-- K9A2VM-FD. De sier at den skal støtte 45nm AM3, men spørsmålet er om det gjelder alle.
<Malin_> jau, men da prates vi senere :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<cjoke> As AM3 processors also support DDR2, they are backwards-compatible with Socket AM2/AM2+, contingent upon a BIOS update for the motherboard. Manufacturers including Asus,[6] Gigabyte,[7] and others have labeled existing AM2/AM2+ boards as being "AM3 Ready" or similar, indicating that BIOS support is provided for the specified boards. This allows existing AM2/AM2+ systems to upgrade the CPU without having to upgrade any other components.
<cjoke> ser slik ut ja :)
<cjoke> men du bør sjekke om hovedkort leverandøren din har support for am3 i evt en bios oppdatering.
<jo-erlend> ja, men jeg er ikke i stand til å skrive min egen BIOS og hvis MSI ikke gir ut nye BIOSer... Hva er det egentlig som kreves? Er det sånn at de enten støtter AM3 eller ikke støtter det, eller må man også oppgradere BIOS for at den skal takle flere kjerner, etc?
<jo-erlend> jeg finner ingen BIOSer som er så nye at det fantes åttekjerner på markedet enda.
<cjoke> ingen anelse.
<Berge> Hvordan joiner jeg group chats i bitlbee?
<Berge> Om jeg gjør «chat add 0 noa@conference.uninett.no» og forsøker /join &noa, får jeg «13:08 <@root> jabber - Error: Error joining groupchat noa@conference.uninett.no/Berge: remote-server-not-found»
<Berge> (conference.uninett.no finnes, altså.)
<jo-erlend> hadde et inntrykk av at "harddisk-krisen" var litt krisemaksimert, men prisene har jo steget betraktelig.
<jo-erlend> man burde vel kanskje merke litt forskjell mellom en 2GHz Athlon64 X2 og en 3.2GHz Phenom II X6? NÃ¥ liker jeg plutselig MSI igjen :)
 * Kagee leste Pentium II
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> noen her som har jobba noe med tungregning?
<jo-erlend> ikke annet enn magic squares :)
<RoyK> tenkte litt på om det kanskje kunne bli en flaskehals mot minnet med 16-kjerners prosessorer...
<jo-erlend> er de ikke designet for å unngå det, tror du? Jeg har ingen som helst formening. Den problemstillingen er en smule fremmed for meg. ;)
<RoyK> jeg kan vanskelig se for meg hvordan de kan designes for å unngå det...
<RoyK> minnebussen er jo like brei, og klokka likt, på 6-kjerners
<jo-erlend> Det begynner for alvor å komme seg nå, altså... https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ILTJDiDCd25Npt2AmgzF8aOnZZECxTfM0hvsbWT2BxA/edit?ndplr=1&pli=1
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ¿qué?
<malin> Berge: http://bugs.bitlbee.org/bitlbee/ticket/20
<malin> ser ut til at det ikke fngerer?! :S
<malin> jo-erlend: det jeg nevnte tidligere i dag var visst at jeg prøvde å svare nei til følgende spørsmål: Find public IP using checkip.dyndns.com?
<malin> så du hadde rett i at det var noe med dyndns :)
<malin> her er min ddclient.conf http://pastebin.com/jt3VTKi5   er det den linja som sier: use=if som skal endres til web?
<malin> fungerer denne adressen? 46.9.8.217:8080
<RoyK> Dora:~ roy$ telnet 46.9.8.217 8080
<RoyK> Trying 46.9.8.217...
<RoyK> ...
<RoyK> åh - han stakk...
<malin> det ser ut som at ddclient faktisk oppdaterer ip-en nå, for jeg får pinget den, men får ikke opp nettsia mi eksternt nå, så da er det vel apache2 jeg må utforske?
<malin> løsningen ble å fjerne de gamle port-forwardingsoppføringene og legge til på nytt
<malin> sukk
<malin> ja, ja
<malin> ble masse støy fra min sie det her
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-27
<Berge> malin: yeah, seks år gammel, åpen wishlist-bu.
<jo-erlend> idag skal jeg jaggu bytte til btrfs på rotfilsystemet.
<jo-erlend> alle mulige ubehageligheter traff vifta med gårsdagens oppgradering, så jeg måtte installere alt på nytt idag. Det hadde vært mer behagelig hvis det tok ett sekund enn å vente halvannen time.
<Kagee> google:"linux screen themes" gir meg ikke helt det jeg vil ha
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Kagee> forslag til hva jeg kan søke på for å se eksempler på screen ... pynt?
<jo-erlend> snakker du om boot, eller hva?
<Kagee> nei. GNU screen
<jo-erlend> ah. Er ikke det en emulator-ting?
<Kagee> ... terminal multiplexer, ja
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg mener; hvis du vil ha pynt i screen, er det ikke typisk gnome-terminal og liknende som skal stå for det? Eller hva slags pynt er det du mener?
<Kagee> jeg skulle gjerne ha vist hostname og load i screen-vinduene mine
<Kagee> og jeg kjører ikke gnome-terminal på serveren min, så nei :-P
<jo-erlend> http://blog.smartlogicsolutions.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/byobu-login.png <-- noe sånt?
<Kagee> mm
<jo-erlend> i såfall er det bare å installere byobu.
<malin> Berge: ah, den er så gammel :S sukk, da fant vi jo en grunn for ikke å like bitlbee også :(
<jo-erlend> hva er det man legger på lenger for youtube når man vil spille av html video?
<alfsimen> http://www.youtube.com/html5 ?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... For eksempel, for å spille av denne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGwDYBWEDSc
<jo-erlend> jeg mente at det var noe sånt som ?html=true.
<jo-erlend> hehe, og det var det jo, men naturligvis med & :)
<jo-erlend> nei. Det funka jo ikke. Bah!
<brik> https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat :>
<jo-erlend> knallbra :)
<Berge> malin: Ikke bare det, men det finnes jo tydeligvis ingen fungerende XMPP-klient )-:
<RoyK> http://yfrog.com/z/0kdmijj
<RoyK> freitag!
<Kagee> Er det noe problem å installere ting på en server selv om installasjonen klager på feil med locales? (fordi clienten jeg sitter på har en defaultlocale som server ikke har)
<Berge> Stort sett ikke, men du kan jo bytte locale.
<Kagee> jeg skal fikse det, jeg tenkte bare å installere munin først og så gi den litt arbeid
<Kagee> Berge: første VM-time i appikasjono && databasedrift
<malin> Berge: nei, da er ikke bitlbee en fullverdig xmpp-klient :S Kanskje vi blir nødt til å lage en som virker :S
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du som er XMPPs bolde forsvarer; finnes det noen klienter som virker?
<jo-erlend> som sagt; jeg har aldri hatt noen problemer med Empathy. Ikke Pidgin heller, for den sakens skyld.
<malin> jo-erlend: har du tittet på den koden min, som skal forestille en unity-søkelinse?
<malin> det som er et iherdig forsøk :)
<jo-erlend> nei! Jeg beklager. Jeg har helt glemt det. Jeg lover å ta en kikk på det i løpet av helgen, men det er så mye å gjøre nå at jeg vet ikke helt når.
<malin> jo-erlend: okey, den er jo helt i orden :) Jeg trenger ikek være ferdig med noe som virker før 12.04 er ferdig uansett. Det er det jeg har satt meg som mål å bli ferdig til :)
<jo-erlend> bra mål det.
<malin> ja :)
<malin> når denne er ferdig, har jeg ideer til andre også + at jeg må jo forbedre den jeg har laget også, men dette prosjektet er vel mer for å lære :)
<jo-erlend> lurt det. Man må jo ofte sette seg inn i endel ting som i seg selv ikke er så spennende, men når man har et konkret mål, så er det litt lettere å komme seg gjennom. :)
<malin> ja :)
<malin> og jeg tror at jeg ikke er så alt for langt unna noe som kan fungere
<malin> nesten så en får lyst å lage et program, som gjør det enklere å lage søkelinser :)
<malin> burde ikke være verre enn et progam der man har inputfelter, og inputfeltene lagres i  de rette filene og mappene
<malin> something, something
<malin> men man tar da en ting av gangen :)
<jo-erlend> Det var noen som snakket om å lage en sånn mal for Quickly, men jeg vet ikke om det ble noe av det.
 * cjoke har sett på haugevis med quickly tutorials på youtube i dag :)
<malin> jo-erlend: ah, hva var quickly da?
<malin> men jeg tror ikke jeg er flink nok enna til å lage et sånt program, men jeg forstår ca hvordan det må være, det er jo noe.
<jo-erlend> fint at naboene er glade i hverandre, men er det så vanskelig å lukke vinduet? :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hehe
<MorphyNOR> o/
<RoyK> jo-erlend: kan jo hende de vil kringkaste det litt...
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-28
<RoyK> noen som vet et godt videoredigeringsproram?
<RoyK> tenker på OSS
<Berge> Det finnes ingen.
<Berge> (-:
<RoyK> eh... ingen?
<Berge> Ingen gode.
<Berge> Det finnes et lass ikke-gode.
<Berge> kdenlive er den som kommer nærmest noe ikke-talentløst, men den har sine smerter og kræsjer ustanselig.
<Berge> Ellers har du blender, som har masse features, men ubrukelig arbeidsflyt og en særegen mangel på helt elementære ting, som å velge framerate eller interlacing mode for et prosjekt.
<Berge> De øvrige er bare ræl. pitivi skal være enkel, og blir derfor vanskelig å bruke (og er skrevet i python og er generelt dødtreig).
<Berge> Cinelerra er tungt underdokumentert og salig ustabilt.
<Berge> Kino går i samme felle som pitivi; manglende brukervennlighet fordi den skal være «enkel».
<Berge> Openshot likeså, egentlig, og den er også skrevet i python og tryner konstant.
<Berge> Det er vel det.
<Berge> Håpet mitt er egentlig Lightworks, som er blitt gratis til Windows, og produsenten påstår det skal bli fritt og at de har fungerende prototyper for Lunix og OS X.
<RoyK> visste ikke at blender hadde noe så generelt
<Berge> Den har en NLE, faktisk.
<Berge> Men den er… pussig.
<Berge> Og ja, dette opptar meg (-:
<Berge> Som sagt, kdenlive når lengst for tiden.
<Berge> Men kdenlive mangler liksom elementære ting som å kunne rendre deler av timeline inline.
<Berge> Det finnes for øvrig noen til, men de er marginale og ikke-fungerende, som lives og jashaka.
<Berge> Du har lumiera, som … absolutt ikke er i nærheten av ferdig.
<RoyK> jeg forstår at du har satt deg litt inn i ting her, ja ;)
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-29
<malin> RoyK: var det du som foreslo jeg skulle sett opp noe virituelt på serveren min? Jeg husker ikke hvem som foreslo det, og hva jeg kunne kjøre der, som var lurt :)
<RoyK> malin: hvis det var du som ville kjøre virtualbox for serverting, så var det nok jeg som foreslo libvirt/kvm i stedet
<malin> RoyK: ja, da er jeg med :)
<malin> men jeg veit ikke hva på serveren jeg vil kjøre virituelt :)
<RoyK> malin: du trenger jo ikke kjøre noe i en egen vm med mindre det er noe du vil isolere
<RoyK> evt om du vil kjøre ting som Zimbra, som er rimelig store og i praksis krever en egen vm
<RoyK> eller maskin
<malin> RoyK: okey :)
<RoyK> malin: dvs - det spørs jo hvordan du liker ting...
<RoyK> jeg har VM-er for maskiner der andre skal styre skuta
<malin> det er jo klart :) det går jo an å gjøre det, for å teste ut og lære også
<RoyK> og VM for zimbra
<RoyK> og VM for test-ting
<malin> ah, det hørtes jo lurt ut
<malin> mhm :)
<RoyK> litt mindre problem å gi bort root-tilgang til en fersking om det er på en VM...
<malin> mhm :)
<malin> mindre skummelt i alle fall :)
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> så skulle jeg gitt deg root-tilgang, hadde det nok vært på en VM i en VM under en VM :D
 * RoyK flirer
<malin> hm....
 * malin ser sarkastisk på RoyK
<RoyK> :)
<malin> :p
<RoyK> :þ
<Skew-_^> hmm, jeg har tenkt å kjøpe meg en ny laptop som skal brukes til alt egentlig :P men veit ikke helt hvordan ;P
<Skew-_^> bytter ut min gamle Envy-14-1190eo med en ca like stor laptop eller kansje litt mindre. men må være mere linux venlig enn denna ;P
<Skew-_^> noen forslag?
<Kagee> Dell? IBM/Lenovo?
<Skew-_^> hmm, takk skal skjekke ut noen nå
<malin> etter ørten ganer, fikk jeg endlig komplert en kjerne som virker med kernelcheck. Så nå får jeg både suspend + dvd-romen til å virke. ikke dårlig.
<malin> lenovo kjører vel det meste av linux?
<Kagee> jeg glemte å nevne at han burde se på bedriftsmodellene. og han sa ikke noe om han hadde tenk å bruke den til spill eller ikke....
<Kagee> det burde vørt påbudt.
<malin> at det burde være påbudt å spørre om han skal ha det til spill eller ikke?
<malin> skal man ikke bruke det til noe form for spill, kan man jo ca bruke nesten alt
<Kagee> eller at han da det :-P
<Kagee> *sa
<malin> skal man også se video, er det jogreit at det er litt mer også
<Kagee> han forsvant så fort at jeg ikke fikk sagt det
<malin> ah
<Skew-_^> hmm
<Skew-_^> jeg?
<Skew-_^> jeg tenkte kansje jeg skulle spille et spill eller 2 ;P CS.16 kansje CS:S
<Skew-_^> :P
<Kagee> ok, da bør du kanskje holde deg unna bedriftsmodellene
<Kagee> men de er de jeg har best erfaring med.
<Kagee> men, så har jeg utmerket erfaring med min hjemmebygde gamingdesktop også, så jeg er kanskje bare helldig.
<Skew-_^> hehe ja :) også skulle jeg holde meg unna "switch able skjermkort"?
<Kagee> vel...
<Skew-_^> sånn som denne har? http://www.hardware.no/artikler/lenovo_thinkpad_edge_e420s/102905
<Kagee> laptop'en min klarer så vidt å spille hd-video, og ikke så mye mer enn det.
<Kagee> jeg mener at spill og avanserte videooppgaver ikke skal foregå på laptop'en
<Kagee> *'er
<Skew-_^> well jeg har et ATI HD5650m 1gb kort i denna HP'n men den LAGGGER på video i ubuntu men i windows da går den smoood
<Kagee> jeg har et intel hd-noe som funker utmerket til det jeg bruker laptopen til. profit.
<Skew-_^> men jeg flytter så mye vettu så kan ikke drasse med meg så mye^^^har bodd i 3 forskjellige land nå di siste 6måndene
<Kagee> da så :-/
<Skew-_^> å skal flytte til et nytt et om ikke så lenge ;)
<Kagee> why?
<Skew-_^> oppleve verden?
<Skew-_^> lære om nye kulturer, jobbe med nye mennesker?
<Skew-_^> atm jobber jeg på gran canaria
<Kagee> jobb?
<Skew-_^> når jeg er ferdig her tenkte jeg å jobbe som frivillig hjelpe arbeider i sørkorea
<Skew-_^> :)
<Skew-_^> tenkte kansje på denne da Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E420s
<Skew-_^> trenger ikke SSD. har en 240gb i HP'n som jeg tenkte å ta ut da^^
<Skew-_^> eller, har noen andre noen anbefalinger da? btw hvordan side er bra å bestille Lenovo fra?
<Kagee> Egentlig anbefaler jeg Dell. Jeg bare slang inn IBM så ingen skulle klage :-P
<Skew-_^> kk, Dell, har sett en brukt alienware til ca 10lapper
<Kagee> right, du skulle ha spillmaskin du
<Kagee> Skew-_^: for å si det slik, da jeg kjøpte denne dell'en så brukte jeg to uker på å google den og komponeneter for linuxproblemer/compabilitet
<Kagee> Det eneste problemet var SD-kortleseren, som ble fikset en måned eller to etter at jeg kjøpte den.
<Skew-_^> en som funker med autocad, scetchup osv :P blir vell en spill maskin da^^
<Kagee> quite possibly.
<Skew-_^> trur jeg går får den alienwaren på finn
<cjoke> Skew-_^, www.urbanterror.info native linux client & server
<cjoke> cs1.6 suger, urbanterror ruler!
<malin> cjoke: enig :)
<cjoke> :->
<malin> syntes det er bedre enn cs
<malin> bedre grafikkmotor osv :D
<cjoke> spiller du urt malin ?
<cjoke> omg ? Oo? :)
<malin> cjoke: av og til ja
<cjoke> ok :)
<malin> hehe ;)
<malin> men var jo ingen som ble med å splle det da jeg var på lan :(
<cjoke> jeg er captain norway i nationscup på clanbase.com :)
<malin> hm.. jeg må søke deg opp :)
<cjoke> ja :)
<malin> kanskje spille litt mer fremmover :)
<cjoke> #urt.no på Quakenet.
<malin> ah, er det egen irc.quakenet.org ?
<cjoke> ja, egen server. ikke samme som freenode.net
<malin> var jo ingen på lanet på skolen som hadde hrt om ut
<malin> ah
<cjoke> ja, ingen jeg kjenner heller, men jeg har vervet en del spillere da, som fortsatt spiller, prøver å bygge opp "community" , sånn at vi blir sterke nok til å banke franskmennene ;)
<malin> fant ikke captain norway
<cjoke> å svenskene som har noen gamle ulver
<cjoke> ahh, ok, cjoke
<malin> ah, okey
<cjoke> jeg er cjoke overalt
<malin> hm, hva er nicket mitt mon tro
<malin> sikkert malin eller noe
<cjoke> malinDaWizz(ard) ? :->
<malin> hehe nei :)
<malin> 0 servers found with player cjoke
<cjoke> Oo?
<malin> må jeg joine en server, som ikke står oppført i den lista?
<cjoke> du må nok koble deg til quakenet serveren.
<cjoke> jeg er koblet til 2 servere med xchat
<cjoke> denne og quakenet.
<malin> hm, men den skesaken søker jo igjennom alle?
<malin> hm
<cjoke> hmmm, vet ikke, du må nok koble deg til en server for å søke gjennom nick s på den.
<malin> men når jeg søker etter nicks, sker den igjennom alle serverne
<cjoke> fasken, jeg spiste 2 kokesjokolader her om dagen, nå er jeg helt ødelagt. kjøpte Nidars favoritter i går, å synes ikke det var noe godt.
<malin> og skal jeg koble meg til en og en nedover for å lete er det håpløst, men jeg kan vel lete igjennom lista og se om noe heter quakenet
<malin> det er inne i UT jeg kobler meg på vil jeg tro
<cjoke> malin, da tror jeg ikke at den søker gjennom alle, den søker nok bare gjennom de du er koblet opp mot ?
<cjoke> vel, har ikke nok erfaring med irc :)
<cjoke> <--
<malin> hm.. source stod på team deathmatch, jeg satte den til alle, og nå leter den igjennom flere servere etter nicket dittt
<malin> cjoke: jeg er ikke koblet til noen server akkurat nå
<cjoke> ahh, du søker i urbanterror ?
<malin> hm, men nei, den fant ingen
<malin> ja...?
<cjoke> ahhh, jeg spiller ikke akkurat nå :)
<malin> :p haha
<malin> jeg så deg jo på urt.no
<cjoke> :)
<RoyK> Kagee: IBM slutta vel å lage bærbare for 7 år sida eller så
<Sakarias> mer 4-5... kjøpte X61 med IBM logo på for litt over 4 år siden
<Berge> Lenovo laget dem med IBM-branding en stund.
<Sakarias> Lenove produserte latoper for IBM i mange år
<Sakarias> Lenovo*
<malin> Lenovo lager jo maskiner som ser velidg ut som ibm hadde før
<malin> med den røde musesaken midt i mellom noen av tastene og sånt
<Berge> De kjøpte Thinkpad-designet.
<malin> aha
<Sakarias> og reduserte litt på kvaliteten
<malin> cjoke: hva var kanalen på quakenet?
<jonaskul> Jeg elsker teknologi
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-21
<RoyK> https://github.com/stec-inc/EnhanceIO <-- det der ser ganske interessant ut ;)
<RoyK> http://i.imgur.com/47D7zGq.png
<IvarB> haha
<malin> Aeyoun: wireshark-log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555151/
<RoyK> malin: hva er det der?
<malin> wireshark-log. prøver å finne ut hvorfor Opera er så sirup om dagen
<RoyK> funker bedre om du laster opp ei pcap-fil
<RoyK> så kan wireshark lese den og gjøre analyser
<RoyK> dvs, mulig wireshark kan lese den loggen også, men den blir jo mye større enn ei pcap-fil
<malin> ok
<malin> jeg er noob på wireshark
<RoyK> tshark -Sw asdf.pcap -i eth0 port 80
<RoyK> f.eks.
<RoyK> evt wlan0 om det er på trådløst
<RoyK> husk bare at om du logger det på et sted uten https, så vil pcap-fila lagre brukernavn+passord i klartekst - men igjen - ikke logg deg på steder uten https :P
<malin> er på trådløst
<malin> ok
<malin> men så er det store spørsmålet. hvorfor skal jeg fortsette å bruke Opera når chrome og firefox ikke ser ut til å være trege, men tilogmed raskere enn Opera
<RoyK> det er et ganske godt spørsmål ;)
<malin> ja. jeg må jo være dum som tviholder på opera tenker jeg
<RoyK> men prøv å lage en pcap-dump, så kan du kjøre analyser av den etterpå - du lærer garantert litt om hvordan ting funker nede på de lavere lagene av nettverk
<malin> evt. så lærer jeg hvordan man kaster hele pc-en ut av vinduet
<hjd> malin: er det kun Opera eller er det også andre programmer som blir trege etter en stund?
<RoyK> malin: kan være litt farlig - knust glass er ubehagelig, og det er 12 kalde ute...
<malin> hjd: nå har jeg jo stort sett brukt Opera over tid, så jeg veit ikke om FF eller Chrome osv blir tilsvarende etter en del bruk, men nå kjørte jeg clean install av opera
<RoyK> malin: du kan evt prøve å slette opera-katalogen
<malin> og en får fortsatt problemer med at noen nettsider stopper opp slik at det står: element x/x
<RoyK> svjh $HOME/.opera
<malin> RoyK: jeg gjorde det, dvs. jeg renamet den til .opera-bak
<RoyK> evt mv .opera .opera.drit
<RoyK> ok
<malin> og installerte opera på nytt
<RoyK> du har vel greit med minne på den der også?
<malin> f.eks. nå når jeg går til itavisen.no
<malin> jeg har 4GB minne på denne
<RoyK> og ikke altfor fulle filsystemer?
<malin> så stoppet den på Element 97/98
<RoyK> ha du skrudd på TRIM?
<malin> hm, det har jeg ikke sjekket
<malin> hm... usikker. husker ikke
<RoyK> pastebin fstab
<malin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1556028/
<malin> hm, hvordan sjekket jeg hvor fulle partisjonene var i terminal?
<RoyK> legg til ,discard i "options" på rota
<RoyK> df -h
<RoyK> ja, rota og home
<RoyK> discard == TRIM
<malin> ah
<RoyK> men igjen - hadde det vært et problem, så burde nok alt gått tregt
<malin> ja, det er jo rart om opera, men ikke chrome er treg om disken er full
<RoyK> men trim/discard funker ikke noe særlig på en disk som allerede er full. det finnes et parameter, --trim-sector-ranges, til hdparm, men manualen sier "EXCEPTIONALLY DANGEROUS. DO NOT USE THIS OPTION!!"
<malin> det fulleste er /home som har 93% i bruk nå
<RoyK> så kanskje ikke noe særlig
<malin> ja, da får jeg ikke bruke den :p
<malin> men jeg kan ikke sette på discard?
<malin> eller skal jeg gjøre det?
<RoyK> ja, skru på discard
<malin> liksom. du må sette på discard. også nei, det erikke så mye vits om den er litt full
<malin> ok
<RoyK> i fstab
<malin> ja ja
<RoyK> så kjører du "mount -o remount /" og for home
<malin> nå er det skrevet inn i fstab
<RoyK> så kan du sjekke med "mount" at det er skrudd på
<malin> og det gjør jeg hvordan?
<RoyK> mount
<hjd> malin: bare lurte. I det seneste har jeg merket maskinen min ser ut til å bli tregere hvis programmer er oppe en stund, men jeg har ikke noen god måte å si om det er Opera eller noe annet som skaper krøll. (Jeg har ikke hatt problemer tidligere dog)
<RoyK> hjd: enkelte programmer eter minne etter hvert som de kjører - enten dårlig ressurshåntering eller gode, gamle minnelekkasjer
<malin> ja, men jeg slår av pc-en hver natt
<RoyK> noen, som min firefox på denne mac-en, får litt panikk etter hvert og bruker 100% CPU
<malin> nå har vel Elements 97/98 stått sånn i tja, 10 minutter
<malin> og jeg ser enda ikke itavisen.no
<malin> ikke at det er en såå sinnsykt god nettside men
<RoyK> elements?
<hjd> RoyK: ja, jeg mistenker et eller annet lekker minne. Hvis det ikke er noe i bakgrunnen er Opera og Virtualbox mulige kandidater...
<RoyK> hjd: kjør top - trykk M
<malin> men jeg har jo nettopp gjort det da
<malin> oi
<malin> svarte jo på noe lengere oppe :p
<malin> virtualbox kjører ikke her
<malin> RoyK: opera bruker 12.9% minne
 * RoyK har slutta helt å bruke vbox på linux - kvm/libvirt gjør ting litt greiere...
<RoyK> malin: det er ganske normalt for en nettleser
<RoyK> å bruke litt minne
<RoyK> er jo greit om det brukes til noe ;)
<hjd> RoyK: M er hva - minnebruk? Har sjekket for kjørende programmer fra tid til annen, men har ikke sett noen unormalt store verdier.
<malin> RoyK: http://pastebin.com/xVHkGzir
<RoyK> hjd: M er "sorter på minnebruk"
<RoyK> hjd: tast ? for å få hjelp
<malin> RoyK: http://pastebin.com/1DDSX5DZ
<RoyK> eller h
<malin> RoyK: Ja, jeg klager ikke på den minnebruken der
<RoyK> malin: sleng på sudo foran
<malin> så du ikke første pastebin?
<malin> jeg gjorde jo det.............
<RoyK> malin: ah - prøv å skrive til /var/tmp eller noe
<hjd> malin: mener vagt å huske at det er en bugrapport om noe lignende for wireshark
<malin> RoyK: det virket ja
<malin> hjd: ok
<malin> er jo alltid bugs overalt :S
<malin> liksom. det er miner overalt
<RoyK> ja, litt av moroa med å jobbe med datamaskiner :P
<malin> tja
 * RoyK har fått ny, rød S3 :D
<malin> litt av det som gjør meg ekstra irritert for tida
<malin> ikke S3, men ting som ikke vil virke
<malin> men tja, bugs og miner er sammenlignbart. Man fikser bugs, men i neste versjon er det mange nye
<RoyK> malin: det er alltid bugs, uansett OS, selv om det ofte virker lettere på mac (selv om jeg kanskje banner litt i kirka her nå)
<malin> for hver mine som ryddes, så legges det ut ørten nye
<malin> skulle gjerne bytta til noe som bare virket uten bugs hele tiden
<malin> men joda, men det r nok mindre bugs om ting er skikkelig testet før det flagges som stabilt
<RoyK> ja, det skulle vi vel alle, men selv om MSDOS har ganske få bugs i dag, alt er jo retta, så vil du jo ikke kunne bruke det til stort
<malin> tja, jeg kan bruke msdos til ørtenvis av kule spill
<RoyK> winxp har også relativt få bugs, men er jo ikke så brukbart på nye ting
<malin> og wordperfect tror jeg, har da dosversjon.
<RoyK> WP5.1!
<malin> men kanskje jeg bare skal fikse en gammel pc med dos og windows 3.0
<RoyK> bruk 3.11
<RoyK> 3.0 suger
<malin> eller aknskje helst 3.1/3.11 eller noe så jeg komer på nett
<malin> ok
<malin> om jeg kan koble meg til irc via den
<malin> så er jeg langt
<RoyK> du må vel bruke en prehistorisk mirc
<RoyK> så kanskje ikke så gøy
<malin> who cares, om det funker å chatte uten noen problemer
<malin> kommandoene er vel de samme?
<RoyK> ubuntu 10.04, kanskje
<RoyK> burde være rimelig bugfri
<RoyK> menneh - programmene du kjører på den, har nok bugs
<RoyK> i hopetall
<malin> nettopp
<malin> :s
<malin> er gjerne det som er problemet.
<malin> at man installerer et program som virker kult i fra softwarecenter, også klarer man ikke bruke det av ymse grunner
<RoyK> for noen år siden, leste jeg at NASA bruker 10x tida per kodelinje enn kommersielle selskaper. forskjellen har sikkert økt siden den tid, og selv NASA har bugs i sin kode
<malin> 1. bugs. 2. Malin skjønner ikke noe eller 3. knotete laget
<malin> men de har vel færre bugs da
<malin> RoyK: for å avslutte den der tshar-tingen. så er det ctrl + c ?
<RoyK> joda, men mindre programmer skrevet for enkle maskiner
<RoyK> ja
<malin> jaaaa
<hjd> Jeg leste en bok for en tid tilbake om at du ikke vil se noen slippe en ny versjon av et program som kun inneholder fikser. Fordi folk tolererer det. (Den var skrevet for en del år siden så ting har forbedret seg litt, men fortsatt)
<malin> joda
<malin> før så trodde jeg desverre at et program var blitt bedre bare fordi guiet så kulere ut
<hjd> Et av eksemplene var skriveprogrammer som krasjet. Istedenfor å klage til produsenten el. gikk de fleste over til å lagre oftere i tilfelle noe skjedde.
<malin> ah
<RoyK> hjd: det er jo litt sånn LTS funker - litt oppdateringer de to første åra og så bare bugfixes de neste tre
<malin> men ja, det er vel sånn at folk tror at data = ting går alltid galt
<malin> på posten i sted
<malin> så ventet vi i 20 minutter fordi det var dataproblemer
<hjd> "Ah, den krasjet igjen, men det gjør den jo stadig""
<malin> men virket da som det som løste problemet var. turn it off and on again
<malin> hjd: nettopp
<malin> windows var, aner ikke nå, men var veldig crashete innimellom og folk har likosm tenkt at åja, deter sånn pc skal være ja....
<RoyK> heh - har hatt noen sånne greier på jobb også... noe går galt, ingen vet hvorfor, det var en feil i windows server vNOE som gjorde at "account policies" sletta brukerens hjemmekatalog
<hjd> Problemet var litt en kombinasjon av at folk fant seg i det/ikke forventet bedre kvalitet, samt at selskaper fikk mer igjen for å legge til ny funksjonalitet enn å fikse feil.
<malin> RoyK: nå har jeg en sånn pcap-fil. hva gjør jeg med den?
<RoyK> start wireshark <navn-på-pcap-fil>
<RoyK> du må nok chmod 644 den fila
<RoyK> sikker 600 på den nå
<malin> tja, jeg kjørte alt som sudo og den åpna seg
<malin> hva gjør jeg nå?
<malin> men står jo at det er farlig å kjøre som root
<malin> men er så mye som er farlig
<RoyK> tror ikke det er så farlig, men bedre å "sudo chown <dinbruker> <fil>"
<RoyK> men se litt i statistikkmenyen der
<RoyK> du kan finne *mye* statistikk fra ei pcap-fil
<malin> hva i den menyen skal jeg se på?
<malin> jeg er nooooooob
<RoyK> kan du laste opp fila? kanskje jeg kan se noe rart...
<malin> lastet opp til hvor?
<malin> kan jeg pastebinne den?
<RoyK> den er binær, så litt vanskelig å pastebinne - kan du ikke bare legge den på serveren din et sted?
<malin> ok
<malin> RoyK: ligger på /raid/ekstern-disk
<RoyK> surfa du mye mens denne gikk_
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> ser jo ikke ut til å ha gått så mye trafikk der...
<RoyK> type, om du blar nedover i wireshark, så ser du x > HTTP SYN, HTTP > x, SYN, ACK, x > HTTP ACK, GET..., HTTP > x (og litt mer data)
<RoyK> om du ser på Time-kolonna, så ser du hvor lang tid det tok, i sekunder, fra TCP-oppkoblinga skjedde (SYN, SYN-ACK, ACK) til du sendte forespørselen (HTTP GET, typisk) og så fikk svar
<RoyK> noen steder finner du RST, som er en forespørsel om å avslutte (reset) tcp-oppkoblinga mot maskinen
<RoyK> andre steder ser du TCP Dup, noe som betyr at du har fått samme pakke to ganger, og at pakka kastes
<RoyK> litt merkelig at det skal gå så tregt med opera og ikke med andre nettlesere
<RoyK> nettet ditt virker litt tregt, men ikke mye feil
<malin> RoyK: nei, ikke voldsomt
<malin> men jeg gikk inn på itavisen da jeg kjørte den, og den stoppet jo opp
<malin> nettet jeg sitter på er 25/5 tror jeg
<RoyK> det rare er at om du ser på den der i wireshark, så spør maskina di (og opera) kort tid etter at den har fått et ACK, men det tar litt tid før den får svar, opp mot et sekund
<RoyK> nå kan ikke jeg nok om TCP til å se på flaggene der, men det virker som om opera gjør noe rart
<malin> ja, jeg skal se om jeg finner en måte å importere bookmarks over på FF og eller chrome osv
<RoyK> første treff http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/export-bookmarks-to-opera
<malin> ja, FF er vel greit.
<malin> chrome gikk også fint
<malin> så var det å fikse speeddial
<malin> men tja, jeg bruker vel egentlig aldri disse bokmerkene
<RoyK> speeddial?
<RoyK> bare gå til bokmerker og klikk på pila nederst til venstre, velg "nøkkelord" eller noe tilsvarende om du har den på nynorsk^Wengelsk
<malin> speeddial er den der rutetingen når man åpner ny fane hovr man kan klikke på dit man vil
<malin> http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&safe=off&client=browser-ubuntu&hs=3O3&sa=X&tbo=d&channel=fe&biw=1366&bih=678&tbm=isch&tbnid=BWiiETLtOdCtRM:&imgrefurl=https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/speed-dial/&docid=3wz4375p_oFmOM&imgurl=https://addons.cdn.mozilla.net/img/uploads/previews/full/15/15857.png%253Fmodified%253D1331247702&w=543&h=525&ei=1JH9UMiGMZT24QTPwoGYCA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=4&vpy=152&dur=
<malin> 3111&hovh=221&hovw=228&tx=117&ty=146&sig=110607428756082085505&page=1&tbnh=144&tbnw=149&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:151
<RoyK> ah, den, ja
<RoyK> ff har en tilsvarende
<RoyK> men ikke så god
<malin> nei, syntes opera sine innebygde ting ofte er bedre enn det meste andre man får fra extensions i FF osv
<malin> men nå orket jeg ikke at opera var treig og man må trykke reload et par ganger før man får opp nettsider osv, så fra i dag av ble jeg FF/Chrome-bruker
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> malin: jeg kasta ut opera for snart to år siden :P
<RoyK> malin: type, speeddial i ff viser bare siste oppdaterte sider, oppdaterer ikke automatisk
<RoyK> i hvert fall ikke som standard
<malin> ok
<malin> så får jeg lete etter mouse gestures og sånt via extensions :)
<malin> man må liksom velge mellom en nettleser som har lat, men er suppetreig, eller en som er rask, men som ser ut som et lappeteppe når man har fått lagt til alt det kule opera har :)
<malin> men nå tror jeg at jeg skal slutte å syte og klage og sånn her
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> malin: tror det er en plugin som har opera-ish greier :p
<Mathias> men nå skal jeg være tech-support
<Mathias> onkel har en sprøstekt maskin (er det jeg tror ihvertfall)
 * RoyK gir Mathias en ubuntuminnepinne
<Mathias> RoyK: hjelper lite når skjermen og hdmi/vga ikke funker
<RoyK> heh
<Mathias> mistenker at a) maskinen har fått seg en helvettes smell b) gpu er stekt på bålet
<malin> Mathias: fant en sånn nå. for tja, jeg liker jo alle disse kule opera-tingene, så får prøve å gjøre FF like god med tanke på alt stæsjet
<malin> syntes folk kan si i fra før de skal grille pc-en sin, så kan jeg slenge på et par oste-kalkun/kyllingpølser i samme slengen :D
<malin> Mathias: veit du om det er en eller annen extension som gjør at man kan starte nettleseren der man slapp sist?
<malin> Mathias: var visst noe i preferences for å fikse det og ikke noe extension jeg trenger til det :)
<RoyK> malin: ff har det som standard
<malin> RoyK: ja, men man må velge det, altså er det ikke stilt til det som standard
<RoyK> malin: du finner det sikkert under about:config et sted
<RoyK> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/restore-previous-session
<RoyK> ser ut som om den skal starte som sist uansett, med mindre den krasja
<malin> mulig. opera starter jo med forrige tabs selv etter crash, man kan velge ved crash å restarte opera med alle tabbene
<RoyK> greit å måtte velge etter en krasj, det kan jo være nettstedet du besøkte sist som fikk nettleseren til å tryne
<Mathias> malin: ff har en "restore previos tabs"-funksjon
<malin> ok
<Mathias> skyt meg, nå
<winb> pang
<Mathias> takk
<Mathias> slipper jeg at onkel vurderer å konvertere hele huset til apple
<winb> hehe
<winb> Du får riste han litt
<Mathias> riste?
<Mathias> trenger en tsunami
<RoyK> Mathias: tja - ios suger riktignok, men os x funker fint
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-22
<Mathias> ptro
<RoyK> Gluggaveður...
<Mathias> gløggpåtut
<Mathias> tur*
<IvarB> værvindu?
<Mathias> sol, frisk bris i vestlig retning
<RoyK> vindusvær == sånt vær som er fint å se på bak et vindu
<RoyK> sånt som nå, med 15 kalde og strålende sol
<Mathias> da har vi dagens spørsmål, mulig å sende lyd fra en bestemt app på android til rpien? web-stream er nok best
<RoyK> SMOP!
<Mathias> smop?
<IvarB> er du sikker på oversettelsen RoyK ?
<IvarB> iflg. google translate så er "vindusvær" = "gluggi gegnheill" :P
<Mathias> gløgg i gnæghell
<IvarB> islandsk.... fubar
<Mathias> tror partainaboene har vært på ferde nå
<Mathias> R0ysKatt er bare en bokstav unna R0ykSkatt :O
<Mathias> RoyK: har du planer om å rane oss?
<IvarB> Mathias: høy ellerno?
<Mathias> kjeder vettet ut av meg
<Mathias> og er trøtt, som vanlig
<IvarB> trøtt? klokka er jo 11:49
<Mathias> ifølge sleep as android sover jeg veldig tungt
<geirha> nethack kurerer kjedsomhet
<IvarB> Mathias: da burde du være uthvilt hver dag da
<Mathias> jeg følger min egen tidssone
<Mathias> IvarB: uthvilt? hahaha
<geirha> Det er vitenskapelig bevist. 1 av 1 sier nethack ikke er kjedelig.
<IvarB> sover tungt = bør være uthvilt
<IvarB> sover dårlig = trøtt støtt
<Mathias> geirha: finnes det en android port av den? :o
<Mathias> IvarB: sover tungt og dårlig
<Mathias> koma-ish
<IvarB> du er jo 16... så det vel ganske normalt :P
<geirha> Mathias: Nesten garantert
<Mathias> :o
<IvarB> geirha: hva snakker du om?
<geirha> nethack
<IvarB> hva er det?
<IvarB> spill?
<geirha> ja
 * Mathias skulle ønske at det var lov å slakte (a,i)n(n)satte hos bidragssentralen
<Mathias> i det minste torturere/piske
<IvarB> bidragssentralen?
<RoyK> Mathias: smop == simple matter of programming ;)
<RoyK> IvarB: tja - vi har ikke noe ord på norsk for det islandske "Gluggaveður", men "vindusvær" er det nærmeste jeg kommer
<IvarB> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2013/01/22/valve-linux/1
<Mathias> mon tro hvor mye 5*20 meter lerret koster, skulle fått opp en "sneglesentralen"-plakat der
<IvarB> RoyK: ja vel :)
<Mathias> RoyK: ahh
<Mathias> får vel gurgle selv da
<RoyK> IvarB: man kan da sin islandsk!
<geirha> Er bare å putte ður bak de fleste orda det
<Mathias> hahaha, glemte å slenge inn engelsk på swiftkey, endte opp med "stram strund i android på"
<IvarB> trodde jeg kunne endel islandsk... har spillt EVE online en god del år heh
<geirha> Putter man ge foran orda i stedet, har man tysk.
<IvarB> så på norsk heter du egentlig irha?
<RoyK> geirha: ja... noe sånt ;)
<geirha> IvarB: Nei, geirha på norsk, gegeirha på tysk
<IvarB> ja vel, daså
<Mathias> google-skillsene mine er borte :(
<IvarB> finnes det noen kur for å være avhengig av å lese for mye rss-samlede nyheter
<geirha> IvarB: Ja, henge på reddit i stedet
<IvarB> ergh, det er enda værre (og jeg gjør det også)
<geirha> kjøpe wow
<IvarB> kommer aldri til å skje
<Mathias> IvarB: porno
<Mathias> fuckit, strekker kabel
<Mathias> ender opp med å lage spindelvev av kabler her inne
<RoyK> strips er fint - få unna kabelkaoset sånn at det går an å bevege seg litt friere...
<Mathias> :p
<Mathias> har fortsatt ikke fått ræva i gir og fikset cat5e'en enda
<f00f-> fremtiden er trådløs sa dem
<RoyK> ja... fremtiden - vi er i nåtiden ;)
<Mathias> hahahahaha
<RoyK> IBM innførte det papirløse kontor rundt 1984 ;)
<Mathias> trådløs meg langt oppi kabelutgangen
<f00f-> vi er ganske papirløse her
<Mathias> eneste det er brukbart til er surfing, musikk, irsjk og mobiltelefoner/tullbrett
<Mathias> her bruker de fortsatt pergament
<Mathias> sender posten med hundeslede uten fører
<f00f-> høres avansert ut spør du meg
<s10g> noob
<geirha> førerløs hundeslede er fremtiden
<Mathias> for når det tar et halvt år før ting kommer fram undrer man litt
<f00f-> det man ikke vet om kan man heller ikke undre seg over
<geirha> eller var det skytran?
<Atluxity> det meste jeg gjør er trådløst
<f00f-> tror jeg ingenting på
<Mathias> har vurdert å konvertere til fiber, gjennom hele huset :p
<f00f-> du har det ja?
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> trenger ikke lage gigantiske hull i taket
<f00f-> tror jeg heller ingenting på :p
<Mathias> koster faktisk ikke så grusomt mye for plastfiber
<Mathias> er bare boksene i endene som koster litt :p
<f00f-> hvilke nettverkskort og andre terminasjonspunkter tenkte du å gå for da?
<Mathias> husker ikke merket, lol. får rote litt i bokmerkene mine, brb
<f00f-> gjør det
<Mathias> hrmpf, var jo selvfølgelig ikke der. rote gjennom irsjkloggen da :p
<s10g> f00f-: har du fiber?
<f00f-> ja, masse slags fiber
<f00f-> kostfiber bl.a.
<f00f-> Mathias : i følge mine kilder er du noe sånt som 16-17 år gammel, noe som gjøre dine påståtte planer om å legge "fiber igjennom hele huset" enda mindre troverdige
<f00f-> just sayin'
<f00f-> og hvorfor i alle dager skulle noen finne på å legge fiber internt i sitt eget hjem når man får grisebillig og enkel gigabit ethernet
<f00f-> gir absolutt ingen mening.. kan rett og slett ikke tolkes som annet enn det ytterste svada fra noen med lite teknisk innsikt og livlig fantasi
<f00f-> :)
<Mathias> http://m.instructables.com/id/Building-POF-home-user-network/?ALLSTEPS   var linken jeg fant igjen, ga opp søket etter der :p
<f00f-> du burde lese kommentarene på den der
<f00f-> :p
<f00f-> dårlig plastfiber med begrensning på 34 meter per strekk, 200mb/s dataoverføring, hardware med begrensing på 100mb/s osv
<f00f-> er dette noe du kunne tenke deg?
<Mathias> huset er ikke så jævla stort, og har ikkr planer om å strekke inn til naboene
<f00f-> så dårlig plastfiber til høyere pris, med langt dårligere overføringskapasitet enn vanlig gigabit ethernet er aktuelt for deg siden du ikke skal strekke noe inn til naboene?
<Mathias> og uansett, skal ikke streame 20 HD-streans
<Mathias> streams*
 * IvarB får ikke nok fiber
<f00f-> spis mer korn og frø
<s10g> axa 4korn
<geirha> Terroristene blir bare yngre og yngre, gitt. «Femåring utvist for «terrortrussel» med såpeboblepistol»
<Mathias> lol
<geirha> Trenger jeg å nevne hvilket land det gjelder? :)
<sigurdga> geirha: http://is.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandar%C3%ADkin ?
 * sigurdga synes Bandaríkin virker beskrivende
<Mathias> natta nerder
<sweaty_> hey :)
<Guest3663> i'm back
<Guest3663> wh00t
<Drupal____> hmm
<malin> noen her som har satt opp gallery2 på en server?
<malin> når jeg har installert galler2 og åpner opp /etc/apache2/conf.d/gallery2 og ser om første linja er # så står det at den skal fjernes
<malin> den ser sånn ut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560146/
<malin> og jeg har ikke endret noe
<malin> da den første linja ikke har #, noe man visstnok skulle fjerne om den har en, i følge denne guiden: http://skunkyjay.wordpress.com/2007/04/15/installing-gallery2-in-ubuntu/
<malin> og igjen. hvorfor kan ikke ting bare virke.... :)
<IvarB> dumt spørsmål, men har du testet om det funker eller ei?
<malin> tja, jeg prøvde å gå til: malinkb.dyndns.org/gallery2
<malin> og <min ip>/gallery2
<malin> slik det står skal virke
<malin> nå prøver jeg å kjøre firefox fra serveren for å se om det virker lokalt, men tar litt tid å teste da ting går treeegt sånnsett
<IvarB> ligger selve gallery2 filene i /usr/share/gallery2 ?
<malin> nei. aner ikke hvilke filer som er gallery2-filene. jeg har ikke endret noe
<IvarB> har du installert via .deb?
<IvarB> eller lastet ned tar fil?
<malin> men når jeg kjører ls på den stien så dukker det opp ting, så da antar jeg det
<malin> installerte via deb
<malin> for å slippe å herje med tar
<IvarB> har du apache + php server som funker i dag?
<malin> har apache-server som virker.
<malin> om php-serveren virker eller ei. aner ikke
<malin> hvordan sjekker jeg det?
<IvarB> vet du hvor www folderen din er?
<hjd> malin: legg en php fil i mappen apache2 serverer (finn hello world eller noe) og sjekk om den kjører som den skal
<IvarB> lag en fil som heter phpinfo.php og fyll in dette:
<IvarB> i www folderen....
<IvarB> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<hjd> funker også ^ :)
<malin> IvarB: jeg tror www-folderen er i /var/www
<IvarB> ja, det stemmer nok bra
<malin> hjd: altså. jeg skal lage en fil som heter phpinfo.php og fylle inn det som står der i ah, i /var/www   ?
<hjd> sannsynligvis. Den har sannsynligvis en index.html som sier at apach2 funker.
<IvarB> ja malin
<hjd> ja, så går du til localhost/phpinfo.php i din favorittnettleser (eller wget hvis alt annet går tregt og ser hva du får tilbake)
<hjd> Sjekker raskt om den tolker/kjører php eller om apache ikke har blitt konfigurert til å vite hva det er for noe.
<IvarB> uansett så er gallery2 bare et php script, ergo trengs det ikke å installeres via .deb
<malin> hm, ser nå at installeren dukker opp på firefoxen jeg kjører fra serveren, men det er så tregt at en ikke kan bruke den
<IvarB> det lager bare masse rot for deg om du skal kjøre flere php systemer
<malin> hjd: og den siden phpinfo.php gav meg en hvit side?
<malin> I allefall det jeg fikk her og ikke noe feilmelding som jeg får når jeg skriver inn ugyldig adresse på domenet
<IvarB> malin: da er ikke php konfigurert i apache
<malin> hm, ok
<malin> så what to do then?
<malin> altså. hvordan konfiguerer jeg php i apache? :)
<IvarB> du må/bør ha: apache2-mod-php5
<IvarB> det er en .deb pakke
<IvarB> i tillegg til php5 altså
<malin> libapache2-mod-php5 er installert
<IvarB> ok, så gjør du: sudo a2enmod php5
<IvarB> deretter: /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<malin> module php5 already enabled
<IvarB> ok, mystisk
<hjd> malin: hva sier kildekoden for den siden, er den helt blank?
<malin> men nå fikk jeg opp installeren eksternt :D
<malin> i alle fall
<malin> ja, kildekoden for den phpinfo ser helt blank ut
<IvarB> sikker på at permissions er i orden?
<malin> det aner jeg ikke :)
<hjd> malin: kan du kjøre `php -l phpinfo.php` i terminalen. Blank høres ut som det er noe feil, men hvis advarsler/feilmeldinger er slått av vil du ikke få opp noen.
<malin> PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in /var/www/phpinfo.php on line 1
<malin> Errors parsing /var/www/phpinfo.php
<hjd> Du har feil i filen :p
<hjd> cat phpinfo.php
<malin> :$
<malin> <? php phpinfo(); ?>
<hjd> "?php" uten mellomrom :)
<malin> ah
<hjd> Da skal du få opp en del info hvis du går inn på den på nytt.
<malin> ah, se der ja ;)
<hjd> Ok, da har du php kjørende iallefall, ellers ville du kun fått den samme teksten som om det var ren tekst. Hvis feilmeldinger hadde vært slått på i apache ville den vist Parse Error i nettleseren også. Det er ofte en god ide å ha advarsler/feilmeldinger slått på lokalt/utviklingsmiljø, men som oftest er det slått av i produksjon siden a) det skal fungere og b) du vil ikke gi detaljert feilinformasjon til angripere. (Blir vel uanse
<hjd> logget til relevante logfiler under /var/log/apache2/ hvis jeg ikke husker feil)
<hjd> Men du fikk gallery2 til å fungere da?
<malin> ser ut som det virker så langt. får opp installeren i alle fall
<malin> så får jeg kjøre igjennom den og se
<malin> hm, hvordan slår jeg på advarsler?
<IvarB> malin: var jeg deg ville jeg ha fjernet gallery2 .deb pakka
<IvarB> og installert fra .tar fil
<IvarB> da har du mye mer kontroll over saker og ting
<hjd> malin: Vil tro det er under konfigurasjonen for virtualhost / siden (/var/apache2/sites-enabled/din-side) Sjekk om du finner php_flag log_errors der. Dog, hvis det er en server andre brukere kommer til å ha tilgang til, vil jeg ikke anbefale å vise feilmeldingene direkte i nettleseren. Ville iallefall sjekket om du ikke finner de i /var/log/apache2/ (eller noe annet oppgitt i VirtualHost først)
<hjd> Dvs punkt 3 i http://serverfault.com/questions/263167/disabling-php-deprecation-warnings-and-notices/265858#265858
<malin> ok, får tenke på om ejg skal fikse det med feilmelding eller ei
<malin> ja, og mer kontroll er vel også mer knot ser jeg for meg :S
<hjd> Vel, som sagt, hvis serveren er tilgjengelig for flere er det ofte greiere å ikke vise feilmeldinger fra php. Grunnen til at jeg lurte var bare den blanke siden du fikk for phpinfo i stad.
<malin> men tja, nå får jeg ikke til å velge storage-plass for bilder
<malin> jeg har jo en mappe, men får ikke bruke den ser det ut til
<malin> fikk til å sette opp noe til slutt. altså en mappe for lagring... sukk
<malin> TTT
<malin> Ting Tar Tid
<malin> ser jo ut til å fungere dette. prøver å lage et album nå.... :D
<malin> så om det faktisk virker osv, så kan jeg jo se om det er mulig å dele dette albumet med noen også
<RoyK> malin: se pm... eller igal2 ;)
<IvarB> ls
<IvarB> lol
<IvarB> hvordan lager man symlinks mellom alle filer i en folder til en annen folder?
<RoyK> ei for-løkke vil jo funke, eller du kan bind-montere katalogen
<RoyK> mout -o bind /some/dir /some/other/dir
<RoyK> s/mout/mount/
<IvarB> hm
<RoyK> eller - hva prøver du å gjøre, egentlig?
<IvarB> hemmelig :P
<RoyK> heh - da blir jo alt så meget lettere å besvare :P
<IvarB> hihi
<RoyK> om noen er interessert i raid/lagring og lurer litt på forskjell på disker, så er denne ganske fin... http://www.snia.org/sites/default/education/tutorials/2007/spring/storage/Desktop_Nearline_Deltas_by_Design.pdf
<IvarB> fin, kort url da
<malin> jeg tror IvarB driver med noe skummelt
<RoyK> omsider er bacula-backupen min også kommet seg opp til crashplan
<RoyK> det tok sin tid...
<RoyK> IvarB: de fleste av oss, sitter vel med klienter som støtter klikkbare url-er... - ellers funker vel http://kurl.no/8gly
<IvarB> hehe, jada RoyK :)
<RoyK> ;)
<Aeyoun> Markedsandelen til Linux vokste med +35% i Norge fra desember 2011 til 2012. Fra 1.05% til 1.42% av den totale markedsandelen. (StatCounter) Hva synes dere om økningen? Det går kanskje sakte, men det går jevnt og trutt oppover.
<fyksen> Aeyoun, Det er jo kjempebra! Det er ikke så interessant hvor mye det vokser i Norge, da Norske forbrukere har lett for å ta etter hvordan tilstanden er over sjøen (altså USA).. Men har du noen tall på verdensbasis? :)
<Aeyoun> fyksen, opp +5.51% i Europa.
<Aeyoun> Jeg legger meg nå, men du kan hente mer data på http://gs.statcounter.com (velg Operating systems, Bar chart, og klikk Download report)
<Aeyoun> De vanlige mnd. å sammenligne år for år er desember->desember eller oktober->oktober.
<Aeyoun> (I have no idea why, though.)
<RoyK> er android inne i bildet der?
<RoyK> android er jo bare linux med noe snasne greier på toppen
<sigurdga> android bør telle som eget
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-23
<Mathias> burde komme an på hvor linuxen kjører
<Mathias> tar du med absolutt alt som kjører linuc blir det en hel haug mer
<RoyK> tja
<RoyK> linux er jo bare ei kjerne
<RoyK> brukes i android og i tv-er og whatnot
 * RoyK har fri i morra og holder seg litt lenge våken
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2a6LjcVYQUE#!
<Mathias> og f.eks. routere, switcher, osv
<RoyK> tja - high-end-ting som rutere og svitsjer bruker normalt egne os
<RoyK> juniper bruker et bsd-basert os for management og ASICs (eller FPGA-er) for resten
<RoyK> junOS er rimelig unikt i den sammenhegen
<RoyK> de fleste, som cisco og HP og røkla, trenger tftp og sånt for å oppgradere ting - på juniper, stapper du bare inn en minnepinne, monterer den og oppgraderer
<RoyK> litt greiere
<RoyK> dell/supermicro/whatnot - noe kanskje fra broadcom - er også basert på linux, men støtter ikke oppgraderinger på den måten
<RoyK> ser ut som om flere leverandører går bort fra ASIC-er og mot FPGA-er
<RoyK> koster litt mer, men kan kodes om i fart
<RoyK> men igjen - om du må ut med en halv mill for en ruter, så er el ikke de FPGA-ene den største kostnaden
<Mathias> fin avslutning på fringe
<Aeyoun> Android blir talt opp i "Mobile OSes" kategorien.
<blaamann> Aeyoun: Denne statistikken baseres på hvordan nettlesere identifiserer seg?
<Aeyoun> Jupp.
<Aeyoun> Vil du telles besøk http://gigaom.com daglig. :-P
<blaamann> Aeyoun: Setter opp cronjob med en gang!
<Mathias> hva hvis browseren ikke har en identitet/er forvirret?
<Aeyoun> http://webupd8.org er kanskje mer relevant.
<Aeyoun> http://echo.opera.com
<Aeyoun> Matcher du mot stringen "Linux" i User-Agent? Then you’re fine.
<Mathias> tenk at wrt54gl'en min overlevde i 15 dager før wifiet ble smør i suppe
<Mathias> blaamann: wget? :p
<malin> hm meierismør egner seg vel best i suppe
<Mathias> malin: blir masse søl
<malin> med wifi i suppa? ja, definitivt
<Mathias> jau
<malin> wifisuppe med hint av kretskort
<blaamann> wget får meg til å tenke på at vi hadde en feed på en side som på et mystisk vis ble oppdatert. Så en dag stoppa oppdateringa. Det viste seg at en tidligere ansatt (slutta for 5-6 år siden) kjørte cron fra sitt private webhotell mot våre servere og nå hadde han bytta webhotell.
<malin> Jeg har noen spørsmål om gutter, nerdegutter.
<malin> Jeg lurer på om jeg kan ha skremt bort en bussnerdegutt litt
<blaamann> malin: bussnerdegutter er følsome, her må en være forsiktig.
<malin> han er visst veldig opptatt for tiden og jeg presset litt på om det ikke var en ledig kveld snart. og han klarte å svare at han ikke hadde tid før til sommeren kanskje
<malin> så er nerdegutter redde for jenter som viser interesse?
<blaamann> malin: Ja (de freaker helt ut)
<blaamann> *følsomme er vel mer riktig*
<malin> tror han er datanerd også, han jobber i alle fall med data. Så håper ikke han er inne her :S
<malin> :p
<blaamann> malin: Vet at Mathias tar bussen en del.
<blaamann> :-)
<malin> joda, men han jeg prater om eier en del busser osv
<malin> men blaamann du er seriøs ikke sant?
<malin> altså. jeg trenger litt hjelp her
<malin> er det en god ide nå å møte opp neste gang de har sånn arbeidskvels i bussforeninga der han alltid møter opp
<malin> ?
<blaamann> Joda, er seriøs, men noen andre kan kanskje prøve å svare også.
<malin> takk :)
<Mathias> blaamann: tror ikke du har fått med deg at jeg har flyttet :p
<malin> jeg har tenkt litt at han kanskje er homofil eller noe. singel, 30, homofob og har ikke tid til å treffe jenter før til sommeren kanskje.
<malin> Hvor ofte møter han ei jente med samme interesse som han selv....
<malin> ja ja
<malin> virker nemlig som noen nerder er veldig redd for jenter.
<Mathias> jenter biter :(
<malin> teit
<blaamann> malin: De er ikke redd for jenter. Det beste er å vise interesse for det han driver med og å fortelle om dine interesser, og så ta det videre derfra.
<Mathias> rart
<Mathias> 20 mbit burde vel holde til en youtube video i hd?
<malin> blaamann: altså er det ikke dumt å møte opp der han trives? jeg er jo litt interessert selv i det, så må jo gå an
<blaamann> malin: Det går fint, men kanskje han bare liker deg som venn. Greit å ta det med i vurderinga.
 * blaamann skal i møte
<malin> ja, det kan jo også skje.
<malin> kos deg med møte :)
<malin> og takk for tips
 * Mathias er tydeligvis i et parallelt univers med read-only-tilgang
<malin> hm, et univers uten jenter? :P
<malin> også var det på'n igjen.....
<malin> Failed to upload photo into remote gallery. Invalid response received from remote Gallery
<malin> Do you want to continue?
<malin> prøver alt så å eksportere til gallery2 fra digikam
<malin> og neida, ikke noe bare virker :)
<Mathias> dropbox ^^
<malin> vil helst ha til egen server.... pga at jeg da har mye mer plass
<malin> og dropbox løser ikke dette problemet
<malin> løsning på problemet er jo ikke å foreslå en annnen tjeneste
<Mathias> wuala?
<Mathias> rsync?
<Mathias> magi?!
<malin> rsync kan virke, men det virker ikke i digikam
<malin> nei.. får rsynce, men dette er bare så tragisk
<malin> det er liksom en sånn naturlov
<Mathias> law by nature
<f00f-> only a ginger can call another ginger ginger
<jonaskul> Hallo! Er det noe aktivitet her om dagen?
<Mathias> jau :D
<malin> ja, det er så mye aktiviteter her atte
<malin> alt er som før. Ikke noe virker blant annet
<f00f-> everything is horrible
<malin> hm. faktisk så kommer visst bildene frem, men kommer feilmelding for hvert bilde.
<malin> dustete
<f00f-> hva slags bilder er dette?
<f00f-> jeg anbefaler lightroom på det sterkeste
<f00f-> :p
<Mathias> sikkert sfw
<Mathias> hadde det vært nsfw hadde de flydd inn
<f00f-> digikam så ut som noe ordentlig ræl
<malin> digikam funker fint til det jeg bruker det til, men virker som ræl når ting ikke vil vikre som det skal
<malin> *virke
<malin> er png-filer
<malin> lightroom er sikkert bedre. Men virker det i Ubuntu?
<f00f-> nei, gjør nok ikke det
<malin> nei., men i Windows kanskje?
<f00f-> windows og osx
<malin> aha :)
<f00f-> uff.. hadde jeg vært låst til linux og noe digikam/gphoto2-stuff så hadde jeg hatt et kjempestort problem
<f00f-> bl.a. så støtter ikke gphoto2 det kameraet jeg bruker mest, selv om det er minst et halvt år gammelt
<malin> ja, nå kan jeg vel alltids installere lightroom i Windows, men det er vel også betalvare og da spørs det hvor mye penger jeg egentlig har
<f00f-> seff
<f00f-> men om du feks tar mye bilder og er avhengig av et bra "photo management tool" så er det ingenting som er bedre enn lightroom
<malin> så enten fårj eg sitte å banne og bli torturert i Ubuntu med gratisprogrammer, 2. installere piratvare i Windows, eller 3. betale det det koster og være lovlydig
<f00f-> alt etter hva behov man har liksom
<malin> ja, er jo noe med det. Hvilket behov har jeg
<malin> jeg må ikke ha noe med sinnsykt mange funksjoner. Det trenger jeg ikke. Gimp funker fint for min del, så der trenger i alle fall ikke jeg photoshop
<f00f-> hehe
<malin> men digikam/lightroom
<malin> nå er det 2 irritasjonsmomenter i digikam
<f00f-> krav én må vel være at det fungerer
<malin> 1. ingen thumbnails når jeg importerer dirkekte fra kamera raw
<malin> og nå dette
<malin> ja, det bør jo være minimumskravet. At det virker
<malin> digikam fungerer sånn så som så
<malin> gimp fungerer til mitt bruk og jeg har ikke kommet borti noe irritasjon
<f00f-> jeg ble veldig lei av at det meste jeg brukte fungerte så-som-så, før når jeg hadde linux på desktoppen
<f00f-> musikkprogrammet var så-som-så, nettleseren var så-som-så, torrentsakene var så-som-så
<malin> nettleseren også?
<f00f-> japp
<malin> hviken nettleser var det?
<f00f-> firefox under linux har jo vært en tragisk historie ganske lenge
<f00f-> kanskje det har blitt bedre nå
<f00f-> men for en del år siden var det passe tragisk
<malin> aha, ja, det er ikke noe problem her nå som jeg har merket, annet enn at jeg måtte installere ørten extensions for å få den omtrendt som Opera. Opera skrinla jeg i går eller forrige dagen. Drittlei av at ting laster etter ørten minutter
<malin> ok
<f00f-> lakk minne som om det ikke fantes en imorgen, osv
<malin> ah, ja, det høres kjent ut.
<f00f-> mye treigere rendring av websider enn windowsversjonen
<f00f-> mye dritt :p
<malin> men syntes mye tredjepartsprogrammer som er i softarekatalogen til Ubuntu bare virker så som så og ikke skikkelig
<malin> såpass
<f00f-> ja
<f00f-> jeg ble veldig lei av å "leve i en verden" der det meste var veldig halvveis
<malin> feks. tror jeg at digikam-versjonen jeg nå kjører er en fra en ppa, som er nyere enn i Ubuntu, uten at det løste problemet med thumbnails
<f00f-> i dag betaler jeg heller noen kroner for å få ting som er ordentlig
<malin> jeg begynner å vurdere det selv, men tror ikke jeg er interessert i å betale over 10K for en macbookpro og 15K for å få 15" skjerm
<malin> da er det mulig jeg går for en billig laptopp og heller bruker pengene på en skikkelig gamingmaskin, stasjonært i stedet
<f00f-> det er nå så
<f00f-> det hørtes mer fornuftig ut i mine ører
<malin> ja
<f00f-> laptop som er mobil, stasjonær som er kraftig
<malin> eneste minuset er at jeg da med ny billig laptop blir sittende med wintendo og Ubuntu
<malin> mhm
<f00f-> win7 er ikke så ille
<malin> for det som fungerer utmerket i Ubuntu og som aldri er problemeatisk er e-post, internett ( i alle fall ikke nå mer :) ), tekstbehandling og musikk/video
<f00f-> nesten enig :p
<malin> og nei, win7 funker til alt annet jeg ikke får gjort i Ubuntu. Spill f.eks. som er skrevet for Windows
<f00f-> har ikke funnet en musikkspiller som fungerer i linux enda
<malin> hehe, en kan ikke være enig i alt og desuten har man gjerne forskjellig erfaring :)
<malin> jeg kunne jo vært storfornøyd med digikam nå om jeg importere bildene på annen måte og fikk thumbnails og kanskje eksporterte til facebook istedet som fungerer utmerket :)
<f00f-> jeg må ha noe som organsierer musikken på en god og rask måte, i tillegg til å spille den av
<f00f-> for mange år siden brukte jeg "amarok" eller noe sånt
<f00f-> men utviklerene ødelagte hele sjiten
<f00f-> så i dag er det foobar2k på windows
<malin> ja, amarok liker jeg, men der skjedde det stadig noe rart
<malin> bruker rhythmbox i dag og det fungerer ganske greit syntes jeg
<malin> ok
<f00f-> sjekket screenshots av rhythmbox og ble minnet på hvor mye jeg virkelig misliker utseende på gnome-applikasjoner
<f00f-> :p
<f00f-> ser ellers helt greit ut dog
<f00f-> til jeg fant denne
<f00f-> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/TKL-NnbsKJI/AAAAAAAABJs/Kp51k8XBv_g/s1600/few+thoughts+for+poor+rhythmbox_html_1d974f61.jpg
<malin> :)
<malin> ser ut som den ser litt anderledes ut nå
<malin> men ja, den kan sikkert blir enda bedre
<f00f-> går vel fremover
<f00f-> tar ofte bare jævlig lang tid
<malin> man kan flytte på nederst der
<malin> ja
<malin> men man kan kanskje ikke forvente noe når mange som bidrar til prosjektene ikke får betalt. Godt mulig noen gjør det altså
<f00f-> og alle som har programmert litt forstår jo hvorfor.. det er kjempespennende å starte et nytt prosjekt og løse de største utfordringene, og så blir man lei, og prosjektet svinner hen.. det er vel historien bak de aller fleste applikasjoner man har i OSS-verden
<malin> aha
<f00f-> store prosjekter med mange flinke folk bak seg klarer seg som regel greit
<f00f-> verre med resten
<malin> ja, det er jo en fordel om de er mange folk
<f00f-> er feks tilsynelatende kun en person som jobber på rythmbox
<f00f-> og det skjer ikke mye i løpet av et år
<malin> jeg har ikke fulgt så mye med der, men foretrakk amarok før da jeg ikke likte rhythmbox tidligere
<f00f-> amarok var ikke så dum, før den plutselig ble veldig dum
<f00f-> :p
<f00f-> var riktignok alltid litt treig.. og sqlite-databasen kunne bli korrupt sånn uten videre
<f00f-> men det funket på et vis
<f00f-> helt til de redesignet alt og ingenting funket lenger, iirc
<malin> lurer på om det var den databasen jeg måtte slette innimellom
<f00f-> høres helt riktig ut :p
<f00f-> når jeg tenker meg om så hadde jeg også problemer med at en gang i blant så ville den ikke spille av noe
<f00f-> løsningen jeg brukte var rmmod og modprobe av lydkortdriveren
<malin> ja, det høres også kjent ut, at den ikke ville spille av ::) hihi
<f00f-> men faen så lei man blir av å løse problemer hele tiden, når man bare vil gjøre noe fornuftig
<f00f-> hadde også masse problemer med diverse usb mass-storage-enheter
<f00f-> de fungerte fint og dukket opp som devices under /dev/sr0 osv osv
<f00f-> helt til de ikke gjorde det
<f00f-> og etter en reboot så var alt fint igjen, helt til det ikke var fint lenger
<f00f-> meh
<f00f-> worst desktop experience ever
<f00f-> :p
<malin> :)
<malin> ja, kjedelig å løse problemer for å gjøre en enkel ting
<malin> eller at noe bare ikke vil virke :S
<malin> jeg har ikke nerver til sånt mer :S
<f00f-> hehe
<f00f-> ting endrer seg jo litt
<f00f-> når jeg brukte linux som desktop så syntes jeg det var gøy å prøve nye ting, finne ut av ting, prøve nye saker og ting
<malin> ja, det kan være morro altså, men ikke på LTS
<f00f-> i dag har jeg ikke tid til sånt, jeg trenger desktopen til å gjøre faktiske ting
<f00f-> konkrete oppgaver jeg virkelig ikke trenger at ting står i veien for å la meg utføre
<f00f-> :p
<s10g> win7 er lett
<IvarB> løste det seg med gallery2 i går malin ?
<malin> IvarB: ja
<IvarB> hva endte du opp med?
<malin> at jeg får på ymse måter lastet inn bilder der og se de via en nettadresse
<malin> så får jeg etterhvert prøve å finne ut hvordan jeg kan begrense ting og sånt så bare de jeg vil skal se visse bilder/albumer etc
<malin> men sliter med å laste opp bilder eksternt foreløpig
<f00f-> picasa/g+ støtter jo alle disse tingene her tror jeg?
<malin> f00f-: ja, det er jo ikke utenkelig. Eneste er at jeg ønsker å ha bildene i CR2 eller PNG på egen server da det gjerne tar litt plass
<malin> aner ikke hvor mye plass man har på picassa og g+ osv
<f00f-> mener at det er ubegrenset plass
<f00f-> eller nå er det vel knyttet mot google drive
<f00f-> så det kommer an på hvor mye plass du har i google drive sikkert
<malin> ok
 * RoyK brukte linux helt til han gikk over til OS X sånn for kanskje 10 år siden :P
<RoyK> dvs på servere er jo linux helt konge
<malin> ja
<blaamann> f00f-: Det der tror du ikke selv -> "Ubegrenset plass"
<malin> skal jeg gå for mac må jeg ha en 20-25 tusen fordi jeg også vil ha en gamingmaskin, og nei, jeg vil ikke bruke laptoppen som gamingmaskin
<f00f-> blaamann : nei, du ser vel hva jeg skrev to linjer under
<f00f-> før var det ubegrenset plass for bilder opp til 2048x2048, nå er det basert på google drive
<malin> da blir jeg windows-hore da http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5839
<f00f-> gjør du lurt i :p
<f00f-> det var en liten kamel å svelge, men jeg har aldri noen sinne angret på at jeg gikk fra linux til win7 på desktopen
<malin> vil heller kjøre Ubuntu enn windows, men heller os-x enn windows, men har da ikke noe os-x innpå her så
<malin> men om dette tiltaket kan gjøre meg mindre frustrert og stabilisere blodtrykket osv så er det vel verdt det
<f00f-> hvorfor ikke prøve en stund og se hva du synes
<f00f-> man har jo putty og cygwin til alt fornuftig som ikke er så desktop-orientert
<malin> jo, jeg har jo i perioder brukt windows fordi jeg har spilt sim city osv i perioder
<malin> er inne med putty nå
<malin> hva er cygwin?
<malin> er en del ting som irriterer meg med windows også
<malin> så jeg tror ikke frustasjonen blir vekke, men kanskje redusert
<f00f-> posix/gnu/linux-miljø for windows
<malin> oki :)
<f00f-> så du kan kjøre bash og bruke find/grep/awk og alle disse tingene windows mangler
<malin> cool
<f00f-> kan ha et komplett utviklingsmiljø med automake og gcc osv
<f00f-> når jeg har laget spill i windows har jeg brukt cygwin for kompilering og sånt
<malin> aha :)
<f00f-> så man beholder jo veldig mye av det man gjerne liker med linux
<f00f-> i tillegg til at man kan spille spill og bruke ordentlig software man ellers ikke har tilgang på
<f00f-> jeg finner også at for min del så blir alt bedre om jeg bruker classic windows theme
<f00f-> vekk med store runde kanter og aero osv
<f00f-> og om man f.eks. savner fleksibilitet i det med å resize og flytte vinduer så finnes det programmer som fikser sånt
<RoyK> er jo ikke alt som funker like greit med cygwin, da
<f00f-> hva da?
<malin> ja, jeg har glemt, etter jeg reinstallerte windows7 å fjerne alt det fancydriten
<malin> vurderer også å se om det er mulig å strippe ned windowsen ved å fjerne alt av ting jeg ikke trenger
<malin> men altså
<malin> fra lightroom fikk jeg heller ikke til å laste opp til gallery2 :S
<malin> fant jo en plugin som lå hos adobe
 * malin vurderer å få seg skrivemaskin og gå over på film
<IvarB> hehe
<f00f-> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=extensionDetail&extid=1612018
<f00f-> prøvd den?
<malin> ja, nettopp den jeg prøver
<malin> hvor ligger feillogger i wintendo?
<malin> for jeg satte på logging av errors for pluginen
<f00f-> systemloggene ligger i event logger
<malin> ok. hvor ligger event logger?
<f00f-> høyreklikk på my computer, velg manage, gå til event viewer
<malin> hm, jeg er ikke så sikker på om jeg finner det :S
<malin> nærmeste jeg kommer er device mananger, men det er jo noe annet
<f00f-> start->run->event viewer
<RoyK> malin: har en EOS-3 du kan låne - topp filmkamera, slår 20D grundig på AF og lysmåling ;)
<malin> cool
<malin> er jo bare å sende papirkopier i posten til folk man kjenner som vil ha bilder så
<malin> hm, nei,
<malin> skriver jeg event viewer i run
<malin> så får jeg bare feilmelding
<RoyK> så kan du melde deg inn i studentenes fotoklubb, så får du bruksrett på mørkerommet på chateau neuf ;)
<malin> nei veit du
<RoyK> :D
<f00f-> hva slags windows er dette, malin ?
<malin> windows 7 professional
<f00f-> samme som meg da
<malin> oki
<malin> Windows cannot find event. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again"
<malin> kanskje det skrives på en annen måte?
<RoyK> eventvwr
<malin> ah
<f00f-> funker hos meg, men eventvwr.exe er programmet, så prøv det
<f00f-> kanskje du ikke har "event viewer" registrert som en snarvei fra run dersom du aldri har kjørt det tidligere
<malin> satan ass, nå detter putty ut også hele tida
<malin> og tja, jeg kom opp med eventvwr og tja
<malin> aldri kjørt det før
<malin> men nå er jeg inne i event viewer
<malin> og tja, jeg finner ingen log fra det der dustete pluginprogrammet
<f00f-> da skal du i teorien finne noe under windows logs -> application
<f00f-> dersom denne saken faktisk har logget via event-systemet
<malin> ja, det aner jeg jo ikke :)
<f00f-> nei.. det mest vanlige er vel bare å spytte ut en log.txt et eller annet sted :p
<malin> ja :)
<malin> morsomme er at det ikke står noe om hvor den havner
<f00f-> http://lr-to-gallery.sourceforge.net/
<f00f-> så skummelt gammel ut tho
<hjd> malin: Vet ikke hva det er du leter etter loggen til, men det er vel dokumentert et sted?
<malin> hjd: leter etter loggen for å finne ut hvorfor jeg ikke får lastet opp bilder til gallery2
<malin> sukk.. data begynner jeg å bli rimelig lei
<RoyK> malin: merkelig - nettforbindelsen min også tryna
<f00f-> ordentlig snålt :p
<malin> RoyK: ok
<malin> ja :(
<hjd> malin: hm, kjenner ikke til gallery2 egentlig, men har de  noen "hvordan sette opp" del i dokumentasjonen? Mulig det er et eller annet man må aktivere eller stille på.
<hjd> Skudd i blinde, hvor store er filene du forsøker å laste opp? Har du forsøkt med noen veldig små filer? Vet enkelte ting blokkerer over en viss størrelse, men vet ikke om det er tilfellet her (uansett burde du få bedre tilbakemelding hvis det var tilfellet)
<malin> hm, jeg tror det kanskje er en begrensning på 8MB
<malin> bildene ligger på 6-6-7MB ca
<RoyK> antar det er minnebegrensninga til php
<malin> usj, men nå ligger alle bildene i jpg :S
<malin> jeg vil ha de der i png
<RoyK> LR støtter vel ikke png
<malin> ok. støtter de noe annet som er looseless?
<f00f-> tif
<f00f-> dng
<f00f-> tif er vel mest vanlig å bruke
<RoyK> tiff er lossless, men DIGERT
<RoyK> DNG er et råformat
<RoyK> bare litt mer flyttbart enn CR2 og venner
<RoyK> DNG vil dermed ta vare på alt CR2 har, og dermed et par hakk bedre enn TIFF
<malin> da vil jeg helst bruke DNG
<RoyK> evt kan du bare kopiere opp CR2-ene
<malin> og hvordan får jeg så lightroom til å lagre endringer som dng og ikke jpeg
<malin> kopiere opp?!
<RoyK> du kan konfe opp LR til å bruke en "sidecar"-fil
<malin> men jeg vil ha dng
<RoyK> du kan ikke bruke dng i galleriet
<RoyK> nettlesere forstår det ikke, og det er altfor stort til å brukes til web
<malin> da så
<malin> gikk fint å bruke cr2 i galleriet
<RoyK> huh? tok den cr2 direkte?
<RoyK> det blir vel litt rart
<RoyK> siden du da ikke får med endringene du har gjort lokalt...
<malin> den gjrode visst det
<malin> bilder jeg ikke har endret noe på lokalt
<RoyK> er det ikke bedre å bare redigere bildene og eksportere dem i jpeg sånn du vil vise dem?
<malin> mener jeg importerte på serveren cr2-bilder
<malin> eller så husker jeg feil også. jeg aner ikke mer.
<malin> Jeg må ha en pause nå
<RoyK> malin: for å importere til DNG, så velger du det når du importerer
<malin> før jeg blir en laptopp mindre her
<RoyK> da blir metadata kopiert til dng-format i stedet for å bruke cr2 direkte
<malin> RoyK: ok
<malin> bare innom for å avslutte windows her
<malin> og pcen
<RoyK> http://www.mobili.no/tester/test-dette-tastaturet-kan-du-ha-i-lomma/
<RoyK> den her virker rimelig kul :D
<RoyK> kanskje er det mulig å bruke telefonen som en fullgod terminal snart?
<f00f-> ofte hjelper ikke tastatur så voldsomt dersom du må forholde deg til "mobilapper", men om du får et ordentlig OS maybe
<IvarB> nei :)
<RoyK> f00f-: var vel ikke helt meninga å erstatte touchskjermen med tastatur, mer å kunne bruke en terminal litt mer vettugt enn det som er mulig nå
<IvarB> så f00f- noe? så synd :)
<IvarB> sa*
<f00f-> det som er synd for folk som bruker /ignore er at samtaler hvor folk de ignorerer deltar ofte ender opp med å se veldig rare ut
<f00f-> er nesten lettere å bare ignorere ting på et personlig nivå, så kan man være enda mer selektiv også
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> mye av det du sier går implisitt i min kognitive spamboks
<IvarB> sa f00f- noe igjen?
<winb> nei
<winb> ja
<winb> :-)
 * IvarB koser seg med /r/norway
<winb> Noen her som sykler nå på vinteren ?
<f00f-> innendørs
<winb> http://youtu.be/287qd4uI7-E
<winb> Perpetual motion machines (hypothetical )
<winb> f00f-: spinning eller rulle?
<f00f-> "spinning"
<RoyK> winb: ja, har satt på fine piggdekk ;)
<RoyK> winb: litt kald å sykle i 15 kalde, men blir nok bedre snart...
<winb> RoyK: Noe mer jeg bør tenke å handle inn som er ett must ? Briller ?
<RoyK> hansker
<RoyK> og skodekk om du sykler med sommersko/spd-sko
<IvarB> superundertøy
<RoyK> ikke så nøye
<winb> RoyK: Jeg vurderte å droppe spdskoene og bruke vanlige vintersko
<RoyK> du holder deg varm når du sykler
<RoyK> ja, sett på plattformpedaler
<RoyK> lettere når du går av sykkelen på glatta
<winb> Hva har du på hodet ?
<RoyK> bare hjelm - sykler ikke når det er altfor kaldt
<RoyK> du får noen hetter som passer under hjelmen som skal være ganske gode
<RoyK> evt noen uttapå
<f00f-> får sånne tynne luer som passer fint under sykkelhjelm også
<RoyK> ja, hetter eller luer
<RoyK> syntetstoff
<RoyK> ull blir for luftig om det blir for kaldt
<RoyK> tror jeg skal prøve en tur på maridalsvannet til helga :)
<RoyK> med suomi-dekk med 296 pigg i hvert, bør det holde greit på isen
<RoyK> må bare prøves
<RoyK> det er litt slit å sykle med dem - de veier jo kiloet stykket, men gøy
<RoyK> winb: sykler du mye?
<RoyK> winb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2a6LjcVYQUE
<Aeyoun> Vet noen om noe tilsvarende verktøy for Linu’? http://radiosilenceapp.com/private-eye
<RoyK> aner ikke - trist at det ikke støtter 1.6
<RoyK> regner med at den bruker dtrace i bunnen
<RoyK> men dtrace finnes jo ikke for linux
<hjd> Nærmeste jeg kommer på er etherape, men det viser en graf over hvilke addresser du kobler deg til (filtrert på protokoller). Tror ikke den kan skille mellom forskjellige programmer dog.
<hjd> http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/e/etherape/5796_large.png
<RoyK> det blir jo noe annet
<Aeyoun> Det er hvilke programmer som kobler til hvor som er interessant.
<Aeyoun> Wireshark på standby er veldig overkill.
<Mathias> mrn
<RoyK> vnng
<Mathias> hmbrgr
<RoyK> kk b?
<RoyK> kk kb?
<Mathias> aner ikke hva vi konsonanter om
<RoyK> ei - ie e ee
<IvarB> hvorfor er Muse så bra musikk?....
 * RoyK aner ikke hva muse er
 * Mathias gjemmer seg bak den sære musikken
 * RoyK setter på litt tom waits
<sigurdga> Mathias: hva mener du er sær musikk?
<Mathias> sær musikk
<RoyK> tja, folkemusikk? jazz? samtidsmusikk? world?
<RoyK> mye rar musikk der ute
<sigurdga> det er da ikke sært
<RoyK> samtidsmusikken er nok den rareste
<IvarB> samtidsmusikken eller noe annet som dreier som om "samtid" er det dummeste som finnes
<IvarB> seg p,
<sigurdga> spilte konsert på søndag, og mesteparten av musikken var skrevet etter 2005. men det var likevel ikke det jeg vil kalle samtidsmusikk.
<IvarB> om
<RoyK> sigurdga: har du hørt noe samtidsmusikk?
<sigurdga> veldig mye
<Mathias> http://open.spotify.com/user/mathsterk/playlist/0pjHe3wyOKCpyEGdHMNuv7
<sigurdga> har ikke spotify
<RoyK> sigurdga: av Maja ratskje?
<sigurdga> men dere kan bestemme selv om https://soundcloud.com/ostimusic/john-mackey-asphalt-cocktail er samtidsmusikk
<sigurdga> skrevet i 2009
<Mathias> gg--4bn/h
<RoyK> sigurdga: prøv Maja Ratskje - det er litt sånn som jeg forbinder med samtidsmusikk ;)
<RoyK> det der er jo bare ambient
<Mathias> lol, ikke hold i telefonen mens du leter ettwr fjernkontrollen
<sigurdga> skal se etter maja. men hva var ambient?
<sigurdga> håper ikke du mener asphalt cocktail er ambient
<sigurdga> nå fant jeg noe av maja. det er nært ambient, ja.
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> hør gjennom ei skive av  det hun ar laga
<RoyK> det er ikke så veldig ambient
<RoyK> det begynner snilt, og så kommer du til støy
<sigurdga> ok. jeg bare trykket på det første klippet som så ut som henne på soundcloud
<sigurdga> ah. den var visst tagget med "elevator"
<Mathias> hmm, burde slenge inn en megafon som roper "LUUUUUUT", istedet for det vanlige hornet sin "tuuuut" på en bil
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-24
<malin> åh, så fint å se at alle er venner :D
<malin> hva er nbc når det gjelder overføring?
<malin> står at dette tastaturet bruker nbc til overføring og ikke bluetooth http://www.mobili.no/tester/test-dette-tastaturet-kan-du-ha-i-lomma/
<IvarB> magi.
<IvarB> det står NFC da
<IvarB> Near-Field Communication
<Mathias> Ænn Æff Se
<Mathias> når joiner gulmann?
<malin> godt spørsmål
<Mathias> vi må ha kontrast her inne
<malin> kanskje om vi slår oss sammen med et asiatisk ubuntu-locoteam
<Mathias> :o
<malin> også når vi har blaamann så må vi da kunne ha blaakvinn osv også
<Mathias> marge?
<malin> må vel være det
<malin> evt. så kan jo gulmann være Homer
<malin> der er jo alle bokstavelig talt gule
<IvarB> trenger vi virkelig flere fargerike personer her inne? vi har jo Bart aka. f00f- allerede....
<malin> tja, om vi skal tenke Simpsons. Hvem er hvem egentlig? Jeg vil være Lisa
<malin> om f00f- er Bart, så er vi søsken
<Mathias> jeg er burns
<RoyK> Mathias: NFC har du nok ikke på mobilen din
<Mathias> jo
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> mente malin
<malin> nei, jeg tror ikke jeg har nfc på telefonen min, men spørsmålet var: Hva er NFC ?
<IvarB> hvilken tlf har du?
<hjd> Near Field Communication http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_field_communication
<IvarB> nfc er et system for kommunikasjon mellom enheter på kort avstand, feks. betalingsautomater osv
<IvarB> kommer til å bli det som tar over for visa/bank-kortet
<IvarB> og mange andre ting, feks låsesystemer
<malin> jeg har en N900
<sigurdga> da har du ikke NFC
<malin> nei
<f00f-> hvordan skal en radiokommunikasjonsstandard erstatte bankkort?
<f00f-> ... eller "låsesystemer"
<sigurdga> ved at du får den "aktive" delen av "RFID" innbygd i telefonen
<f00f-> og da er det ut med bankkort og ordentlige låser?
<f00f-> :p
<malin> syntes det er greit slik ting er nå jeg
 * Mathias kaster en nfc-brikke på RoyK
<Mathias> burde kanskje skaffe meg et par
<Mathias> så telefonen uler hvis nøklene er nært
<RoyK> Mathias: så en søt dingsefinner basert på blåtann http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6lkiblLfkVk
<malin> andre som ikke får bankid til å virke i Firefox ?
<malin> jeg har denne versjonen installert
<malin> java version "1.7.0_11"
<malin> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_11-b21)
<malin> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.6-b04, mixed mode)
<malin> i google chrome og opera virker det :) fantastisk
<Mathias> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Mathias> burde ikke ha parkinsons og sove på telefonen
<RoyK> Mathias: hm... har testa og fått det til å virke i firefox med openjdk på 12.10
<blaamann> malin: Funker fint her i Firefox, men Firefox krever at du aktiverer den.
<blaamann> malin: Fikk opp en sånn av flinke Firefox http://bildr.no/view/1375575
<hjd> For de som er interessert er det Ubuntu Developer Week til neste uke :) http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/01/ubuntu-developer-week-is-back-2/
<malin> blaamann: fikk den kun når jeg trykket på hjelp og kom til bank-id sin egen nettside
<malin> feiler testen der
<malin> eh, fikk opp da jeg kjørte verify java på java.com
<malin> FF har deaktivert java av sikkerhetsmessige grunner fikk jeg melding om nå når jeg restarta FF og etter jeg aktiverte den så virker den detect java på java.com
<malin> men på nettbanken
<malin> der skjer det ikke stort
<malin> får ta det siden eller bare bruke chrome....
<malin> ikke noe kan bare virke :)
<hjd> Har du oppdatert til nyeste versjon av Java da. Vet FF svartelistet eldre versjoner slik at de ikke skal bli utnyttet. Dog, hvis du kan aktivere Java på en side, burde det jo funke fint på en annen.
<malin> java version "1.7.0_11"
<malin> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_11-b21)
<malin> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.6-b04, mixed mode)
<malin> aner ikke om det er siste eller ikke
<malin> ingen nyere i ppa-et i alle fall
<malin> nei, stikker i butkkken, så får jeg se da, om det er noe bank-id oppe når jeg er tilbake
<hjd> Ja, det skal være nyeste versjon. Får du noe feilmelding eller noe fra nettbanken da? Høres rart ut hvis det skal kjøre et sted men ikke et annet.
<blaamann> Sjekket min andre bank nå og der fungerer det ikke (men bruker alternativ pålogging).
<blaamann> Min bank nummer 3 fungerer med Java Plugin og BankID.
<malin> blaamann: oki
<malin> hjd forsvant, men ingen feilmelding kommer
<RoyK> feilmeldinger?
<malin> feilmelidnger fra java
<malin> eller fra nettbanken
<RoyK> openjdk eller den fra oracle?
<RoyK> testa nylig med openjdk på 12.10, og det funka smertefritt
<jonaskul> Noen som har noe erfaring med flyspray?
<RoyK> hva er det?
<f00f-> chemtrails vel
<RoyK> ah - sånne flystriper som enkelte mindre begavede mener er fylt med rare kjemikalier?
<jonaskul> Hehe, det er et posjektverktøy
<jonaskul> Ala Trac
<jonaskul> Det er vel egentlig bassert på Trac, eventuelt var
<RoyK> en fork?
<jonaskul> Ikke helt
<RoyK> "basert på" er jo normalt en fork
<elzapp> Det kan også bety at det er bygget rundt en upstream Trac
<RoyK> joda
<elzapp> men vanligvis; fork
<RoyK> tror jeg nevnte det, men jeg leser ei hysterisk god bok nå - The rapture of the nerds, av cory doctorow og charles stross - anbefales til alle gode nerder :D
<elzapp> nettsiden deres nevner ikke trac med et ord...
<RoyK> ser ikke ut som trac heller
<elzapp> nope
<RoyK> en artikkel på http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flyspray omtaler systemet, men er ikke spesielt bra
<RoyK> malin: hei - måtte boote boksen...
<malin> merket det sånn plutselich
<malin> javan min er fra oracle
<malin> oracle from oz :p
<malin> hm, Delfi....
<malin> oz er jo the wizard
<RoyK> jeg bare testa med jobb-pc-en
<RoyK> kjørte inn openjdk og sånt og testa nettbanken (terra sin) og det virka fint
<malin> ok. jeg har nordea
<RoyK> tror ikke nordea bruker terra
<RoyK> stort sett sparebanker og sånt som bruker dem
<jonaskul> Jeg tok feil der, det var foreleseren min som sa at det var en videreutvikling av Trac. Men jeg antar at selv forelesere kan ta feil :p
<malin> ja, nordea er ikke terra
<malin> jonaskul: forelesere tar aldri feil :p
<malin> men tja, nå virker java i chrome, men irriterende å forholde seg til mer enn nettleser, men tja, sånn er det nrå ting virker i variabel grad
<RoyK> jonaskul: heh - forelesere er vel som andre, de tar av og til litt snarveier, gjetter litt
<RoyK> malin: kanskje hvis du prøver siste alpha av ubuntu 13.04? :D
<RoyK> sorry - bare mått ;)
<RoyK> sorry - bare måtte ;)
<Exception13> Hei folkens, første besøk her... Trenger litt hjelp med å sette opp to disker på Ubuntu Server som skal brukes med ProFTPD -- Noen som kan hjelpe eller tipse om andre kanaler?
<blaamann> Exception13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<malin> RoyK: knurrrrr
<malin> :p
<malin> om det er noen her som virkelig er negativ til alt av software osv for tida så må det være meg. Alt suger liksom osv, så tja
<malin> denne testen feiler hos meg:
<malin> https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-datamaskin/?fr=met&javaversion=0
<malin> får altså denne meldingen:
<malin> Javaversjon: Ok - Feilet - Installert versjon av Java støttes ikke eller er deaktivert. Informasjon om støtte for BankID
<malin> RoyK: blir ikke oppdatert noe Ubuntu her før 12.04 går ut tror jeg
<blaamann> malin: Får alltid feil på den testsiden til BankID, men det får de ta på egen kappe om de ikke greier å lage den testen skikkelig.
<malin> jau
<malin> men bankid dukker altså ikke opp i FF på nordea
<malin> avhengig/uavhengig av den testens resultat
<blaamann> De gir som regel en mer håpløs feilmelding etter den andre, men jeg logger alltid like fint inn på DnB og min sparebank med BankID.
<blaamann> malin: Appletten kommer opp hos meg på Nordea.
<blaamann> malin: http://bildr.no/view/1375932
<malin> hos meg er det bare hvitt uten noe bank-id over hode
<blaamann> about:plugins lister Java(TM) Plug-in 1.7.0_11 ?
<malin> jepp
<blaamann> Tools | Add-ons | Plugins lister den også?
<blaamann> Og den er aktivert?
<malin> ja
<blaamann> Og denne funker http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp ?
<malin> men er et utropstegn og teksten: "Java (og noe med versjon ditten og datten) is know to be vulnerable. Use with caution
<malin> men den er ikke disabled, for jeg kan trykke disable visst jeg vil
<blaamann> Hvilken versjon av Firefox har du?
<malin> 18.0.1
<blaamann> og java.com testen over?
<blaamann> sudo update-alternatives --list mozilla-javaplugin.so
<malin> jepp. testen virker
<malin> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for mozilla-javaplugin.so.
<blaamann> Hvordan installerte du Java Plugin?
<malin> med denne ppa-en https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<IvarB> heisann folkens
<blaamann> malin: Kan du liste innholdet i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ?
<malin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567358/
<blaamann> malin: Nordea kødder med deg.
<blaamann> ctrl-shift p og prøv Nordea igjen.
<malin> tja, skjer ikke noe i private browsing heller :S
<blaamann> malin: Du klikker på den røde legoklossen i adresselinjefeltet?
<malin> skal se om jeg finner en sånn legokloss
<malin> nå har nordea kommet med denne meldingen (bekalger null pastebin)
<malin> Driftsstatus
<malin> Oppdater Java nå!
<malin> Det har nå blitt lansert en ny versjon av Java med et høyere sikkerhetsnivå. Den nyeste versjonen er nå Java 1.7.0_11.
<malin> Vi anbefaler alle våre kunder å installere denne nye versjonen ved å følge linken under.
<malin> NB! Dersom du har Windows PC bør du fjerne den gamle versjonen av Java før du installerer ny. Se hvordan du gjør det i vår veilederÅpnes i nytt vindu
<malin> Last ned JavaÅpnes i nytt vindu
<malin> Brukerveiledning for installasjon av JavaÅpnes i nytt vindu
<malin> hm, nå når jeg starta firefox på nytt. avsluttet hele ved et uhell, da fikk jeg spørsmål om å aktivere java på nordea-sida
<malin> så nå fikk jeg opp bankid
<malin> men ser ikkke noe legokloss
<malin> men om jeg avslutter tabben med nordea i, og åpner en ny og så går til nordea igjen. ingen bank-id
<malin> hm, det mangler et ikon oppe til venstre med legokloss. men om jeg trykker der det bare er grått der så får jeg opp en melding om å akitivere java
<malin> snåle greier
<malin> hm, en av mine extensions fjerner den legoklossen
<malin> mistenker den som gjør at FF ligner opera
<RoyK> lurer på hvordan kidsa reagerer om jeg prøver piggdekka på skøytebana her nede...
<malin> tja, de reagerer vel
<RoyK> må prøves ;)
<malin> :)
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2a6LjcVYQUE
<IvarB> skjera RoyK ?
<RoyK> slapper av på sofaen
<IvarB> luksus
 * IvarB har vært super-effektiv i dag og har sortert papirer på kontoret
<IvarB> har brukt minst 10 post-it lapper :P
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-25
<f00f-> u da man
<RoyK> f00f-: fått deg jobb?
<IvarB> sa f00f- noe? :P
<RoyK> hehe
<f00f-> lenge siden, RoyK
<f00f-> enn du?
<f00f-> :p
 * RoyK flirer i skjegget
<f00f-> gamlefar
<RoyK> jaja
<RoyK> om det du har snakka om om gamle unixmaskiner, er du nok eldre enn jeg er ;)
<RoyK> om det er riktig, vel å merke
<f00f-> tror faktisk du er eldre enn meg
<f00f-> javisst
<f00f-> du er jo eldre enn skauen
<RoyK> nei, jeg aner ikke ;)
<f00f-> men så jobber jeg jo med de sammle gamle unixmaskinene som folk som går av med pensjon
<f00f-> så det betyr jo ikke så alt for mye
 * RoyK fniser høylytt
<f00f-> det var moro?
<RoyK> kos deg du, f00f-
<f00f-> med hva
<Mathias> mrn
<malin> RoyK: rolig nå. Være snill med f00f-
<Mathias> IvarB
<Mathias> : )
<IvarB> ja?
<f00f-> er det sånn du svarer når folk hilser på deg?
<f00f-> stemmer det, du kan jo ikke se hva jeg skriver -- noe du liker å gjøre et poeng av flere ganger for dagen :p
<Mathias> IvarB: trollnet.no
<f00f-> eltele?
<Mathias> jau
<f00f-> nesten som eltel, bare eltele?
<f00f-> :p
<Mathias> de ville se hvor mange ganger du kan trø "e" inn i ett kort navn som gir mening
<f00f-> eltele.no bruker forøvrig nesten 30 sekunder på å laste
<Mathias> ikke her :p
<Mathias> sikkert en gal route
<geirha> for øvrig
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> hva var quit reason? :o
<woahman> Ping timeout
<woahman> Thorbjørn Bjørkli vant 3 måneder med gratis internettabonnement fordi han tegnet avtalegiro i desember!
<Mathias> mkey
<blaamann> "Mange av våre eksisterende og tidligere internett-kunder har sin e-postadresse hos oss, men vet ikke dette".
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> mulig å installere ubuntu på en disk i wondows?
<blaamann> Mathias: Har gjort det med Fedora. Dvs installerte Fedora til en USB-disk vha Virtualbox i Windows.
<blaamann> (måtte holde tunga rett i munnen der)
<Mathias> hmm, får prøve det :)
<blaamann> Mathias: Men det var en grunn til at det ble Fedora etter at et eller anna ikke fungerte med Ubuntu. Kanskje rundt detektering av USB-disken eller noe annet...
<Mathias> men kom på en metode
<Mathias> krymp windæsj partisjonen, lag to til, en som akkurat passer til installeren og merke den som bootbar
<blaamann> Dagens tips til Unity lovers (de må finnes de og!) som vil starte utvalgte program uten top-panel/global meny integrering: UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0
<blaamann> navnpåprogram
<blaamann> nytt for meg i alle fall :-/
<geirha> blaamann: Ah, det kan være nyttig av og til. Takker :)
<Mathias> nvm
<malin> f00f-: hva mente du med det der om at en eller annen ikke kunnse se hva du skrev?
<Mathias> får låne en maskin :p
<geirha> malin: noen har satt ham på /ignore
<f00f-> 10:53  IvarB> ./ignore f00f-
<f00f-> 21:48  IvarB> glad jeg har f00f- på ignore jeg
<f00f-> 20:45  IvarB> så f00f- noe? så synd :)
<f00f-> 20:58  IvarB> sa f00f- noe igjen?
<f00f-> 01:12  IvarB> sa f00f- noe? :P
<f00f-> osv
<f00f-> :)
<f00f-> som man kan se så synes han det er veldig gøy, og jeg unner han underholdningen
<malin> aha
<hjd> Mathias: Hva er det egentlige problemet du forsøker å løse? Installasjonsprogrammet til Ubuntu kan fint se om Windows allerede er installert og lage en ny partisjon for Ubuntu.
<Mathias> vet det...
<Mathias> brb
<RoyK> er Fredrik Fyksen her?
<Mathias> hjd: installere ubuntu på en ekstern disk, inni windows
<Mathias> men er ikke nøye nå. fikk det til :p
<hjd> Gjennom Wubi?
<Mathias> wubi fucker vel opp windows sin bootloader?
<Mathias> men herregud så godt med et tastatur
<hjd> Vet ikke, aldri brukt Wubi. Men jeg trodde det var eneste måten å installere fra Windows på?
<Mathias> var liksom det som var hovedproblemet
<Mathias> å installere i windows, uten å fucke opp maskinen
<hjd> Så hvordan løste du det? :) Det kan være relevant for andre i kanalen også som støter på samme problem senere.
<Mathias> hev maskinen ut og brukte en annen
<Mathias> nappet ut disken og koblet den i esataen på en annen maskin med andre ord
<RoyK> fyksen: hei
<fyksen> RoyK, heihei!
<RoyK> mannen bak ubuntunorge.com?
<fyksen> RoyK, Det stemmer.
<RoyK> kudos
<fyksen> Takk! Om du har noe å bidra med, om du ønsker å skrive noen artikkeler e.l. er det bare å ta kontakt.. Det gjelder forøvrig alle er
<fyksen> her*
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ping
<geirha> for øvrig
<RoyK> geirha: ?
<geirha> la til et mellomrom
<sigurdga> geirha: hvorfor det, det blir da ikke riktigere av det?
<geirha> jo
<Mathias> sigurdga:
<Mathias> space nok til en halv setning, eller to, kanskje tre? :o
<sigurdga> hehe
<geirha> http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=for%F8vrig&begge=+&ordbok=bokmaal
<sigurdga> geirha: ser ut som du har rett. men om du absolutt skulle plukke (ikke at jeg ville gjort det) så kunne du ha plukket bort noen bokstaver fra «artikkeler» ;)
<geirha> ulogisk, men sånn er nå språket vårt
<geirha> Det er en type feil man gjør ved et uhell. «Forøvrig» er en feil man gjør fordi det virker mer logisk enn «for øvrig»
<Simira> hva er ubuntunorge.com?
<Simira> huh
<Mathias> åhhhhh, så godt
<geirha> logg av irc når du ser på snuskefilm
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> hører på musikk med ordentlig volum
<Mathias> kan jo skru volumet ekstra godt opp i ubuntu, og med pulseaudio-equalizer blir det bedre
<fyksen> geirha, ubuntunorge.com er en nyhetsside om Ubuntu jeg driver å skriver på.
<geirha> fyksen: Ah, var Simira som spurte, men jeg lurte egentlig på det jeg også. Sida svarte ikke i stad.
<fyksen> Høhh.. Hmms, noen andre som har opplevd at de ikke har fått siden opp? Jeg finner ikke noe som skulle være feil fra servern sin side..
<Mathias> får den opp her
<Mathias> kanskje routing?
<fyksen> Hmm, kan være. Jeg orker ikke se på det nå. Funka både fra hybelen, hjemme og tydeligvis fra dere. Så får dere si ifra om noen ikke finner den :)
<geirha> Altså, den svarer nå, men ikke første gang jeg prøvde; en gang mellom 20 og 21 (tror jeg).
<geirha> Jeg kan for øvrig ikke utelukke at hikken var lokalt hos meg.
<fyksen> geirha,  skjønner :) Da får vi tro det.. Hehe (iallefall for min del ;) )
<RoyK> er det jo-erlend som er admin å ubuntu.no?
<fyksen> RoyK, tror det er Robert Grønning
<RoyK> har han overhodet vært på irc?
<fyksen> Det har jeg ingen formening om. Jeg ble pekt til han av Jo-Erlend når vi snakket om muligheten for nyheter fra Ubuntunorge.com til å haven på ubuntu.no.. Fikk googlet opp epost adressen hans.
<RoyK> vel, middagen fortært, jeg håper at ubuntu.no blir godt
<fyksen> Det var vel i overkant sein middag? ;)
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> våkna sent i dag
<fyksen> Sånn er det. Snudd døgnet litt for mye denne uka selv gitt. Jobber fra 8 i morgen, så det blir hardt liv..
<RoyK> fyksen: om du kana hjelpe til med å få ubuntu.no fram i lyset, så er det stas
<fyksen> Jeg er helt klar for det jeg vettu! Etter mailing med Robert Grønning, skjønte jeg at vi venter på svar fra Ubuntu om vi kan få låne forum hos de.
<Mathias> er 1,9 gb ram konsumert av FF mye? (90 faner + 8 flash-spill)
<Mathias> stabiliserte seg på 1,7 nå
<fyksen> Haha, dæven! 90 faner? :O Hva gjør du?
<Mathias> tester ut ff litt :P
<Mathias> eter også en halvannen kjerne
<malin> f00f-: hva het det der programmet du snakket om til windows som gjør at jeg får grep osv?
<Mathias> malin: cygwin?
<malin> ah, takk Mathias det var det nok
<Mathias> :P
<RoyK> nerder
<RoyK> http://craphound.com/rotn/download/
<RoyK> les
<RoyK> malin: cygwin er fint for å få windows til å funke litt bedre
<malin> ja, så likte tipset og nå skal jeg teste ut. Er i wintendoen litt
<RoyK> cygwin funker fint
<malin> coool
<malin> driver å installerer det nå
<Mathias> husk å installere pong!
<geirha> Mathias: 1.9G virt eller res?
<Mathias> litt sent nå :P
<Mathias> får fyre opp igjen da :P
<geirha> trø inn litt java mens du er igang :P
<Mathias> mest virt :P
<Mathias> ca. dobbelt så mye av res
<Mathias> 1,6 gb, 800 mb
<Mathias> og skal jeg stappe inn java? *fyre opp minecraft*
<geirha> 800M er ganske mye
<geirha> Jeg tenkte i firefox :p
<Mathias> bare installere icedtea først, *plystre og tvinne tomler*
<Mathias> in browser :P
<Mathias> 101 faner oppe da
<geirha> java er veldig lettvekt. Bruker lite minne.
<geirha> Skjønt, det er visst ikke så bra å bruke java for tida. Er visst store
<geirha> , kjente sikkerhetshull
<Mathias> 1,6 gb, 833 mb firefox
<Mathias> 3,8 gb, 452 mb java
<Mathias> btw, unity har en perfekt layout for minecraft :P
<blaamann> fyksen: Mangler du mod_rewrite på ubuntunorge.com?
<blaamann> hvis ikke er permalinks anbefalt
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-26
<sweaty> Noen som har greie på hvorfor alle folk på youtube ble blå etter  at jeg installerte nvidia-kernel og evt hvordan jeg fikser det?
<Mathias> fjern hw accelerating
<Mathias> hmm
<f00f-> wat
<winb> wat
<Mathias> watt
<IvarB> morn
<malin> finnes det en måte å bli kvitt reklamen som gjerne kommer i 10-15 sekunder før videoer på vg-tv, db-tv osv ?
<Mathias> mord
<Mathias> prøvd abp?
<IvarB> hehe
<malin> nei, hva er abp ?
<IvarB> adblock pro
<malin> aha, kan man da gå inn å fjerne ting fra flash-videoer? :)
<malin> ja, det virker i FF
<malin> så får vi se i Opera
<malin> er i Wintendo for tiden :S
<malin> og det er tja, en diger kamel å sluke :) hihi
<IvarB> urk
<IvarB> kameler er vondt
<Aeyoun> Hvem må jeg klø på ryggen for å bli godkjent her? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-no eller Eller her https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-no
<Mathias> Aeyoun: gjerne meg
<Aeyoun> Mathias, kan du godkjenne meg da?
<Mathias> nei, men hadde vært fint om noen hadde klødd meg på ryggen :P
<Aeyoun> Da får jeg ikke helt det jeg ønsket meg ut av transaksjonen. :P
<hjd> Hm, vi har et lite problem hvis folk sitter fast i køen for å bli godkjent i flere måneder uten å vite noe...
<Aeyoun> hjd, jeg mener å huske du be meg mase her inne.
<hjd> sigurdga: Du ser ut til å være en av administratorene i oversetter-gruppa ^
<hjd> Når vi er inne på temaet, er det også en person i køen for ubuntu-no (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-no/+members) Riktignok søkt tidligere denne måneden, men kanskje noe noen kunne komme med en tilbakemelding på.
<hjd> Aeyoun: Ja, det kan stemme. Jeg mener det er et par oversettere her inne.
<hjd> Nå ble jeg morsomt nok meldt inn i oversettergruppa så jeg vet ikke hva som er normal/forventet søknadstid. :p Alt over en måned høres fryktelig lenge ut dog.
<Aeyoun> hjd, hva er formålet med ~ubuntu-no?
<Aeyoun> hjd, hvilken av gruppene fikk du medlemskap i? akkurat nå? :P
 * Aeyoun stikker på postkontoret og plukker opp noe hardware
<hjd> ~ubuntu-no er hovedgruppen og samlingspunktet for det norske teamet (LoCo gruppen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams?action=show&redirect=LoCo). På samme måten som irc-kanalen her, er det et sted å samles for alle i Norge som bruker og/eller bidrar til Ubuntu.
<hjd> Vil tro de fleste som er på Launchpad og har bidratt litt eller har lyst til å bidra kan søke om medlemskap der.
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke hvor aktiv den er strengt tatt, men jeg ser i allefall på den som et slags samlingspunkt for norske brukere og bidragsytere på Launchpad. Vet ikke hvor stor grad vi har av overlapp vi har av brukere der og her på kanalen, men jeg har lyst til å dra igang noe der nykommere som har lyst til å bidra kan diskutere eller spørre folk som har bidratt en stund, dele erfaringer osv.
<hjd> En av tingene jeg mistenker er at det er en god del der ute som sitter på erfaringer og kompetanse som kan være verdifull for andre som har lyst til å bidra :)
<hjd> En god stund tilbake nå, men jeg ble lagt til som medlem i ~ubuntu-l10n-no etter at jeg hadde sendt inn forslag til oversettelser over lengre tid og hjulpet til med et par feilrapporter angående norske oversettelser. Jeg hadde forsåvidt tenkt å søke, men siden jeg sendte inn oversettelsforslag litt sporadisk så jeg det ikke som noe stort problem at de måtte godkjennes av noen andre.
<sigurdga> Aeyoun: Har du oversatt noe mer enn Redshift?
<sigurdga> (jeg er egentlig ikke aktiv som admin lenger, men det er ikke ut som de aktive er så aktive heller)
<Aeyoun> sigurdga, Historisk sett, ja. Kan finne flere referanser fra rundt på nettet i løpet av en halvtime sikkert. Kan ikke huske spesifikt hva så må ty til søk.
<sigurdga> ok. redshift så bra ut, men vanligvis ville jeg likt å ha et eksempel til.
<Aeyoun> sigurdga, https://github.com/akrennmair/newsbeuter/blob/master/po/nb.po
<sigurdga> eneste kommentaren på redshift (og det er så vanlig at jeg sier det her) er at det er fint om du bruker norske anførselstegn
<Aeyoun> «»?
<sigurdga> engelsk bruker " og ' for å nøste, men vi har «» og kan nøste enda mer
<sigurdga> ja
<hjd> sigurdga: Jeg var ikke sikker på hvor aktiv du var, men jeg visste jeg hadde sett brukernavnet ditt her inne. Så også at et par andre adminer (som jeg vet har vært veldig aktive) ikke ser ut til å ha gjort noe på Launchpad på et par måneder, og jeg tror heller ikke jeg har sett de på irc :/
<Aeyoun> Jeg viste ikke før for et par dager siden hvordan jeg skrev det i Ubuntu. Eneste grunnen til at det ikke ble brukt før. ;)
<sigurdga> Aeyoun: gnome, kde, debian, skolelinux++ bruker ca de samme standardene, og de følges stort sett
<Aeyoun> sigurdga, dette var gammelt som fy, men: http://archives.seul.org/or/cvs/Feb-2007/msg00084.html
<Aeyoun> (Tor project website)
<sigurdga> hjd: jeg har ikke noe imot å trå til når jeg har tid, og i dag er den dagen jeg har tid til sånt. men ansvaret er egentlig ikke mitt lenger.
<sigurdga> Aeyoun: du skal slippe å lete fram mer :)
<Aeyoun> Herregud så mye rart jeg har oversatt.
<Aeyoun> Camino!? Gjorde jeg virkelig det? År og dag siden, men likevel.
<sweaty> Noen som har greie på hvorfor alle folk på youtube ble blå etter at jeg installerte nvidia-kernel og evt hvordan jeg fikser det?
<sigurdga> sweaty: det er et kjent problem, og jeg vet at flere som er her til vanlig kan svare på det
<sigurdga> men det kan hende du finner det med google først
<hjd> Så du forslaget før idag? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/26/%23ubuntu-no.html
<sweaty> hjd: aha, nei takk!
<Aeyoun> Jeg har også blå folk. Synes det er morsomt.
<hjd> Vel, det ser ut som det er et par andre alternativer http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue (merk: jeg har ikke forsøkt noen av dem selv, siden jeg ikke har problemet)
<hjd> Jeg vet malin slet med det samme en stund, men vet ikke hvordan hun fikset det.
<sigurdga> jeg har også fikset det en gang, men husker ikke hvordan
<Aeyoun> Hvem kan godkjenne meg i https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-no?
<hjd> Aeyoun: hvis du sjekker listen over medlemmer ser det ut som det kun er en administrator i gruppen.
<RoyK> http://nrkbeta.no/2013/01/25/hack-deg-til-mediemakt-pa-1-2-3/
<geirha> heh, while [ true ]; do
<geirha> noen har lært seg bash via google
<f00f-> høres ut som et lurt sted å gå hvis man vil lære noe
<geirha> RoyK: Gikk det fortere ved å bruke python-tråder?
<geirha> python-tråder er jo generelt ganske ubrukelige, siden de typisk kjøres i sekvens
<RoyK> gikk *mye* fortere, siden sånne polls normalt tar lang tid per post
<Aeyoun> Hva i allverden betyr understreken i denne strengen? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gufw-developers/gui-ufw/gufw-13.04/view/head:/data/ui/main.ui#L158 Skal den oversettes?
<RoyK> sikkert en skriveleif
<Aeyoun> Det er flere strenger som inneholder understrek midt i eller foran ordet.
<RoyK> da vet nok utviklerne av systemet noe om det, tenker jeg :P
<Aeyoun> Han er så…entusiastisk. Er rent slitsomt.
<geirha> Aeyoun: det er mnemonic
<hjd> alt+n vil aktiver valget
<hjd> alt+m, sorry
<geirha> understreken sier at følgende bokstav kan brukes til å velge denne
<hjd> Som kan være litt utfordrende for oversetting, siden tilgjengelige bokstaver kan endre seg fra språk til språk, og du gjerne vil ha en unik en for valgene som er tilgjengelig i et gitt skjermbild
<hjd> e
<geirha> De er ganske her å få til. Du må oversette alle i samme "bolk", deretter finne ut hvilke unike bokstaver du kan sette som mnemonic (har vi noe godt norsk ord for det mon tro?)
<geirha> *ganske herk
<geirha> /me er treig
<geirha> I kde-applikasjoner brukes ofte & istedenfor _
<sigurdga> Ja. Det viktigste er ikke å bruke samme _ foran samme bokstav som i originalen, men at man set på menyen i sammenheng, og bruker bedre alternativer på norsk.
<winb> RoyK: piggdekk var en suksess :-)
<winb> RoyK: Men jeg kledde på meg alt for mue klær
<fyksen> Hva bedriver så Ubuntu-no lørdagskvelden med?
<geirha> parser xml
<fyksen> Høres ut som en helkveld det!
<geirha> Nah, ferdig.
<fyksen> Jaja, sånn er det :)
<geirha> bygger nå døgnlig http://folk.ntnu.no/geirha/bashguide.pdf  av  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide  hvis den er endret
<geirha> måtte lære meg xslt *grøsse*
<RoyK> winb: heh - det er vanlig - du fryser bare de første minuttene ;)
<RoyK> winb: hvilke dekk valgte du?
<fyksen> Hauu, ser ut som hardt liv! Dog kan jeg melde om minst like hardt liv her, da jeg måtte bli igjen på voers. Siden jeg skal på jobb klokken 8 morgen.
<RoyK> på en søndag?
<geirha> klokka 8 på en søndag? det er jo det eneste som er verre en klokka 8 på en mandag
<fyksen> hehe, jobber på kundesenteret til telenor.. Hjelper folk som har skrevet feil pin x3 kvelden før
<fyksen> Søndag morgen er egentlig ganske morsom å jobbe.. Flyter av fyllenerver :p
<RoyK> mandag skal jeg begynne dagen på personverngreie på litteraturhuset
<fyksen> RoyK,  hva jobber du med?
<RoyK> sånne datamaskiner
<RoyK> hos hioa.no
<RoyK> ansvarlig for it-hjelp til FoU
<fyksen> Åja, slekke datamaskiner ja? Hehe..  Hørtes ikke ærst ut det da :)
<fyksen> FoU?
<RoyK> forskning og utvikling
<fyksen> Allright da? :)
<RoyK> diverse forskningsprosjekter, sikker lagring av sensitive data, mediastrømming av forelesninger, noen hundre terabyte med lagring, noen hundre vm-er, diverse
<RoyK> dvs, er vel bare 150 vm-er så langt...
<RoyK> https://www.datatilsynet.no/Nyheter/2013/Vi-tar-tempen-pa-personvernet/
<RoyK> men den her må jeg få med meg
<fyksen> hahaha, herlig da "Hvordan er personvernsituasjonen for Ola og Kari Nordmann anno 2013?"
<fyksen> hahaha, herlig da "Hvordan er personvernsituasjonen for Ola og Kari Nordmann anno 2013?"
<RoyK> tror datatilsynets inviterte kan fortelle litt ;)
<fyksen> Hehe, skal ikke se bort ifra det nei :)
<RoyK> men som sagt, jeg jobber med sikker lagring av pasientinfo og sånt, så da er det greit å holde seg litt oppdatert
<fyksen> Ahh skjønner. Jeg forstod det først som om du gjorde litt "narr" av det, fordi det virket ganske basic i invitasjonen. Og du tross alt driver med ganske sensitiv informasjon
<RoyK> ja, og er i overkant opptatt av personvern
<RoyK> vet ikke helt om det seminaret er nødvendig for jobben jeg gjør, men sjefen sa det var greit, og det er gratis lønsj...
<fyksen> Gratisk lønsj høres ut som en plan det! Hva synes du som er "i overkant opptatt av personvern" om unity som rapporterer til Amazon da?
<RoyK> ikke bra
<RoyK> men - bruker ikke ubutnu på desktop
<fyksen> RoyK, hva bruker du på desktop?
<RoyK> os x
<RoyK> har etpar mac-er og bruker dem til vanlige ting
<RoyK> bruker linux til serverting og arm og sånt
<fyksen> Hehe, skjønner : )
<fyksen> Er det noe spessiel grunn til at du ikke bruker ubuntu på desktop?
<RoyK> mac funker bare bedre
<fyksen> Hvordan da?
<RoyK> null pes med drivere, og litt programvare som lightroom som funker
<RoyK> os x funker veldig bra. ubuntu funker også bra, men det er alltids kløn med å få til det ene eller det andre
<winb> RoyK: hakkapeelita med 240 pigg 28"
<RoyK> winb: hehe - hybrid?
<winb> RoyK: ja
<fyksen> RoyK, Ser den. Dog skal det sies at det har blitt enklere for oss 'ikkedødelige' med årene også :)
<RoyK> kjører 26" selv, feite dekk med 296 pigg
<RoyK> hybrid er snadder på asfalt
<RoyK> men jeg liker å kunne ta en tur gjennom skauen på vei hjem fra jobb og kanskje en sti
<RoyK> der funker ikke hybridene så bra
<winb> Jeg valgte bort terengsykkelen siden jeg bare sykler på gang og sykkelveier
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> hva slags terrengsykkel har du?
<fyksen> Har en følelse av at dere bor i litt annet strøk en  det jeg gjør :P
<RoyK> fyksen: heh - hva slags strøk bor du i?
<winb> RoyK: "en gammel gul en fra 1999"
<fyksen> Hehe, tja. Det er ikke snakk om hybrid dekk iallefall :P Jeg kommer fra Vang i Hamar, altså 0,5 km unna der det er NM på ski nå.. Men bor nå og studere på Gjøvik
<RoyK> hvorfor da spørsmål om strøk?
<RoyK> det er jo vinter her nede også...
<winb> De har sikkert ikke sykkelstier
<RoyK> i gjøvik er det endel sykkelstier
<fyksen> I gjøvik er det noen sykkelstier, men fra a-b i området har det lite for seg å ta sykkelstiene. Og hybrid dekk er relativt håpløst i oppoverbakkene mot høyskolen
<RoyK> winb: har en ny sykkel hengende i et stativ her - karbonramme fra kina, xt-gir, slx-bremser, reba-gaffel, heimelaga hjul
<winb> nice
<winb> kinarammer har gode rykter på seg ,)
<RoyK> fyksen: tror hybriddekk er rimelig håpløst opp mot grefsen også
<RoyK> bedre med suomi 296-pigg
<fyksen> hehe, alt er vel bedre med pigg?
<RoyK> dekka veier 1kg stykket
<RoyK> så det er tungt
<RoyK> menmen - det kommer en vår om ikke så lenge
<winb> Sykkeldekk 240-300 pigger. Lastebildekk 110-120 piger per dekk ca ?
<RoyK> winb: de fleste rammer lages i kina uansett...
<fyksen> Håper da det. Det er så kaldt å trene ute omdagen.. Dog gjør det, det mer lov å sitte inne med en akuvitt og skrive nyheter da :)
<RoyK> winb: noe sånt ;)
<RoyK> winb: kjøpte fra aliexpress.com - mye fint på ebay også
<RoyK> karbonramme til 2-3k er ikke så dårlig
<RoyK> kjøper du noe i butikk fra Scott eller noe, får du ikke ei ramme for under 10k
<RoyK> og kvaliteten er ikke nødvendigvis fem ganger bedre ;)
<Aeyoun> «Slik er spilling i Linux» — http://www.gamer.no/artikler/133823/slik-er-spilling-i-linux/
<Atluxity> god start når ord #4 er "gratisalternativet"
<fyksen> Dog er det presse.. Vi er ikke akkurat bortskjemt med det.
<Atluxity> sant nok
<Atluxity> alt i alt ikke en halv-dårlig artikkel
<Atluxity> åja, det er en side nr 2
<Atluxity> jaja, ikke så ille
<fyksen> Atluxity, absolutt ikke ille. Veldig fair egentlig. Og hele artikkelen var en "det kommer mer, og det kommer til å være awesome". Jeg satt iallefall igjen med den følelsen etter jeg leste den.
 * RoyK gir fyksen noen minuspoeng for å bruke engelske låneord
<IvarB> trolololo
<IvarB> hei RoyK
<RoyK> hue
<RoyK> hei
<RoyK> IvarB: det er ikke å trolle å bjeffe om andres språkbruk ;)
<IvarB> hvem troller nå da? :P
<RoyK> ingen, tror jeg
<Atluxity> :P
<IvarB> hmm jeg har vist uvitende og ufrivillig startet på movember igjen
<f00f-> visst
<IvarB> hvist
<IvarB> mente jeg
<fyksen> IvarB, har du bart å vise til?
<RoyK> visst, kanskje ;)
<RoyK> tror ikke det er et ord som hvist i ordboka http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=hvist&ordbok=bokmaal
<Atluxity> skal ikke tro på alt som står i ordboka
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-27
<RoyK> tror mer på det som står i ordboka enn hva diverse folk på irc babler om
<RoyK> fagfolk vet normalt mye om hva de driver med, og ordboka er skrevet av fagfolk, mange ...
<RoyK> Atluxity: eller mener du at meningemann er flinkere enn folk som har studert noe i et  tiår?
<Atluxity> språk blir definert av dem som bruker det
<Atluxity> ikke av en komite med flinke(tm) mennesker
<RoyK> tja, vi har folk som har studert språk i noen tiår som faktisk forstår ting
<RoyK> å gi til den den jevne fjortis å bestemme norsk språk, blir litt teit
<Atluxity> å anse den gjennomsnitslige språkbruker som fjortis blir også litt teit
<f00f-> RoyK er sånn når han blir sinna
<RoyK> f00f-: jeg er ikke sint
<RoyK> Atluxity: det jeg mener, er at du skal gi til fagfolk å bestemme
<RoyK> Atluxity: vil du be bygningsarbeidere om hjelp til å sette opp serverparken din?
<f00f-> why not
<f00f-> det de ikke finner ut av selv kan de google seg frem til
<f00f-> :p
 * RoyK ignorerer f00f- 
<Atluxity> sammenligningen din feiler, det å sette opp en serverpark er avansert. språk derimot er dagligdags, noe vi gjør hver deg. Jeg lar ikke en komite bestemme hvordan jeg skal sitte, eller gå, heller
<Atluxity> *dag
<RoyK> Atluxity: eh - språk er ganske kompliserte greier
<f00f-> kan være
<Atluxity> det er å gå riktig også
<RoyK> nei
<Atluxity> du tar også fei
<Atluxity> *feil
<f00f-> hva med kropsspråk, hvilket organ er øverste myndighet for sånt?
<f00f-> :p
<Atluxity> men det går fint
<RoyK> det er for mange dumme folk på kloden
<Atluxity> og slike når vi bunnen i enhver diskusjon på irc
<Atluxity> *slik
<Atluxity> pokker da
<RoyK> og mange av dem liker å tenke at de smarte folka er dummere enn dem selv
<Atluxity> skriver som en elefant
<Atluxity> jeg har også den "I see dumb people" t-skjorta
<RoyK> håper du ikke ser deg i speilet
<Atluxity> tar ikke lang tid på brukerstøtte før man mister trua på folket
<f00f-> for ikke å snakke om hvor fort man mister troen på folk etter å ha vært i kontakt med brukerstøtte el.l.
<f00f-> :p
<Atluxity> :P
<RoyK> jo mindre du kan, jo mer skeptisk blir du mot folk som kan noe
<Atluxity> uansett, en ordbok er ikke autorativ ;)
<RoyK> evt autoritativ
<Atluxity> det sier ordboka også, men jeg sier autorativ
<RoyK> lær deg litt norsk først, du
<RoyK> så kan vi snakkes senere
<Atluxity> virker som folk forstår meg helt fint
<f00f-> RoyK kan lære deg nårsk
<RoyK> ja, folk forstår meg om jeg skriver
<RoyK> jæ vill pulle dammer
<RoyK> men det er ikke så vakkert
<f00f-> pull them bitches
<RoyK> det er finere å være litt mer eksakt, bruke språket riktig
<f00f-> men du har jo en del feil i CV-en din, selv om du påstår å være fryktelig opptatt av korrekt språk og slikt :p
<Atluxity> du vet at den norsken som vi synes er helt normal i dag, ville virket utrolig slaskete for 40-50 år siden
<Atluxity> lol f00f-
<Atluxity> f00f-: har du virkelig?
<f00f-> har jeg hva?
<Atluxity> sett i cv-en?
<f00f-> ja
<RoyK> cv?
<RoyK> hm
<Atluxity> RoyK: du ignorerte han faktisk? :P
<Atluxity> 01:16:34         f00f- | men du har jo en del feil i CV-en din, selv om du påstår å være fryktelig opptatt av korrekt språk og slikt :p
<RoyK> f00f-: jaha, hvor da?
<RoyK> f00f-: takk for svar om du kan påpeke noen feil...
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg er feilfri jeg heller...
<f00f-> http://pastebin.com/ATRrpkgc
<RoyK> greia er vel bare at jeg prøver å bruke språket mitt så godt som mulig
<RoyK> ingen grammatikalske feil der, tror jeg
<RoyK> men takk for innspill
<Atluxity> :)
<RoyK> f00f-: takk for innspill. når det gjelder den uformelle greia, så velger jeg å beholde den, siden det er sånn jeg er
<RoyK> ellers var det litt paranteskødd der, takk for det
<RoyK> å være krampeprofesjonell er ikke helt min greie
<fyksen> Her koser vi oss med en givende diskusjon ser jeg :)
<Atluxity> løser verdensproblemer
<Atluxity> jeg tester ny wm, awesome
<Mathias> fyfaen
<Atluxity> såpass
<Mathias> tror jeg begynner å få haldbetennelse
<RoyK> multiresistente streptokokker! de kryper oppi ræva på deg
<Mathias> utvilsomt
<RoyK> testa forresten en liten ting med linux raid i dag
<Mathias> å?
<Mathias> fortell
<RoyK> satte opp et raid-5 på to disker, bytta med større disker med mdadm --fail
<RoyK> utvida raidet med mdadm --grow
<RoyK> utvida lvm på toppen med pvextend
<RoyK> funker fett
<RoyK> prøvde å konvertere til raid-6 og nappa ut noen virtuelle disker for å teste
<RoyK> funker
<Mathias> bra da
<RoyK> har jo hjemmeserver med raild-6, men ville teste litt herjing
<RoyK> neste test er å korrumpere en disk eller to
<Mathias> bare å bestikke de
<RoyK> vm
<RoyK> så tror jeg må leke litt med dd
<Mathias> /dev/random ?
<RoyK> ja, men lit skip og sånt
<RoyK> litt usikker på hvordan jeg bare kan overskriver no i midten av en dev
<RoyK> som er ei fil
<Mathias> hmm, du kan velge hvilke blokker som skal dø
<RoyK> kanskje notrunc
<RoyK> skrive over noen blokker hist og her
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> mrn
<Mathias> Samlet: 4795,00 NOK
<Mathias> har gått endel penger på vps og domener :o
<Mathias> og dere sover vel fortsatt?
 * Mathias smeller med pisken
<RoyK> Mathias: vps hvor?
<Mathias> multihost
<RoyK> virka bare litt mye...
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> par år med domene + noen nye + vps i halvannet år
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> hva bruker du vps-en til?
<Mathias> irc, web, andre ting som trenger en stabil boks, freeshell :P
<f00f-> skulle fått mange år med vps og shit for 5000 penger :p
<malin> jeg kan sjekke opp det med blåfolk når jueg kommer hjem igjenh
<RoyK> ?
<hjd> blå folk i flashvideor, I presume.
<Aeyoun> Mathias, hvorfor har du det ikke bare på en lokal maskin? det koster vel 5000 NOK for ditt behov også blir det en engangskostnad.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: er litt greit å la andre ta seg av backup og sånt, da, samt at han kanskje ikke har den feteste båndbredden hjemme...
<Aeyoun> N… Jeg vil ikke at andre skal ta i dataene mine. At all.
<Aeyoun> Get off my LAN!
<Atluxity> vel.. jeg tok nettopp i litt av dataen din
<Mathias> RoyK: ar 45 mbit da
<Mathias> Aeyoun: liker at den er i norge, på flere plasser, der hvor den ikke kan brenne opp, og at jeg kan plage noen andre når den tryner
<Aeyoun> Du kan godt ha krypterte sikkerhetskopier andre steder. Og gjerne i Norge. (Norske arbeidsplasser og alt det der.) Meeen å ha plain-text ikke-kryptert service delen utenfro eget hjem og kontroll, eeeeh. nei.
<RoyK> spørs jo hvor paranoid du er
<Mathias> sikkerhetskopiering overlater jeg til ubuntu one og dropbox :P
<Mathias> ubuntu one til minecraft og spill, dropbox til viktige greier
<RoyK> Mathias: funker dårlig om du har etpar terabyte :P
<Mathias> jau
<RoyK> dvs, funker sikkert, men blir litt dyrt
<Mathias> koster faktisk ikke så jævla mye for et par tb på dropbox
<Atluxity> ikke mange privatpersoner som trenger backup av terrabytes
<Mathias> men filmer og sånt er det ikke nøye med
<Mathias> bare å laste ned på nytt, hvis man ikke har sett den
<RoyK> Atluxity: tera == milliard, terra == jord ;)
<Aeyoun> Det er sikkert litt interesseoverlapp her: kan noen anbefale en veldig polished SSH klient for Android? Har vært bortskjemt med http://panic.com/prompt/
<Mathias> tær-Ra-bites
<Mathias> Aeyoun: irssi connectbot? :P
<RoyK> connectbot funker jo
<Mathias> krasjer hos meg avogtil, den liker ikke at man flyr mellom wifi og 3g et par ganger veldig fort
 * RoyK bruker bare irssi
<Mathias> IRSSI OR DIE!
<IvarB> ingen som bruker weechat her?
<RoyK> malin bruker vel weechat, tror jeg
<Aeyoun> VXConnectBot faller ikke inn under kategorien «polished.»
<geirha> og meg
<RoyK> ikke så nøye hva man bruker, egentlig, bare det virker...
<Aeyoun> Mathias, du kan ha dataene lagret hvor pokker du vil, men du har vel kryptert det?
<IvarB> geirha: hva er fordelene?
<Aeyoun> Duplicity er ganske enkel til sånt.
<IvarB> i forhold til irssi
<Mathias> Aeyoun: kryptert i tillegg til dropbox/ubuntu one? nei
 * RoyK bruker crashplan
<Mathias> jeg er ikke så paranoid
<Aeyoun> Mathias, så du lagrer ~/.ssh/keystothekingdom i plain-text hos Dropbox?
<geirha> IvarB: Stort sett får du dem til å gjøre de samme tinga, men weechat er litt enklere å konfigurere.
<Mathias> det gjør jeg ikke
<IvarB> geirha: ok, er weechat like oversensitiv i conf fila?
<Mathias> de ligger spredd på alle boksene mine
<Aeyoun> Sikker? ~/.mozilla/firefox/profile/*.dat da? ;)
<Mathias> og mister jeg dem husker jeg alltid consolepassordet :P
<geirha> IvarB: oversensitiv?
<Mathias> Aeyoun: ikke de
<Aeyoun> Mye data du ikke tenker over. Derfor man bør kryptere alt.
<Mathias> men har ff sync til firefox-stuff
<IvarB> geirha: irssi kan jo feile spetakulært hvis config fila er litt på tryne
<geirha> IvarB: I weechat gjør du helst all konfigurasjon i klienten; du trenger ikke redigere filer
<RoyK> crypt-home og crypt-tmp holder vel til det meste
<IvarB> geirha: samme som irssi mao.
<Mathias> IvarB: men man endrer ikke conf for hånd
<IvarB> pyser
<Aeyoun> Så du lagrer passord hos Mozilla? Stoler du på de da?
<Aeyoun> Jeg stoler ikke engang på min egen arbeidsgiver til å lagre passord i Opera Link. Selv om jeg vet det er kryptert med trust-noboddy approch (host kan ikke lese passordene uten originalpassordet som ikke er lagret noested av provider).
<Aeyoun> Anyhow, androidanbefalinger for erstattninger til Instacast (podkasts) og Prompt (SSH) mottas med takk. :)
<Mathias> Aeyoun: som jeg sa, jeg er ikke så jævla paranoid
<IvarB> Aeyoun: har brukt Pocket Cast før
<IvarB> men ikke så mye nå for tiden
<Aeyoun> IvarB, jeg brukte de på iOS før. Men de gjør parsing av RSS på deres servere (paranoid, vet du) og de hadde mye problemer som ingen av andre podfetchere har. Så falt ut med de og gikk over til Instacast.
<Aeyoun> IvarB, hvorfor bruker du de ikke lengre?
<IvarB> har ikke tid :)
<sigurdga> Aeyoun: jeg har giddi å betale for beyondpod
<sigurdga> og er ikke helt fornøyd med connectbot (ssh), men har ikke finni noe bedre
<malin> IvarB: jeg bruker weechat :)
<IvarB> hm det er et utenlandsnummer som ringer til tlf'n min 2-5 ganger hver eneste dag
<IvarB> har holdt på siden før jul
<IvarB> hva burde jeg gjøre?
<f00f-> teleoperatøren kan sikkert sperre nummeret, om du ikke kan gjøre det på telefonen selv
<IvarB> har sperret det i telefonen ja
<IvarB> men det er irriterende at det dukker opp i samtaleloggen uansett
<IvarB> har sendt en mail til operatør nå
<Aeyoun> IvarB, jeg fikk en drøss fra Microsoft recruitment. De ringte hver dag i oktober fra diverse nummere rundt om i Europa. Ble ganske pissed etter hvert.
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-22
<Mathias> mulig å rebinde noen taster?
<Mathias> ser at ikke alle kombinasjonene blir brukt, (i.e. altgr+(shift+)N
<Malinux> kan jeg: sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY/<navn på backup av disken>.img    ?
<Malinux> skal lage et speil av en disk, så hun som eier den kan gå igjennomd en på maskina si
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-23
<geirha> nei, du må nok montere opp et filesystem på /dev/sdY
<Malinux>  geirha: oppdaget det etter å ha knota litt :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-25
<RoyK> Malinux: takker ;)
<Malinux> :)
 * RoyK hører på rachmaninov
<geirha> nummer 3?
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-26
<RoyK> derrja
<Malinux> japp
<sigurdga> gratulerer
<RoyK> sigurdga: ?
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-20
<Aeyoun> Windows 10 event klokken 18 norsk tid. http://www.microsoft.com/windows10story
<Aeyoun> Ehm. I morgen, altså. (Jeg kan ha bommet litt på datoen.)
<Malinux> hm, ok
<IvarB> Windows 10 is opensource - Linux kernel based and MS will give full support going forward to best integrate their line of products with linux.
<IvarB> *krysser fingra*
<Aeyoun> IvarB: ikke umulig.
<Aeyoun> De er jo tross alt cloud first om dagen.
<RoyK> ganske umulig :P
<alexstrand7-o> noen som vet hvorfor ikke Ubuntu klarer å koble til mtp systemet på mobilen min som er en Sony Xperia Z1 compact?
<IvarB> mtp?
<alexstrand7-o> media transfer protocol, det er det systemet man har musikk og bilder på mobilen
<alexstrand7-o> har internt og eksternt minne på den mobilen, kan koble til eksternt minne (mikro sd) via minnekortleser men sliter med å koble til internt minne, for det er det som er innebygd i mobilen
<IvarB> sjekket innstillinger på tlf?
<alexstrand7-o> ja
<alexstrand7-o> fungerer fint på Windows, men ikke linux
<alexstrand7-o> rart for Samsung mobiler klarer å koble seg til automatisk og dem kjører samme system
<IvarB> lenge siden jeg har holdt på med det der, mener å huske at den dukker opp som 2 enheter
<IvarB> ?
<IvarB> uansett... jeg har ikke peil dessverre
<alexstrand7-o> er det ingen andre her som kan svare på det?
<IvarB> kanskje spørre på #android ellerno?
<alexstrand7-o> kanskje, for de bruker noe av det samme driverne som Nexus, og da kan det godt hende dem vet om det, så takk for forslaget
<alexstrand7-o> jeg mente Sony bruker de samme driverne som nexus
 * RoyK misliker folk som bare spør og ikke engang gidder å si takk før de stikker
<IvarB> han takket jo for forslaget?
<Malinux> RoyK:
<Malinux> 19:40:35 alexstrand7-o | kanskje, for de bruker noe av det samme driverne som Nexus, og da kan det godt hende dem vet om det, så takk for forslaget
<RoyK> ok...
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> fort gjort å overse
<Malinux> jeg kom på noe lurt
<Malinux> hvordan man kan lage et kjøleskap som fyller seg selv
<Malinux> når teleportering blir vanlig og mulig
<Malinux> så kan man ha et kjøleskap som er confet opp til å motta matvarer fra noen på bestemte plasser i kjøleskapet :) og man bare abonerer på en matvareløsning
<Malinux> samme måten kan man få toner og sånt til printere
<Malinux> og det er ørten andre muligheter :)
<RoyK> Malinux: er du med på lørdag? vernissage på sagene - bilder som Liv og andre har laga?
<Malinux> ah nei. jeg skal på 70mm-festivalen den dagen jeg, selv om det sikkert er jippy
<Malinux> jippo, med så diger oppløsning, men gleder meg i alle fall
<Mathias> Malinux: hvorfor ikke 70Mm?
<Malinux> mega millimeter?
<Malinux> Megamillimeter pr. sekund :p
<Mathias> megameter
<IvarB> varm, kald, varm, kald,
<IvarB> varm, kald,
<IvarB> varm, kald,
<IvarB> varm, kald,
<IvarB> varm, kald,
<IvarB> varm, kald,
<IvarB> varm, kald,
<IvarB> varm, kald,
<IvarB> faens DRIT
<IvarB> hater å være syk
<Mathias> IvarB: da får du enten sitte i en sauna, eller sitte her inne
<Mathias> da svitsjer du ikke mellom å være varm eller kald :D
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-21
<Aeyoun> Windows 10 pressekonferansen om ti minutter. http://www.microsoft.com/windows10story
<Aeyoun> (Got to keep up with the competition!)
<RoyK> lytter til pressekonferansen om win10 og prøver å ikke spy
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> heldgvis stoppa den
<RoyK> strømminga funka ikke
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Hvor langt kom du? Hologrammene?
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-22
<AndyOslo> Noen med litt peiling på Debian her
<AndyOslo> ?
 * RoyK kan litt
<AndyOslo> Prøver å finne ut av hvordan jeg skal få et Intel 7260 wlan kort kort til å fungere
<AndyOslo> har funnet den rette firmwaren, men finner ikke helt ut hvordan jeg skal få den til å loade
<RoyK> aner ikke...
<RoyK> prøvd #debian?
<AndyOslo> Har prøvd #debian-no, men kansje den engelske kanalen er bedere
<RoyK> mer folk der
<RoyK> AndyOslo: ja, du trenger kanskje ei backport-kjerne
<Mathias> AndyOslo: hvilken kjerne kjører du?
<AndyOslo> Mathias: Fiksa problemet med WLAN :)
<sigurdga> AndyOslo: Var det enkelt?
<RoyK> sigurdga: Malinux posta denne på #ubuntu-no-offtopic https://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi
<RoyK> er jo strengt tatt litt offtopic å spørre om debian-ting her inne ;)
<Malinux> egentig, men kanskje man burde kalle seg debian-ubuntu eller noe
<Malinux> jeg bruker jo debian på server nå
<RoyK> debuntu
<Mathias> ubuntuian
<AndyOslo> Mathias: Ja, det var enkelt når jeg først fikk løsningen
<Mathias> hihi, det er ofte det
<AndyOslo> Det er bra dette ikke er den maskinen jeg bruker primært :)
<AndyOslo> Men jeg trengte noen nye utfordringer på IT fronten :)
<AndyOslo> Neste gang skal jeg prøve å installere Windows 98 på den :-P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> Mathias: fikk du sparka liv i skiten?
<Mathias> mm
<Mathias> den trengte bare et spark i usb-en
<RoyK> kjøkkentermometeret mitt mista visst sensoren som hang ut av vinduet
<RoyK> kabelbrudd
<RoyK> så bestilte noen sånne som du bruker
<Mathias> woho
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-23
<blaamann> Trur eg satser på Daily 15.04 på nye bærbare til min far.
<geirha> hvorfor ikke 14.04?
<blaamann> Helt ny Lenovo så vil ha siste mulige kjerne. Har lest om noen USB problemer med 14.04 uten å vite om 15.04 fikser disse, men kan teste med live versjon først selvfølgelig.
<blaamann> Han fikk fnatt av W8. Kom lasset ned med crapware og en bunch med program som startet av seg selv og poppet opp med den ene og den andre påminnelsen.
<blaamann> Rett og slett alt for forvirrende og lite brukervennlig for eldre folk å få en slik PC idag IMHO
<Mathias> win8 er ubrukervennlig
<Mathias> i.e. du må være veldig sær for å like det :P
<IvarB> ubrukervennelig... hrmm jaja
<Aeyoun> Windows 10 ser faktisk bedre ut. Kontrollpanelet er fjernet så man har ikke to separate ting lengre. Pc Settings kan nå faktisk stille på ting.
<Aeyoun> Blir spennende å se den store preview-oppdateringen neste uke.
<Aeyoun> Mer brukervennlig Linux kan man se i http://www.linuxdeepin.com/index.en.html
<IvarB> Win10 ser faktisk ikke så ille ut nei
<IvarB> blir vel å "oppgradere" til det på win7 pc'n... siden det er gratis :P
<Aeyoun> Legg merke til sidepanelet på screenshotsiden til Deepin.
<IvarB> mhm
<Aeyoun> Spennende nyvinning jeg egentlig føler burde ha kommet ut av GNOME.
<Aeyoun> Jeg tror jeg kommer til å skifte mer tilbake til Windows. Gimmicky som bare av det, men jeg vil ha hologrammer i stua. «Hjælp mæ Obivann! Du æ mitt ænaste håp!»
<IvarB> hehe
<Aeyoun> Mathias: Windows 8 er bare vanskeligstilt. Den har litt lærebortvansker.
<Mathias> den lider også av idiotisk design
<RoyK> blaamann: 14.04 har jo 3.16 - holder ikke det?
<blaamann> Kanskje, men nå er 15.04 Alpha 2 med 3.18 installert (dual boot). Så får vi bare håpe at det ikke er alt for ustabilt.
<RoyK> "alpha" og "ikke altfor ustabilt" i samme setning... ikke bra
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-24
<arve> noen som vet om prisene på elfa er oppgitt med eller uten mva?
<arve> ah, nevermind. På en av undesidene fant jeg “Alle priser i NOK eks. mva.”
<Mathias> synd elfa stengte den butikken de hadde i oslo
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-25
<RoyK> Mathias: ja... var jo den eneste detaljisten av småkomponenter, selv om de var dyre
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-29
<RaidGhost> Hvordan setter man opp ubuntu sånn at openvpn ikke overstyrer trafikk inn ut fra nettverkskortet?
<Mathias> det er openvpn som styrer det
<Mathias> la meg google litt
<Mathias> https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/IgnoreRedirectGateway
<Mathias> det skal inn i .ovpn/.conf-fila du bruker til å peke den mot en server
<RaidGhost> Vil det si at jeg kan si at lokal trafikken ikke skal gå gjennom VPN men kun inn / ut trafikken mot Internett?
<RaidGhost> For når vpn starter ved oppstart. Så er maskinen unåbar fra lokalnettverket.
<Mathias> hmm
<RaidGhost> Måtte stoppe vpn for å få svar fra lokalnettverket
<Mathias> hmm, rart
<Mathias> den jeg ga ber openvpn om å ikke endre route (i.e. hvor trafikken mot internettet havner)
<Mathias> RoyK: har du peiling?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: du bør ikke gjøre det...
<RoyK> RaidGhost: poenget med å kjøre all trafikk gjennom VPN, er å unngå at maskina kompromitteres og vips har angriperen tilgang til innsida av vpn-nettet
<RoyK> RaidGhost: CIA ble hacka på den måten for 10ish år sida
<RoyK> RaidGhost: men hvis du virkelig vil, er det bare å fikle litt med rutingtabellen - det er den som bestemmer
<RoyK> ip route ...
<RoyK> (evt bare route hvis du er skikkelig old school)
<Ziggurat> Har touchscreen kalibrasjons data i /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ,må logge meg inn før det starter å funke. hvordan får jeg dette til å fungere før jeg logger inn?
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-30
<catopett_> Noen våkne her da?
<geirha> *gjeeeeeesp*
<catopett_> Noen våkne her da?
<catopett_> Hvem er "peer"?
<geirha> Det er han som driver og resetter tilkoblingene til folk
<catopett_> ok ?
<Malinux> ja. Han har holdt på med det siden jeg startet opp på irc i 97-ish. Så han der peer er en gammel traver rett og slett
<catopett_> [Kallenavn] Kallenavnet  er i bruk fra før, forsøk et annet.
<catopett_> Jeg har skrevet rett identifisering og får denne meldingen når jeg prøver å bruke nicket mitt
<catopett_> Noen her som skal til "the gathering"?
<geirha> Det er en kommando du kan skrive for å kaste ut den andre som har kallenavnet ditt, men husker den ikke i farten
<geirha> /msg nickserv ghost
<geirha> og så /nick catopett
<catopett_> I try
<geirha> Mh, begge er deg
<geirha> du er tilkobla irc to ganger
<catopett_> ?
<catopett_> Ok, sant
<catopett_> Fant ut av at jeg også brukte XChat
<geirha> :)
<catopett> Vil heller bruke XChat
<catopett> logeerr ut og inn igjen
<catopett> Now i am using XChat, ok
<catopett> Jeg vil inn i #kubuntu-no, men den er +i
<Malinux> ja, den har sånn invite. Jeg vet ikke helt hvordan det fungerer.
<catopett> Cannot join #kubuntu-no (Channel is invite only).
<Malinux> mhm
<catopett> Det høres litt dumt ut at jeg er på #ubuntu-no når jeg kjører kubuntu da, jeg ønsker invite til #kubuntu-no
<Malinux> ja, og jeg aner ikke hvor du får invite til kubuntu-no på :) Hadde jeg visst det, så skulle jeg fortalt deg det.
<Malinux> Dog er det ikke veldig store forskjeller mellom ubuntu og kubuntu, annet enn selve skrivebordet de leveres med som default.
<catopett> Jeg liker KDE
<Malinux> jepp, og det er smak og behag :)
<catopett> Jeg abonerer på LINUX FORMAT og får til tider gode distroer derfra
<Malinux> okey. Hvilke distroer?
<catopett> KUBUNTU, UBUNTU, MINT, OpenSUSE, med flere
<Malinux> så samme man kan få ved å besøke de ulike nettsidene og laste ned gratis?
<catopett> Ja, men... vi har 450K linje, så det tar for lang tid å laste ned
<Malinux> aha, da er det jo kjekt
<catopett> Akkurat nå kjører jeg kubuntu 15.10
<catopett> Leter etter en FTP-server som hele tiden har NYESTE distroer for nedlasting
<Malinux> spørs om det er så mange som tilbyr ting via ftp lenger, men kan jo sjekke litt
<catopett> Vet om ftp://ftp.uio.no da
<catopett> Men de er har ikke de nyeste distroene
<Malinux> hvorfor må det være fra en ftp-server?
<catopett> FTP går raskere enn http
<geirha> http ftw
<geirha> tviler på at ftp er raskere enn http
<geirha> http har mye mindre overhead
<catopett> ftw?
<catopett> Finnes det erstatning for ubuntu norge?
<catopett> Har ubuntu norge lagt ned eller er det bare for en kort periode?
<catopett> Noen her som har hørt om SKYWAVE LINUX?
<Malinux> ftw == for the win
<Malinux> vi er litt nede på en måte ja.
<Malinux> men vi er jo aktive på irc og på facebook
<Malinux> dog skulle jeg gjerne sett at flere la frem spørsmålene i chatten, slik du gjør nå. Det kan i en del tilfeller gjøre det litt greiere. facebook blir litt mer som å poste i et forum.
<catopett> Noen her som har hørt om SKYWAVE LINUX?
<Malinux> ikke jeg
<geirha> Folk blir jo jagd over til en offtopic-kanal så snart man prater om noe som ikke er et direkte ubuntu-spørsmål.
<geirha> Før prata man tull og sånn her. Da var det mye mer aktivitet
<Malinux> og det kan jo være det ikke var noe skritt i rett retning.
<Malinux> offtopic er ikke logget da, så det er vel den største forskjellen.
<Malinux> alt som sies her logges, og kan søkes på via google
<catopett> Hva er vitsen med "kubuntu-no når man ikke har adgang uten invite then?
<catopett> Hva er vitsen med "#kubuntu-no" når man ikke har adgang uten invite then?
<Malinux> catopett: det samme undres jeg over :)
<Malinux> for jeg finner ingen info om hvordan man får invite :)
<catopett> Er det ikke en kommando for å finne ut av hvem som er på en kanal then?
<Malinux>  /names #<kanal>
<Malinux> men ser ikke ut som den viser noe om det er +1, men det hadde jo vært kjekt. mulig det finnes flere måter som jeg ikke har tenkt på.
<catopett> Be SYSOP sette -i på "#kubuntu-no" ?
<Malinux> er sysop en som styrer irc-serveren?
<Malinux> hm, kanskje en som er op på en kanal kan logge inn på en invite-only kanal? Virker litt rart, men jeg kan prøve litt og se
<geirha> Den er antaglig forlatt
<geirha> *antagelig
<geirha> /msg chanserv access #kubuntu-no list
<geirha> sier at freenode-staff er eneste OP
<geirha> SÃ¥ #freenode kan sikkert gi litt mer informasjon om hva som har skjedd med den kanalen
<Malinux> hm, jeg husker ikke, og finner ikke ut hvordan jeg opper meg selv :p så da er jeg like langt :)
<geirha> /msg chanserv op <#kanal>
<geirha> men du har ikke tilgang på #kubuntu-no
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> men jeg er visst ikke autorisert til å oppe meg selv her. Merkelig
<Malinux> kanskje jeg ikke er op mer?
<Malinux> authorized to (de)op Malinux on #ubuntu-no.
<Malinux> You are not
<Malinux> skal være imotsatt rekkefølge :p
<catopett> Jeg er OP på #nrrl
<geirha> Malinux: Det er Malin_ som er op her, ikke Malinux
<Malinux> aha
<Malin_> nei, får samme melding. jeg tipper jeg ikke har autentisert meg selv mot chanserv. snålt, men det kan være årssaken.
<catopett> Jeg er OP på #nrrl
<geirha> Ja, du må identifisere deg som malin_ med nickserv
<geirha> holder ikke å endre nick :)
<geirha> /msg nickserv help identify
<Malinux> hm, får melding om at passordet er invalid. Kanskje det er en glemt passord-funksjon et sted
<geirha> /msg nickserv help sendpass
<Malinux> jau. da har jeg sendt en sånn glemtpassordgreie, så får et nytt pr. epost :)
<catopett> This operation cannot be performed on catopett, because someone is logged in to it.
<geirha> se der ja, fikk du cloak og greier
<catopett> Er du identifyed for passordet funker ikke sendpass
<Malinux> Der ja. Da virket i alle fall det. men spørs vel som geirha sier at jeg skulle få til noe mer på #kubuntu-no av den grunn
<Malinux> njiet
<catopett> Malinux, setter du #kubuntu-no til -i?
<geirha> catopett: Jammen du har da ikke glemt passordet? du logget deg jo nettopp inn ...
<catopett> Måtte bare prøve
<geirha> Det er ingen som har tilgang til #kubuntu-no
<catopett> For alle som er radioamatører her, join #nrrl
<geirha> Man må antagelig komme med en søknad som sier at man offisielt representerer Kubuntu Norge eller noe sånt
<geirha> Ser der ja, fikk vi omtrent et sånt svar fra #freenode
<catopett> Hva vil "/mode +k" si?
<geirha> prøv: /help mode
<Malinux> catopett: ser ikke ut som jeg kan gjøre sånt.
<catopett> "/help mode:  No help available on that command.
<geirha> SÃ¥ kjedelig xchat er da
<geirha>   k: set a channel key (password)
<geirha> /mode #kanal +k passord
<catopett> geirha, bruker du også xchat?
<geirha> Nei, jeg bruker weechat
<Mathias> åhå, aktivitet her
<catopett> weechat, er det for hackere det da eller?
<geirha> Antagelig. Jeg er tilfeldigvis en hacker. Akkurat blitt med i hacker-gruppa CSEC ved å finne ei liste med 11 hemmelige ingredienser hos en restaurant
<catopett> Da installerer jeg weechat via apt-get
<geirha> Du trenger ikke weechat for å bruke /mode
<catopett> Vet det, det ligger på irc-serveren det, ikke clienten
<geirha> nettopp
<geirha> i weechat kan du få hjelp med kommandoer via /help   xchat har sikkert en annen måte å liste opp samme informasjonen
<geirha> Har aldri brukt xchat, så jeg kan ikke hjelpe deg med den biten
<geirha> Er det flere som har kjøpt Hacknet her?
<catopett> Da har jeg satt mode k på #nrrl
<geirha> så nå må man be om passordet over radio? :p
<catopett> ??
<catopett> HIHI
<catopett> Jeg har irca noen år, startet med BBS
<catopett> Er det noen i Lier/Drammensommrådet som har VHF treffes jeg på 151.425 MHz -4.500MHz
<catopett> RX 151.425 MHz TX 146.925 MHz
<Mathias> catopett: du sa noe om tg, skal du ditover?
<catopett> Vet ikke
<catopett> Vet ikke, spørs om jeg får tak i bil innen da
<catopett> UBUNTU har kommet med en distro som heter SKYWAVE, noen som ha erfaring med denne?
<catopett> Kunne vært fint om denne også ble oversatt til Norsk
<Malinux> det er vel ikke Ubuntu som har kommet med denne? Jeg kan ikke se at det er en offisiell ubuntu-distro.
<Malinux> burde være mulig å få den på norsk ved å sette opp distroen manuelt med en norsk versjon av ubuntu 15.10, men jeg har ikke gjort dette selv, men ser for meg at det er slik det må gjøres.
<catopett>  doubledown66
<catopett> 6 months ago
<catopett> There's a nice Ubuntu remaster called "Skywave Linux" with plug and play RTL-SDR support.
<catopett> http://skywavelinux.com
<catopett> It has some other apps as well, but CubicSDR runs right out of the box, and the dreaded kernel driver dvb_usb_rtl28xxu is blacklisted by default.
<geirha> "remaster" betyr at noen har laget en ny distribusjon basert på Ubuntu
<catopett> Er redd denne distroen er 32 Bits, ikke 64
<catopett> geirha?
<catopett> Har du vært borti raspberry pi zero?
<catopett> http://www.skywavelinux.com/
<geirha> nei
<catopett> !server
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<catopett> !nei
<Malinux> hm, jeg har ikke hørt om rpi zero selv, men ser på specs + bilder av den. Den kan jo være veldig aktuelt til en del ting.
<catopett> FÃ¥r man billigere pc?
<Malinux> det er et godt spørsmål. 5$ er ikke rare greiene.
<catopett> Satelitt pc
<Malinux> kanskje man får en billigere pc, om du får en gratis av noen, men det blir jo noe annet.
<Malinux> ja, den skulle lett få plass i en liten satelitt.
<Malinux> Så en satelitt på størrelse med en melkekartong en gang.
<catopett> Ja det blir noe annet, jeg for eksempel er ute etter en GRATIS laptop med win xp, for radioprogrammering
<Malinux> prøvde en gang å bli med på et satelittprosjekt, men så fikk jeg ikke kommet meg med og tja, men hadde vært gøyalt å sendt ut noe i verdensrommet.
<Malinux> :)
<catopett> En kilometer lang rakett for å slenge ut en melkekartong i verdensrommet, hihi
<Malinux> hehe ja, denne var en modell av de de brukte. De var så små fordi da fikk haik med raketter som skal sende ut større satelitter.
<Malinux> men hadde jo vært morro å sendt ut en sånn satelitt med en rpi med kodi på. Så kunne jeg laga min egen satelitt-tv :p
<Malinux> men hadde ikke fungert så bra da. Bare sending i visse tidsrom og sånt.
<Malinux> så kanskje bedre å legge inn noe som kan måle ting og slikt i stedet.
<catopett> RDF satelitt
<Malinux> hva står rdf for?
<catopett> Radio Direction Finding
<Malinux> ok?
<catopett> Peile radiosendere
<catopett> Jeg skal selge ett par satelitt telefoner, interesert?
<catopett> Er det noen i Lier/Drammensommrådet som har VHF treffes jeg på 151.425 MHz -4.500MHz
<RoyK> det er vel ikke egen kjerne til ubuntu server lenger, er det vel?
 * RoyK befinner seg som regel såpass nærme mobilantenner at han ikke trenger satellittelefon
<Malinux> vhf på mobilen hadde jo vært litt gøyalt
<Mathias> litt strømkrevende da
<Mathias> RoyK: tror ikke det
<catopett> dd if=/home/winston/Downloads/skywavelinux-1.4.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<catopett> Hva skjer hvis jeg bytter ut  bs=1M med bs=1024M?
<Malinux> da skriver den 1GB-blokker
<Malinux> så da skriver den vel 1GB før den skriver igjen eller så
<Malinux> du kan vel prøve og se
<catopett> Kopierer den fortere da?
<catopett> <-- gomser potetgull
<Malinux> det vet jeg ikke :) jeg har ikke prøvd, også forstår jeg ikke nok av hvordan det fungerer til å si så mye om det.
<catopett> dd er vel det elste programmet i linux?
<catopett> Hvorfor må man bruke sudo for å bruke fdisk -l?
<catopett> Må jeg bruke sudo mye, kjører jeg sudo su, etter at jeg er ferdig avslutter jeg med exit en gang
<geirha> sudo -s
<Mathias> eller sudo -i
<geirha> smør på flesk å bruke både sudo og su
<Mathias> sudo su -c sudo su -c sudo su etc
<Malinux> geirha: hm, tenkte det samme, men var ikke sikker. Det med smør på fleks
<Malinux> eh. flesk
<RoyK> smør på fesk?
<Malinux> det er jo godt
<catopett> Jeg installerer ubuntu på ny, men, har mistet lyden, howdo?
<catopett> !lyd
<AndyOslo> !sound
<lubotu3`> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<catopett> Jeg hadde KUBUNTU 15.10, nå har jeg UBUNTU 15.10, no sound
<catopett> Jeg installerer SKYWAVE som er UBUNTU distro
<catopett> Lydkortet funker i ordinær ubuntu 15.10, men ikke i skywave ubuntu 15.10
<AndyOslo> Mangler muligens et eller annet der da
<catopett> failed to load "module-alsa-sink"
<catopett> Mulig det retter seg når jeg kjører fra hard disken, kjører pr nå, fra usb-disk live
<catopett> Hva var kommandoen for å finne firmware eller hardware i linux igjen?
<catopett> LSUSB?
<catopett> LS ett eller annet?
<catopett> lshw
<catopett> *-multimedia:0
<catopett>              description: Audio device
<catopett>              product: Kabini HDMI/DP Audio
<catopett>              vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<catopett>              physical id: 1.1
<catopett>              bus info: pci@0000:00:01.1
<catopett>              version: 00
<catopett>              width: 64 bits
<catopett>              clock: 33MHz
<catopett>              capabilities: pm pciexpress msi bus_master cap_list
<catopett>              configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<catopett>              resources: irq:38 memory:f0240000-f0243fff
<catopett> Finner lydkortet men får ikke lyd
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<catopett> !pulseaudio
<lubotu3`> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<RoyK> catopett: funker det hvis du skriver "play" og så et filnavn til ei wav-fil eller noe?
<catopett> I try
<catopett> Du mener it xterm?
<catopett> Du mener i xterm?
<RoyK> enellerannenterminal
<RoyK> f.eks. xterm
<catopett> play FAIL formats: can't open output file `default': snd_pcm_open error: Connection refused
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Ser ut som jeg må reinstallere faenskapen min. for den tryna etter strømbrudd igår
<RoyK> RaidGhost: hva tryna?
<RaidGhost> Maskinen gikk ned grunnet strømbrudd. og når jeg forsøker starte den igjen så henger den i oppstarten. STår bare der å ser STØGG ut
<catopett> RoyK: play FAIL formats: can't open output file `default': snd_pcm_open error: Connection refused
<RoyK> catopett: usikker her - jeg bruker ikke linux på laptoppen - Malinux eller Mathias kan nok mer
<RoyK> RaidGhost: boot på en live-greie og sjekk om disken lever
<RaidGhost> ¨Disken lever den
<RoyK> RaidGhost: ting kan dø ved strømbrudd
<catopett> Fint med laptop, den funker uansewtt om strømmen går
<RaidGhost> men faenskapen av et oppstart system henger. Frister mest egentklig bare feste noe TNT på hele kabinettet og tusle til bergen skytterklubb å få et problem mindre
<RoyK> RaidGhost: rundt alt av strømkabler er det et induktivt felt. Når strømmen går, vil det induktive feltet induseres til strøm, og man får en strømpuls som kan ta livet av ting
<catopett> Har vert borti minnet, at det kan tukle til ting
<RaidGhost> Da kan jeg sikkert takke forvell til mitt raid 6 på 12TB
<RoyK> RaidGhost: boot på en live-ting og se hva du ser der
<catopett> Bytt minne
<RoyK> catopett: kanskje greit å kjøre minnetest først? ;)
<catopett> Bruk lshw for å finne ut av ting
<RaidGhost> RoyK: begrenset hvor mye tid jeg gidder å bruke på faenskapen. den er ikke verdt det, når det går ut over humøret
<RoyK> catopett: http://memtest.org/
<RaidGhost> RoyK: https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xal1/v/t35.0-12/12636856_10156477335250652_7126806_o.jpg?oh=08f3a2a1a216a55fd7d91fbb116c997a&oe=56AFD439
<RaidGhost> Er så langt den kommer i oppstarten før den bare har bestemt seg for å Terge å plage
<RoyK> RaidGhost: ok, den kommer så langt... start i single user mode
<RoyK> RaidGhost: eller "recovery" eller hva de nå kaller det i ubuntu
<RaidGhost> Å koss kommer jeg meg til singel user når pcen starter brenn kjapt?
<catopett> Prøv ESC
<RoyK> trykk på <esc> som en gal under oppstarten
<RoyK> dvs under og rett etter bios
<catopett> Two minds one solution
 * RoyK fatter ikke hvorfor ubuntu har valgt å skru av grub-menyen
<RoyK> "vi kan spare 3 sekunder i oppstarten - YEY"
<catopett> Hmm
<catopett> Det funka
<catopett> Avslutta terminalen
<RoyK> hva funka?
<catopett> Jeg startet XChat i terminal, og avsluttet terminal uten å avbryte XChat
<RoyK> ok
 * RoyK bruker bare irssi
<RoyK> ...som kjører i screen på en server sånn at jeg kan koble meg til fra hvorsomhelst
<RoyK> dvs, kobler til automatisk når jeg åpner laptoppen - mosh er fint :)
<catopett> sudo irssi
<catopett> OOPS, ikke her
<RoyK> øh
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> ikke sudo irssi
<RoyK> *ikke* kjør irc-klient som root
<skywave> Da har jeg irssi også
<Malinux> men du vil ikke kjøre irssi som superbruker ?!
<Malinux> hm, lyud på laptop. tja, det kan jo være mange ting.
<catopett> Er det lurt det da?
<Malinux> å kjøre irssi som sudo? nei...
<Malinux> sudo brukes bare når det er nødvendig
<catopett> Blir det for mye sudo bruker jeg sudo su
<RoyK> catopett: sudo -i
<catopett> Hva gjør -i da?
<Malinux> man sudo
<skywave> Bye
<RaidGhost> RoyK: https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t34.0-12/12660338_10156477415270652_119372868_n.jpg?oh=ad2b616e2c7306477737050c27534ca3&oe=56AFD02C
<Malinux> fra man sudo: http://paste.debian.net/377684/
<Malinux> men nå ble han jo vekke
<RoyK> catopett == skywave
<RaidGhost> Pc er utakknemlighetens dritt.
<Malinux> RoyK: ah
<RoyK> RaidGhost: hm... prøv med en live-cd/usb/noe
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Hvordan får jeg opp singel user i ubuntu ?
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Har fint lite sånt liggende på skolen.
<catopett> Lager det fint selv
<Malinux> RaidGhost: jeg har det på samme måten mange ganger. Jeg tenker at pc er et nødvendig onde. Dog har jeg innsett at det sansynligvis heller er jeg som er mer plaget av pebcak enn en del andre.
<RaidGhost> catopett: lage selv ja, Men da må jeg ha en USB pinne eller usbdisk da. noe jeg ikke har
<catopett> To bad :-(
<Malinux> RaidGhost: får du grub-menyen?
<RaidGhost> Den fyker som et hurtigtog fra bios bilde til den start greia
<catopett> Men, bare for å være nysjerrig, kjører du på samme påc eller en annen nå?
<RaidGhost> Jeg sitter på laptop
<catopett> Men, bare for å være nysjerrig, kjører du på samme pc eller en annen nå?
<catopett> Ok
<Malinux> RaidGhost: prøvd esc ?
<catopett> Ett litet teknisk spørsmål. har en barebone pc, den blir så in i h..... varm, den er laget i aluminium, hva er galt
<RaidGhost> har prøvd. men det skjer ikkje den dritt
<Malinux> RaidGhost: evt. så kan du prøve å holde inne shift: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<catopett> shift ja, tenkte ikke på den jeg :-(
<RaidGhost> Den hopper over grub
<catopett> SHIFT FØR bios, try that
<RaidGhost> har prøvd det også
<RaidGhost> en nada forskjell
<catopett> USB keyboard?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: trykk på shift som en gal
<catopett> Eller v. knapp på mus
<RoyK> funker det?
<RaidGhost> Nei. Det funker ikke.
<RaidGhost> Frister så sinnsykt å ta med pcen til alu verftet på årdal. bare slenge heile faenskapen i det smeltebadet få det bort en gang for alle.
<catopett> hmm, hans pc er for rask i oppstart tror jeg, han må være superrask
<Malinux> RaidGhost: det er også en mulighet
<RoyK> RaidGhost: men har du fått opp grub-menyen?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: og hvilken versjon er dette av ubuntu?
<Malinux> RoyK: det er det han ikke får
<catopett> Høres ut som ubuntu 15.10
<RaidGhost> 15.04
<RoyK> RaidGhost: ikke trykk og hold shift, trykk som en gal på shift
<RaidGhost> Jeg kan ta å filme å vise
<RaidGhost> 2 sek
<catopett> Gått mer enn 2 sekkunder nå
<Malinux> tror ikke det var bokstavlig ment :p
<catopett> Malinux?
<catopett> Hva med mitt problem da?
<Malinux> catopett: ja?
<Malinux> catopett: det med lyden?
<catopett> Ja
<RoyK> Malinux' feil alt sammen
<RaidGhost>  [21:24] [RaidGhost(+i)] [21:#ubuntu-no(+cnt)] [Act: 8,9,14,15,16,17,19,20]
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<RaidGhost> Jeg har prøvd RoyK . Ubuntu saken min vil ikke
<Malinux> catopett: kunne du sjekket i alsamixer om noe er mutet? Det er ofte det vanligste problemet
<Malinux> alsamixer kjøres fra termianlen og er et terminalprogram. nei, ikke kjøre som sudo
<catopett> Hvorfor funker lyden i ubuntu 15.10 men ikke SkyWave UBUNTU 15.10?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: har du en usb-minnepinne liggende?
<RaidGhost> Nei. det har jeg ikke
<catopett> alsamixer
<catopett> opps, ikke her
<RoyK> RaidGhost: jævlig rart at du ikke får opp grub der...
<RoyK> RaidGhost: hvor lenge venta du på oppstart før du ga opp? noe kan ta tid før du får tidsavbrudd
<catopett> Malinux: ALSA lib pulse.c:243:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<catopett> cannot open mixer: Connection refused
<catopett> Prøvde tilogmed som sudo
<Malinux> hm
<catopett> Jeg vil prøve en ting, og restarte så laptopen kjører på hard disken, ikke live
<Malinux> det er i skyware ubuntu lyden ikke virker? Da er det nok noe, uten at jeg vet hva det er, som ikke er installert, som skulle vært der.
<RaidGhost> Og no vil faenskapen ikkje gi meg bios bilde en gong'
<Malinux> du får skru den helt av og resette cmos?
<Malinux> og løpe to ganger rundt huset før du prøver igjen.
<RaidGhost> Tar med maskina på skyttegrava. Nok er nok
<RoyK> RaidGhost: finn en usb-minnepinne
<RoyK> RaidGhost: det må da være noen i nærheten som har det?
 * RoyK har alltid noen i lomma
<RoyK> RaidGhost: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kingston-8GB-16GB-32GB-64GB-128GB-SE9-G2-USB3-0-Flash-Pen-Drive-lot-Memory-Stick-/291431356460?var=&hash=item43daa9982c:m:m8dlaEy-vOHpkBNVHYx-XQQ
<RoyK> greit å ha til neste gang dritten treffer vifta ;)
<catopett> HMM, fortsatt ikke lyd
<catopett> N[r jeg kj;rer lshw finner jeg lydkortet, men ikke ellers
<catopett> huff, norsk keyboard mangler, maa installere det
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Har du tid å logge på en tur?
<Malinux> catopett: finner aplay -l lydkortet?
<catopett> Prove
<Malinux> RaidGhost: hvordan kan han logge på om du ikke får bootet den?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: hvor?
<catopett> aassen installerer man tegnsett fra terminal igjen?
<RaidGhost> Fikk opp faenskapen, men trenger å se om ting er som det skal nå
<RoyK> ip?
<Malinux> ah
<RaidGhost> Først må jeg bare få laga til interfaces fila
<RaidGhost> Holdet det med
<RaidGhost> auto lo em1 iface io inet loopback
<RaidGhost> ifgace em1 inet dhcp ?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: pastebin?
<RaidGhost> iface em1 inet dhcp?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: og sjekk "ip link list"
<RaidGhost> Skal se hva jeg får til
<Malinux> catopett: du kan kjøre: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales og legge til utf-8 for norsk
<catopett> Malinux, aplay /l finner lydkortene
<Malinux> så det er flere lydkort
<catopett> Det ene er HDMI
<Malinux> catopett: ok. her er en soundtroubleshooter for ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingGuide
<Malinux> ser ut som neste steg, er å følge denne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingGuide#Ac_.28Make_the_system.2FALSA_recognize_the_sound_card.28s.29.29
<RoyK> RaidGhost: evt kan du sette adresse manuelt med ip-kommandoen (varer ikke over en omstart)
<RoyK> RaidGhost: e
<RoyK> RaidGhost: men du kan jo begynne med å sjekke status på raidet - cat /proc/mdstat
<catopett> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2
<catopett> oops, not here idiot
<RoyK> :)
<RaidGhost> Kjører en dist-upgrade først
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> catopett: fort gjort :)
<RoyK> RaidGhost: sjekk raidet i samma slengen
<catopett> Saken er det, at aplay finner lydkortet, men jeg f[r ikke startet det
<RoyK> catopett: hva sier amixer?
<catopett> ogsa var det tegnsettet da, f....
<catopett> ALSA lib pulse.c:243:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<RaidGhost> RoyK: http://pastebin.com/ktsnh6yM'
<catopett> amixer: Mixer attach default error: Connection refused
<Malinux> catopett: tegnsettet: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<catopett> Done so
<RoyK> RaidGhost: du har jo kommentert ut alt av em1
<RaidGhost> Ja. i know. Men jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor den sier 15.04
<RaidGhost> når jeg har tatt en dist-upgrade
<catopett> Jeg har installert alt paa Norsk, men faar engelsk tegnsett
<catopett> æøå der
<catopett> NÃ¥ har jeg NORSK tegnsett gett, fiiiint
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Eneste jeg missliker med skolenettet er at en må logge på via portal for å få nett på ubuntu maskinen. PFsense shit
<catopett> Så var det lyden da, hvorfor får jeg ikke startet lyden?
<catopett> aplay -l: card 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: ALC282 Analog [ALC282 Analog]
<catopett>   Subdevices: 1/1
<catopett>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Malinux> vet ikke :) har du prøvd ut å følge fremgangsmåten i den soundtroubleshooteren? Den sier har du gjort dette, gå videre til AX osv
<catopett> Malinux?
<Malinux> ja?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: fikk du liv i raidet?
<catopett> Jeg har prøvd uten rtessultat
<Malinux> men jeg skla ta kvelden, og legge vekk pc-en litt. så jeg får hvilt gjernen litt.
<RoyK> RaidGhost: du må kjøre do-release-upgrade for å oppgradere distroversjon
<Malinux> men har du prøvd alt som står der? eller har du fulgt den som en troubleshooter? :)
<Malinux> natti
<catopett> Lese igjennom da, for å finne ut av ting
<RaidGhost> Malinux: er det småslemt å koble seg over på adminstrassjons nettet? som er åpent 24/7 ?
<RoyK> RaidGhost: administrasjonsnett?
<catopett> Jeg gir opp, gjør alt som står der, uten ressultat
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Skolen har et studenthybel nett som er åpent fra 06:00 til 00:00
<RaidGhost> HVor man må innom PFsense for å få nett tilgang
<RoyK> RaidGhost: heh - hva slags skole er dette?
<catopett> Jeg reinstallerer KUBUNTU og installerer manuelt de ting jeg vil ha
<RoyK> catopett: kjør på :)
<catopett> reboot now
<catopett> oops, not here idiot
<RoyK> catopett: vil anbefale debian hvis du vil ha noe som bare er stabilt
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Videregåede (Voksenopplæringen)
<RoyK> RaidGhost: ok
<RoyK> RaidGhost: skaff deg 4G som reserve :)
<RoyK> RaidGhost: hvordan skal du koble deg på administrasjonsnettet, forresten?
<RaidGhost> Maskinen står i server skapet til skolen
<RoyK> ok
<RaidGhost> Og der er et patche panel for administrasjon og et for hybelnettet
<catopett> Alle mobiler har mobilt nettverk
<RoyK> catopett: jau
<RaidGhost> 4G i reserve. Jeg har for høyt forbruk :P
<RoyK> RaidGhost: får du patcha om boksen uten at noen merker det, da?
<RoyK> catopett: og du trenger ikke noe "now" for å boote med reboot ;)
<catopett> Jeg omstarter til Windows og lager KUBUNTU usb stick
<catopett> now gir umiddelbart ressultat
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Spørs hvor lenge den får stå ifred i patchen
<catopett> By
<RoyK> veldig lite forskjell på kubuntu og ubuntu, catopett
<RoyK> catopett: det er bare GUIet som er forskjell
<catopett> KUBUNTU er med KDE
<RoyK> ja - veit
<RoyK> og kde suger ganske jævlig
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Den Light grafiske
<RaidGhost> hva heter den igjen?
<RoyK> catopett: hvis det er kødd med lyden, er det sannsynligvis ikke i GUIet
<catopett> Åssen oppgraderer man fra .iso?
<RaidGhost> Sikkert ALSA eller OSS som kødder seg
<RaidGhost> oppgradere gjør man jo med do-distupgrade
<catopett> Det er fra nettet det
<RoyK> catopett: oppgradere fra iso??
<RoyK> catopett: hva kjører du nå?
<catopett> Spessialversjon av ubuntu 15.10
<RoyK> prøv 16.04
<RoyK> burde funke greit
<RoyK> er vel i alfa, men uansett :)
<RoyK> do-release-upgrade -d
<catopett> 16.04 er BETA? Eller?
<RoyK> alfa, tror jeg
<catopett> For tregt nett, kun 450K
<catopett> 0.4 Mb
<RaidGhost> catopett: er ca samme som jeg sitter på her på skolenettet. når en 100Mbit linje er fordelt på 120 elever
 * RoyK har 80Mbps symmetrisk hjemme og 10Gbps på jobb
<catopett> Vel, by
<RaidGhost> RoyK: Du får begynne å tilby rtorrent :P
<RoyK> tviler
<RaidGhost> eventuelt et egent ubuntu mirror :P
<RoyK> RaidGhost: det med ubuntu-speil har jeg spurt om - ingeniørutdanninga har ei openstack-klynge med 16 regnenoder med 64 kjerner hver, pluss et lass med lagring, og alt er på ubuntu
<RoyK> to fulle rack med ting som liker strøm
<RaidGhost> Langt fra Ulven?
<RoyK> Bislett
<RoyK> Pilestredet 32
<RaidGhost> Ringer firmaet Blix Solutions ?
<RaidGhost> noe bjelle
<RoyK> nope
<RaidGhost> Fint kurrant COLO hosting firma
<RoyK> vi har greit med rackplass som det er
<RaidGhost> Hehe. FÃ¥r slenge inn en 1u hos deg jeg da
<RaidGhost> Iptelefoni server:P
<RoyK> blir å rydde ut cirka 70U med servere til uka
<RaidGhost> Som blir til salgs?
<RoyK> som stort sett kastes
<RoyK> gammalt skrot
<RaidGhost> Meg få kjøpe til en grei pris?
<RaidGhost> Ossen specs snakker vi?
<RoyK> har ikke lov til det - statlig - det som er gammelt, kastes, dvs gis til Alternativ data, som er dem som har avtalen om å ta skrotet
<RoyK> Det mest moderne er vel Dell R300
<RaidGhost> Tenkte nå maskin uten disker jeg
<RoyK> quad core xeon 2,4 eller noe, kanskje opp mot 24GB minne
<RaidGhost> Jeg kjøper gjerne en uten disker
<RoyK> poenget er at det ikke er til salgs
<RoyK> masse rare regler i staten om dette
<RaidGhost> Faen da
<RaidGhost> Er sånn maskin jeg har vært på jakt etter
<RoyK> diskene grilles i en degausser, resten gis til den som har avtale om å hente skrotet
<RaidGhost> Men et helt annet spørsmål nå under upgraden
<RaidGhost> Skal jeg beholde lokal version av dovevcote config
<RaidGhost> eller skal jeg installere maintainer version?
<RoyK> bruker du dovecot?
<RaidGhost> Har aldri installert dovecot på den maskinen
<RoyK> da har det ikke noe å si - det er en imap-server - hvis du ikke bruker den, kast den ut
<RaidGhost> 10-ssl.conf
<catopett> Da er jeg tilbake, denne gangen med LYD
<catopett> Da var det å få installert "cubicsdr" da
<RoyK> RaidGhost: fikk du liv i svineriet?
<AndyOslo> catopett: Goodie
<RoyK> Beatles-kveld her i kveld :)
<RoyK> White album unnagjort, nå Sgt. Pepper
<catopett> jeg husker at før recompilerte vi linux for å passe hardwaren til min maskin, husker dere det?
<catopett> jeg husker at før recompilerte vi linux for å passe hardwaren til min linux, husker dere det?
<RoyK> joda
<catopett> Jeg får ikke opet meg på #nrrl, help
<RoyK> men så kom det moduler
<RoyK> og så ble ting litt lettere
<geirha> catopett: /msg chanserv op #nrrl
<catopett> For å installere fra en iso-fil, hvilken command bruker man da?
<RoyK> catopett: du legger den på en usb-dings eller cd/dvd og starter derfra
<RoyK> catopett: do kan ikke installere linux fra linux
<RoyK> s/do/du/
<catopett> For eksempelsvis CubicSDR er i den distroen som er iso-fil, hvordan trekker jeg den ut derfra og inn i nåværende linux?
<RoyK> du reinstallerer fra scratch
<catopett> Da forsvinner lyden
<RoyK> så vidt jeg veit er det ikke noen mulighet for å installere noe nytt live
<RoyK> kanskje det er lettere å ordne lyden?
<catopett> Prøvde det uten lykke
<RoyK> prøv å starte på en ny live-greie og se om lyden funker
<catopett> Nå har jeg annet problem, får ikke installert universe
<RoyK> du får ikke konvertert til ny distro uten å reinstallere
<RoyK> universe?
<catopett> SÃ¥nne ting som MC
<catopett> Tror jeg vet å man gjør, brb
<catopett> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily main universe ???
<RoyK> noe sånt
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-31
<catopett> wily main universe eller bare wily universe
<RoyK> bare sleng på nye repoer etter main
<RoyK> du vil ha med main
<catopett> main er vel greit å ha?
<RoyK> litt vanskelig med viktige oppdateringer hvis den ikke er med
<catopett> Da er jeg på ny online men denne gangen kjører jeg ubuntu fra hard disken
<catopett> MED LYD folks, yeappee
<catopett> Får ikke installert CubeSDR, får error
<catopett> Noen her som har installert CubicSDR?
<catopett> !CubicSDR
<catopett> !lubotu3`
<catopett> Noen våkne her da?
<catopett> FÃ¥ se....
<catopett> Cannot join #kubuntu-no (Channel is invite only).
<catopett> !ubuntulog
<lubotu3`> ubuntulog is a logging bot run on various Ubuntu channels. You can read the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<catopett> Støtter WINE Windows 10?
<catopett> !wine
<lubotu3`> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<catopett> !virtualizers
<lubotu3`> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<catopett> !Cedega
<lubotu3`> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<catopett> !frq
<catopett> Ser på #ubuntu at "peer" er aktiv
<catopett> Se der, der kom peer jo
<RoyK> !dualboot | catopett
<lubotu3`> catopett: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<catopett> Blueking?
<Blueking> yes ?
<catopett> Blueking, er du Norsk?
<Blueking> japp
<catopett> Ok. jeg har ett problem
<Blueking> og det er ?
<catopett> Jeg vil installere ett program "CubeSDR"
<catopett> "CubicSDR" var det
<Blueking> må nok melde pass der...  prøvd google ?
<catopett> Jeg har laget ett script som jeg fant på nettet, men får en feilmelding der
<Blueking> hvilken ?
<catopett> Mangler en fil eller ett program
<catopett> Vil du se på fila og prøve å installere fra den?
<Blueking> kan ikke sånt jeg
<Blueking> men du har prøvd google ?
<catopett> Ja
<catopett> Men ikke forum
<catopett> Men... nå må jeg stikke
<catopett> By
<Malinux> finnes cubicSDR i noen pakkearkvier eller så?
<catopett> Noen våkne her da?
<Malinux> tja, er du online da?
<catopett> Noen våkne her?
<Malinux> catopett: ja, men da jeg svarte, så hadde du sovna
<catopett> Maling hei
<catopett> Malinux hei var det
<Malinux> ja :) Malin Maling ;)
<catopett> Er på vei til söta bror
<Malinux> du skriver at du har forsøkt en installasjon av dette CubicSDR. Du sier ikke noe om hvordan du installerer det eller noe om hvilke feilmeldinger du får.
<catopett> MÃ¥ vente til jeg er hjemme igjen
<catopett> Jeg har laget ett script som jeg fant på nettet
<Malinux> men jeg vil hjelpe nå...
<Malinux> og her er nok den enkleste måten å installere progammet på, uten å installere den skyware-distroen: https://github.com/cjcliffe/CubicSDR/wiki/Build-Linux
<catopett> Litt vanskelig, er på mobilen
<Malinux> ja, ja, da så.
<catopett> I skyware funker Cubicsdr, men ikke lyden
<catopett> Malinux kan du gi meg voice tro?
<catopett> I have to go, by all
<Malinux> catopett: voice hvor?
<catopett> Her
<Malinux> hva trenger du den til?
<catopett> Fint å ha?
<Malinux> skjønner. Hm, men om du installerer fra source, som i linken jeg viste til, så skulle du kunne ha både lyd og sånt
<Malinux> er ikke voice bare relevant de stedene der man ikke kan skrive til kanalen uten?
<Malinux> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080416002817AAXgf1q
<RoyK> split splat splatter
<Mathias> splattiest
<thiAs> CapsAdmine \o
<CapsAdmine> hi
<thiAs> CapsAdmine: #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<geirha> heh
<thiAs> Mathias: kan noen av de tegnene være ett mellomromm?
<thiAs> der jeg bytta ut K, med W
<Mathias> *test*
<Malinux> one two three
<Mathias> Malinux: beepboop
<Malinux> dette er en to tre
<Malinux> jeg kan lese deg klart og tydelig :)
<Mathias> http://mathsterk.net/~crap/ubuntu-no/
<geirha> så du mener ubuntu-no er crap?
<Mathias> geirha: alt jeg ikke har en egen bruker havner på crap-brukeren :p
<Mathias> bruker for*
<RoyK> Mathias: satt opp en ny en?
<Mathias> nisj, satt den opp skikkelig denne gangen :p
<Mathias> http://mathsterk.net/irc/ubuntu-no-offtopic/
<Mathias> slengte bare inn et alias, men det får duge
<RoyK> geirha: ~noe er bare et brukernavn
#ubuntu-no 2017-01-24
<huggybear404> Prøver installe ubuntu 16.04 lts server, etter reboot får jeg ett kort glimt av grub så skrur skjermen seg av
<cotin> Huffda
<cotin> De er mye flinkere å hjelpe på #ubuntu
<huggybear404> spurte der
<cotin> jeg betalte tatertots 100 for å hjelpe meg å sette opp webmin og vitrualmin sikkelig. Og han hjalp meg også med å fikse lydutgangene mine.
<huggybear404> hva er webmin ?
<cotin> Prøv å pm "tatertots" der inne.
<huggybear404> må en betale for tips der ?
<cotin> Altså jeg hadde ikke peiling i det heletatt og han satt å jobbet med meg i en hel time å sjekke ut alt. Han var til veldig stor hjelp for meg. Og følge han fortjente 100kr.
<huggybear404> hm
<cotin> Han hjelper deg sikkert gratis.
<huggybear404> ja ikke lett med linux
<cotin> Nei ikke alltid hehe :P
<huggybear404> savner de gamle versjoner der en bare installer og finner ut av ting
<cotin> Greit å ha noen gode vennen i linux miljøet!
<cotin> venner*
<huggybear404> nye "unity" klarer ikke engang skru på skjermen
<cotin> Altså "Ubuntu server" har vel ikke akkurat noe GUI..
<huggybear404> skulle ønske noen ville bruke 5 min på å prøve installe før de legger ut ubuntu versjoner
<cotin> Men ubuntu 16.04 LTS har du GUI og mulig til å styre alt grafisk.
<huggybear404> ville vært mye enklere om de installerte tekst basert
<cotin> Ja det er vel det!
<cotin> Men hør med tatertots om han har noen tips :)
<huggybear404> skjønner ikke det er så umulig å la meg velge en skjerm oppløsning som kanskje kan fungere og teste
<huggybear404> windows klarer det, og krajser det så setter den tilbake til noe som virker
<huggybear404> om en kunne sette f.ex 1027x786 så vil det trolig virke på alle skjermer
<huggybear404> er vist bare viktig med masse bilder jeg ikke trenger i syke oppløsninger som ingen server skjermer kan vise
<huggybear404> ønsker å kunne velge f.ex xfce og oppløsning under install
<huggybear404> og en samba som virker
<huggybear404> , usj ja en kan sitte lenge og stange i linux
<huggybear404> halve dox er for andre versjoner det finner du ut etter dager fikling hehe
<huggybear404> virker temmelig uferdig, skulle ønske de ville bruke litt tid på å få bilde på skjermen og samba igang
<huggybear404> og remote admin, da begynner serveren og gjøre nytte for seg
<huggybear404> usynlige bilder har jeg lite glede av
<cotin> Ja. Men du vet du ikke kan styre "ubuntu server" grafisk?
<huggybear404> hva ?
<cotin> Webmin er webserver, og vitrualmin er Vitrualserver.
<cotin> Ja :P
<huggybear404> skal skjermen vøre svar hele tiden ?
<huggybear404> svart
<cotin> nei du skal jo har tilgang til terminalen.
<huggybear404> er det ikke enklere om jeg kan se hva den gjør ?
<cotin> Men jeg har ikke prøvd det.
<cotin> ubuntu 16.04 LTS fungerer utmerket. Og ubuntu server er vel heller for de som er uber-pro.
<huggybear404> bør jeg heller prøve desktop ?
<huggybear404> hm jeg er nok mer begynner
<huggybear404> kanskje lettere å sette opp
<huggybear404> men får vel sort skjerm uansett tipper jeg
<huggybear404> må boote recovery for å få bilde
<cotin> ja da bør du virkelig bruke desktop først!
<huggybear404> vil ikke den gi samme tullet da ?
<huggybear404> får ingen valg av desktop eller skjerm settings under install
<huggybear404> nuvel skader vel ikke prøve det
<huggybear404> hjalp ikke installe xfce
<cotin> Lag liveUSB med denne: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<cotin> Du kan ikke velge Server eller Desktop under install.
<huggybear404> hm 1.4 gb
<huggybear404> ouch
<huggybear404> må vist til med dvd
<cotin> huffda. Jaja bedre enn ingenting :)
<huggybear404> vet , jeg ønsker å kunne velge f.ex gnome / xfce istedetfor unity og kunne sette opp skjerm, f.ex en test skjerm som windows har ville utvilsomt spart mye arbeid
<cotin> gnome ja
<cotin> 2 sec
<huggybear404> ser hundrevis leter etter hjelp nettop på å få bilde, uten det er hele ubuntu ganske verdiløs
<huggybear404> hva bruker du server til ?
<cotin> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<huggybear404> jeg prøver få til en filserver her
<cotin> Jeg er web utikler :)
<cotin> åja bare FTP ?
<huggybear404> samba
<huggybear404> i raid5
<cotin> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/samba-server-ubuntu-16-04/
<huggybear404> blir vel raid6 når jeg får råd til flere disker og bedre kontrollere
<cotin> Alright :)
<huggybear404> hm første tutorial bør være "hvordan få bilde i ubuntu"
<huggybear404> tar en time bare å laste ned på telenors "ultrabredbånd"
<cotin> Vel installerer du Ubuntu desktop så skal du få bilde på skjermen.
<cotin> Huffda :P DÃ¥rlig nett da eller?
<huggybear404> tja, jeg har sitter dager å gitt opp å logge inn i nettbank
<cotin> jesus
<huggybear404> bra innsats når du ikke kan få betalt internettet ditt engang
<cotin> skal du ha server på den linja?
<huggybear404> ser ut som det er bedre nå faktisk
<huggybear404> klaget mye på det
<cotin> Hehehe
<cotin> *blows brains out*
<huggybear404> den skal primært jobbe lokalt
<huggybear404> blir vel en webserver på den etterhvert
<huggybear404> brukt 1 time og 5 forsøk på å logge inn i bank, da blir jeg glad
<huggybear404> 10 min pr forsøk for å laste inn bankid, fordi den vil ha to tall av meg....
<huggybear404> joda
<huggybear404> takk gud for innvikling
<huggybear404> savner 300 bauds modem
<huggybear404> fatter ikke at de må ha så mye spyware dritt , scripter og bilder at linja går i kne før du får frem siden
<huggybear404> når jeg laster ned websider pleier jeg lagre ca 5% av det jeg laster ned
<huggybear404> uten å miste annet enn ads og tull
<huggybear404> hm 20 mb ledig plass , er vist på høy tid å få filserver i drift ja
<cotin> Huff :P Skjønner at du sliter litt der ja!
<huggybear404> hm ikke for tidlig nei, og jeg har masse filer på en annen disk jeg trenger
<huggybear404> sletta server ubuntu, den dugde vist lite, 50 mb ledig nå ;=) på tide å teste om desktop duger bedre
<cotin> Håper du får det til!
<cotin> Jah desktop blir nok en del lettere.
<huggybear404> håper det ;=) , griller dvd nå
<huggybear404> hvis ikke må jeg begynne å grille plater som en helt for å slette ting
<huggybear404> hm er vel derfor backblaze bruker debian i sine servere
<huggybear404> desktop får ikke opp install meny engang
<huggybear404> hm går vist å trykke e under grub meny og editere options, endret splash with nomodeset så får jeg bilde
<cotin> Hva i alle dager. Hvilken pc prøvde du å installere ubuntu på?
<huggybear404> tenk hvor mange timer som ville være spart om ordet splash ble endret før imaget laget
<cotin> henger ikke helt med her :P
<huggybear404> har hatt problem med bilde før så gjelder nok de alle fleste pcer og skjermkort
<huggybear404> fikk du det til uten ?
<huggybear404> sukk skulle ønske utviklere ville bruke litt tid på å endre en setting så 99% av pcer faktisk kan installere det uten masse fikling istedetfor bilder med "have fun with your photos" argh
<huggybear404> er ikke derfor jeg installerer filserver ;=)
#ubuntu-no 2017-01-25
<RoyK> huggybear404: ikke bruk webmin
<AndyOslo> huggybear404: Jeg var også stor tilhenger av Webmin tidligere, men den har jeg skrota for lenge siden......
#ubuntu-no 2017-01-26
<cotin> @tatertots
#ubuntu-no 2017-01-27
<huggybear404> hva er beste måte for remote admin ? vnc ?
<huggybear404> noen tips hvorfor jeg ikke får installert ubuntu på usb disk ? dårlig usb boks ?
<huggybear404> får feil at den greier ikke oprette filer , filer installe grub
<huggybear404> feiler
<cotin> hmm
<cotin> TeamViewer?
<cotin> Hva bruker du til å installere ubuntu på usb?
<hjd> installere-installere eller lage en live-minnepenn?
<huggybear404>  ubuntu 1604 server
<Malinux> ssh
<Malinux> for remote admin
<huggybear404> først har den problem med boot partisjon , måtte slette og lage på nytt
<huggybear404> så har den problem med grub
<cotin> lag liveUSB ja
<cotin> om du skal bruke ubuntu bare fra minnepennen.
<cotin> bruker du Unetbootin eller universial installer?
<huggybear404> skal installere til usb disk
<cotin> UniversialUSBinstaller*
<RoyK> huggybear404: ssh er fint
<RoyK> huggybear404: hvis du skal installere *til* en usb-dings (disk eller minnepinne eller hva faen), så bare bruk den vanlige installeren - usb-lagring er bare en scsi-enhet fra linux' ståsted uansett
#ubuntu-no 2017-01-28
<raidghost> Mornings
<RoyK> mrgn
#ubuntu-no 2017-01-29
<IvarB> æøå <- funker?
<Mathias> æøå funker
<IvarB> :D
<Mathias> funker ŒĦÅ da?
<IvarB> jepp hehe
<RoyK> :þ
<Mathias> :Ð
#ubuntu-no 2018-01-28
<raidghost> RoyK: Any chance du har SAS-kabel m-SAS til SATA liggende? 2 stk 1 meter?
<raidghost> Komplett og digital impuls er utsolgt. og uvist når dem får inn igjen
<RoyK> trur ikke jeg har noe
<RoyK> hør med nextron.no
<RoyK> de har nok
<raidghost> komplett har salg på 8TB disker
<RoyK> hva slags?
<raidghost> Ironwolf
<raidghost> Seagate
<RoyK> url?
<raidghost> https://www.komplett.no/product/903710/datautstyr/lagring/harddiskerssd/harddisk-35/seagate-ironwolf-8tb-35-nas-hdd?offerId=KOMPLETT-310-903710#
<raidghost> Så i løpet av uka har jeg 3 8TB disker til i maskinen. Da blir det 6 disker (total space) av 8 helt kurrant :)
<raidghost> i raid 6
<RoyK> ser greit ut det, da
<raidghost> Har fått oppleve at mdraid e så som så. Laget raidet, laget filsystem. Reinstallerte ubuntu. Og da va raidet borte
<raidghost> så må definere diskene under ubuntu installasjonen tydeligvis for at dem skal stå som in use as raid. For aint vits å opprette arrey og så forsvinne filsystemet ved neste reboot
<Malinux> kan det ha vært noe pebcak i det raidoppsettet?
<raidghost> kan ikke se bort fra det. alltid har /dev/md0 blitt oppdaget så lenge diskene er samlet i arrey.
<raidghost> Har avinstallert webmin shiten. Så tenkte prøve mdadm når diskene fra komplett kommer i hus
<Malinux> men kan være det manglet info om raidet i mdradi.conf
<Malinux> mdraid.conf
<raidghost> du mener at webmin har kuka det til å ikke informert mdraid.conf ?
<Malinux> de linjene du skulle kommentere ut, så kjøre en kommando for å legge til gjeldene raid der
<Malinux> altså, med webmin, så er det fort gjort at ting blir mer søl
<raidghost> Malinux: Jeg gjorde jo akkurat som du sa, men det skjedde ikke den dritt forskjell
<raidghost> tydelig at ting har blitt pebcak sia mdadm --assemble --scan --verbose sier no RAID superblock on /dev/sda b c d e f
<Malinux> ja, ikke bruk webmin
<Malinux> da har det skjedd noe rart i alle fall
<raidghost> den husker ikke superblocks virke det som
<Malinux> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947275
<Malinux> står noe her, svar nummer 2
<Malinux> men det er kanskje ingen superblocks på noen av dem?
<raidghost> nei. det stemmer
<raidghost> Så glad jeg ikke har begynt å fylle opp raidet. for det ville vært en stor nedtur
<Malinux> ja, i alle fall uten backup
<Malinux> hva er statusen på raidet nå?
<raidghost> det e ganske så LOST.
<raidghost> null arrey,
<raidghost> Hakje gidda å taste maskina. vente på pakke fra komplett.
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> og du har gjort som her? https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery
<raidghost> jepp. Så fant ut at når det ikkje hjalp. Så treng man ein liten pause.
<raidghost> uten superblocks på noen av diskene så får man ikke gjort stort
<Malinux> ok
<raidghost> Og middagen var vist klar
<raidghost> Kylling (sein middag) :P
<raidghost> SÃ¥ da va det farmen NESTE;)
